# OFFICIAL Avengers: Endgame Discussion Thread (will contain spoilers once the movie is out)



## TheMaxRebo

Hi all,

Seem like a number of us enjoy discussing the latest Endgame trailer that dropped but I think got to the point that we needed to take it out of the News and Rumors Thread ... so figured might as well start the official thread for the movie

We can discuss the trailer and our theories for now - and when the movie comes out we can discuss it here.

Note, at that point this thread WILL CONTAIN SPOILERS - so feel free to share them after you see the movie

For those that haven't seen it yet, here is the latest Endgame Trailer


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Thanks for starting this! I've only seen the trailer once so I'll definitely need to watch it a few more times. 

Does anyone have theories around why the red stood out during the black and white sections of the trailer? Also all signs point to no more Iron Man. Thoughts??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

As for the red, it could just be a style choice, to make those scenes more artistic.  And Marvel's color (of the logo, etc.) seems to be red, so might simply be that

Red also denotes blood and suffering and dying, so there is that connction

or maybe it all goes back to Red Skull!!!!


----------



## crvetter

I wondered that too. The first thought I had was the reality stone was red, but that would suggest to me the snap wasn't real and Thanos testing what it would really do. But if Disney/Marvel did that it be cheap and against the entire development of Thanos. So I threw that thought out of my mind since I think the snap was for sure real. Or major explainable plot twist who we think is Dead 

Also Red is stylistically used in the Marvel movies to connect the color to Marvel, which likely the reason, IMO.


----------



## mcjaco

Tony and Nebula walking in the White Avengers suits.  Clearly they make it back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mcjaco said:


> Tony and Nebula walking in the White Avengers suits.  Clearly they make it back.



yup - or at least in one version / timeline ... but that seems to be one "give away" that came out in the trailer


----------



## crazy4wdw

Thanks for starting this thread but I will not be reading any posts until after April 26!


----------



## mcjaco

Mjolnir makes an appearance too.


----------



## Dis_Fan

mcjaco said:


> Mjolnir makes an appearance too.



That is Stormbreaker. One side is blunt and hammer like but it is way to big to be Mjolnir. Thor can lean on it.


----------



## SaharanTea

Keep in mind Marvel added/changed things in the Infinity War trailer to reduce/subvert spoilers.  Don't trust your eyes!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

SaharanTea said:


> Keep in mind Marvel added/changed things in the Infinity War trailer to reduce/subvert spoilers.  Don't trust your eyes!



Or were they just using the reality stone on us??


----------



## jade1

So watching this trailer, I take it Captain Marvel comes back and actually wants to help after 30 years (didn't just toss the pager). Hmm wonder if she asks if Fury is OK (who she only knew a few days) and tries to help.

Yet after 35 years (about the same), Luke doesn't even ask about his best friend and all they had been through, and has no desire to help. Even though he actually created the Villain, that was killing all the resistance fighters (and Han) and supporting ships/weapons-while he hid in a cave.


----------



## saskdw

jade1 said:


> So watching this trailer, I take it Captain Marvel comes back and actually wants to help after 30 years (didn't just toss the pager). Hmm wonder if she asks if Fury is OK (who she only knew a few days) and tries to help.
> 
> Yet after 35 years (about the same), Luke doesn't even ask about his best friend and all they had been through, and has no desire to help. Even though he actually created the Villain, that was killing all the resistance fighters (and Han) and supporting ships/weapons-while he hid in a cave.



You didn't stay for the post credit scene's at Captain Marvell?


----------



## hakepb

jade1 said:


> So watching this trailer, I take it Captain Marvel comes back and actually wants to help after 30 years (didn't just toss the pager). Hmm wonder if she asks if Fury is OK (who she only knew a few days) and tries to help.
> 
> Yet after 35 years (about the same), Luke doesn't even ask about his best friend and all they had been through, and has no desire to help. Even though he actually created the Villain, that was killing all the resistance fighters (and Han) and supporting ships/weapons-while he hid in a cave.





Spoiler: Captain Marvel movie spoiler



The Captain Marvel mid-credits scene answers your 1st paragraph.
Carol answers the pager, and her 1st words are “where’s Fury?”


----------



## saskdw

I don't think the red has anything to do with the story. The whole idea of this trailer is to send chill's down your spine and get you excited while offering absolutely no clues as to what happens in the movie.

And they succeeded!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> So watching this trailer, I take it Captain Marvel comes back and actually wants to help after 30 years (didn't just toss the pager). Hmm wonder if she asks if Fury is OK (who she only knew a few days) and tries to help.
> 
> Yet after 35 years (about the same), Luke doesn't even ask about his best friend and all they had been through, and has no desire to help. Even though he actually created the Villain, that was killing all the resistance fighters (and Han) and supporting ships/weapons-while he hid in a cave.



Like has the Force and already knows 

Captain Marvel does not


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> you never know - seems a lot of speculation about time travel and maybe even plucking the right time period version of each character and I don't know, all sorts of stuff
> 
> But would be a touching ending for Cap, instead of dying, is "returned in time" and end his story in the arms of Peggy
> 
> ... and i am sure we are like 3 posts away from Rteetz telling us to take the Avengers talk out of the News thread


(Quote taken from News)
I’m trying to prepare myself that your Peggy reunion idea may be the best case scenario for Cap’s last scene.
(Chris Evans the actor tweeted that this was his last MCU movie when he wrapped up filming)


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Like has the Force and already knows
> 
> Captain Marvel does not



Then he knows everybody (including his sister) was being destroyed (because of him) while sat around whining as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hakepb said:


> (Quote taken from News)
> I’m trying to prepare myself that your Peggy reunion idea may be the best case scenario for Cap’s last scene.
> (Chris Evans the actor tweeted that this was his last MCU movie when he wrapped up filming)



As someone who I feel is one of the few people that actually really like the First Avenger and someone who enjoyed Agemt Carter - my speculation is very much based on what I hope happens


----------



## jade1

saskdw said:


> You didn't stay for the post credit scene's at Captain Marvell?



I actually did (laughed at it) just keeping it a hair nonspoilerish.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Then he knows everybody was being destroyed (because of him) while sat around whining as well.



Yup - and he thought it was for the best


----------



## saskdw

jade1 said:


> Then he knows everybody was being destroyed (because of him) while sat around whining as well.



What does this have to do with the Avengers?


----------



## jade1

saskdw said:


> What does this have to do with the Avengers?



It doesn't (although I have heard Star Wars was in Spiderman), its a simply and obvious comparison of storytelling of the 2 largest franchises of all time.

Heck its still early, C Marvel may have no interest in helping either, or at least minimal at best, will see.


----------



## saskdw

jade1 said:


> It doesn't (although I have heard Star Wars was in Spiderman), its a simply and obvious comparison of storytelling of the 2 largest franchises of all time.
> 
> Heck its still early, C Marvel may have no interest in helping either, or at least minimal at best, will see.



I just don't want this thread to be invaded by everybody that hated TLJ. I avoided that thread because I couldn't handle the whining and negativity. This is an important movie for me and I don't want to have to avoid this thread too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> It doesn't (although I have heard Star Wars was in Spiderman), its a simply and obvious comparison of storytelling of the 2 largest franchises of all time.
> 
> Heck its still early, C Marvel may have no interest in helping either, or at least minimal at best, will see.



Obviously don’t want to derail the thread too much but I think safe to say those behind Marvel have done a better job of building affection for characters people knew than those behind Star Wars (obviously they were starting from different spots).  They wanted to push existing characters in a Star Wars in different directions and some we good with it some (strongly) were not

I think comparing the development of the franchises is very interesting - but don’t want to let take over the thread

So let’s pretend I never responded


----------



## jade1

saskdw said:


> I just don't want this thread to be invaded by everybody that hated TLJ. I avoided that thread because I couldn't handle the whining and negativity. This is an important movie for me and I don't want to have to avoid this thread too.



Point taken, it was just eery how similar both the franchises followed that similar connection. I find it interesting the routes each are taking.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously don’t want to derail the thread too much but I think safe to say those behind Marvel have done a better job of building affection for characters people knew than those behind Star Wars (obviously they were starting from different spots).  They wanted to push existing characters in a Star Wars in different directions and some we good with it some (strongly) were not
> 
> I think comparing the development of the franchises is very interesting - but don’t want to let take over the thread
> 
> So let’s pretend I never responded


----------



## jade1

saskdw said:


> This is an important movie for me and I don't want to have to avoid this thread too.



By the way, I agree on this movie. Haven't looked forward to a movie like this since FA, and more so actually. 

Looks/sounds/feels absolutely amazing.


----------



## mcjaco

Dis_Fan said:


> That is Stormbreaker. One side is blunt and hammer like but it is way to big to be Mjolnir. Thor can lean on it.



2:14: Take Another Look At That Hammer
Yes, yes, yes; the Thor (Chris Hemsworth)/Captain Marvel (Brie Larson) scene is very cute, but what exactly is going on with the hammer there? If that’s Stormbreaker from _Infinity War_, it’s undergone some pretty big changes. It … looks not unlike Mjolnir, but that got destroyed back in _Thor: Ragnarok_. Again, we know that Stormbringer is in the movie; we see Thor with it at 1:35 in this very trailer. So, does he just have multiple hammers now, or does Mjolnir make a reappearance during the movie? And, if so, _how_?


----------



## Moliphino

mcjaco said:


> 2:14: Take Another Look At That Hammer
> Yes, yes, yes; the Thor (Chris Hemsworth)/Captain Marvel (Brie Larson) scene is very cute, but what exactly is going on with the hammer there? If that’s Stormbreaker from _Infinity War_, it’s undergone some pretty big changes. It … looks not unlike Mjolnir, but that got destroyed back in _Thor: Ragnarok_. Again, we know that Stormbringer is in the movie; we see Thor with it at 1:35 in this very trailer. So, does he just have multiple hammers now, or does Mjolnir make a reappearance during the movie? And, if so, _how_?



It's stormbreaker, look at 2:21. It doesn't look any different to me.


----------



## SaharanTea

mcjaco said:


> 2:14: Take Another Look At That Hammer
> Yes, yes, yes; the Thor (Chris Hemsworth)/Captain Marvel (Brie Larson) scene is very cute, but what exactly is going on with the hammer there? If that’s Stormbreaker from _Infinity War_, it’s undergone some pretty big changes. It … looks not unlike Mjolnir, but that got destroyed back in _Thor: Ragnarok_. Again, we know that Stormbringer is in the movie; we see Thor with it at 1:35 in this very trailer. So, does he just have multiple hammers now, or does Mjolnir make a reappearance during the movie? And, if so, _how_?



It's Stormbreaker.  One side is blunt like a hammer.  The other side is an axe.  He calls it to himself blunt side first because, you know, safety first.  You can even still make out the Groot handle in the scene.

Here it is from Infinity War:


----------



## familyman123

jade1 said:


> So watching this trailer, I take it Captain Marvel comes back and actually wants to help after 30 years (didn't just toss the pager). Hmm wonder if she asks if Fury is OK (who she only knew a few days) and tries to help.



Regarding Captain Marvel, the snap took half of all life everywhere.  So wherever she was, half the life disappeared. 

Unless the Captain Marvel we saw was a Skrull.


----------



## familyman123

TheMaxRebo said:


> As someone who I feel is one of the few people that actually really like the First Avenger and someone who enjoyed Agemt Carter - my speculation is very much based on what I hope happens



Cap is my favorite, and I liked First Avenger and Agent Carter too.  But if he ends up with Peggy, what about Peggy's husband?

My guess - Cap gets his dance with Peggy but no more.  "I'm gonna need a rain check on that dance." - First Avenger

And Thanos kills him right after saying "I could do this all day."


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

familyman123 said:


> Cap is my favorite, and I liked First Avenger and Agent Carter too.  But if he ends up with Peggy, what about Peggy's husband?
> 
> My guess - Cap gets his dance with Peggy but no more.  "I'm gonna need a rain check on that dance." - First Avenger
> 
> And Thanos kills him right after saying "I could do this all day."



I think we have never seen Peggy's husband. We know she has children, and she had a romantic interest in one of her partners in early Shield but they were never said to have married.

That would be fantastic. If instead of dying Cap gets to go back in time and live quietly supporting Peggy while she starts Shield. Of course he'll get tangled up in a few missions but nothing too big.

Besides that, these are my predictions:

Ironman dead.

Cap gone back in time to live quietly with Peggy, Bucky picks up the shield.

Black Panther and co fine.

Spiderman is obviously alive since he has a movie coming out, but maybe this time he gets to be with Tony as he dies.

Black Widow is fine. Hopefully has a chat with Bruce at some point, since that was kind of left hanging.

I think Thor will survive, he wanted to be done with Marvel movies but I think Waititi has piqued his interest enough to stay.

I think Captain Marvel has been busy with the Kree/Skrull war.

I think GOTG 3 will be about getting Gamora back, she's the moral center of the Guardians and I don't know how they'd work without her.

Ant Man will obviously show the Avengers the Quantum Realm. 

I'm really only worried about Ironman dying.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Bucky picks up the shield


Oh I could sooo get behind that!



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> but maybe this time he gets to be with Tony as he dies


My heart is not ready for that scene, if it happens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think we have never seen Peggy's husband. We know she has children, and she had a romantic interest in one of her partners in early Shield but they were never said to have married.
> 
> That would be fantastic. If instead of dying Cap gets to go back in time and live quietly supporting Peggy while she starts Shield. Of course he'll get tangled up in a few missions but nothing too big.
> 
> Besides that, these are my predictions:
> 
> Ironman dead.
> 
> Cap gone back in time to live quietly with Peggy, Bucky picks up the shield.
> 
> Black Panther and co fine.
> 
> Spiderman is obviously alive since he has a movie coming out, but maybe this time he gets to be with Tony as he dies.
> 
> Black Widow is fine. Hopefully has a chat with Bruce at some point, since that was kind of left hanging.
> 
> I think Thor will survive, he wanted to be done with Marvel movies but I think Waititi has piqued his interest enough to stay.
> 
> I think Captain Marvel has been busy with the Kree/Skrull war.
> 
> I think GOTG 3 will be about getting Gamora back, she's the moral center of the Guardians and I don't know how they'd work without her.
> 
> Ant Man will obviously show the Avengers the Quantum Realm.
> 
> I'm really only worried about Ironman dying.



Not to be cold but I feel like more than just Ironman needs to die and sort of feel like at least one character we aren’t expecting needs to die for it to have a real emotional impact.  If it is just the ones we expect, it will work as a capper to the “phase” but not as impactful as it could have 

Agree with you about GotG 3 - maybe this one ends with them getting some sign that she is still alive - maybe that is even one of the mid/post credit scenes


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to be cold but I feel like more than just Ironman needs to die and sort of feel like at least one character we aren’t expecting needs to die for it to have a real emotional impact.  If it is just the ones we expect, it will work as a capper to the “phase” but not as impactful as it could have
> 
> Agree with you about GotG 3 - maybe this one ends with them getting some sign that she is still alive - maybe that is even one of the mid/post credit scenes



I'm just not sure who else would even die.

If we are right about Cap going back in time, I mean, if not, then he probably dies.

Here is our list:
Ironman
Captain America
Hulk
Thor
Loki
Black Widow
Hawkeye
Fury
Black Panther
Ant Man
The Wasp
Captain Marvel
Bucky
Starlord
Gamora
Drax
Rocket
Groot
Doctor Strange
James Rhodes
Falcon
Scarlet Witch
Vision

Did I miss anyone? Not counting assorted sidekicks and bit players.

ALREADY DEAD?
Loki
Gamora
Vision

DEAD 100%
Ironman
Cap: either dead or taken off the table

SAFE 100%
Black Widow: still has a rumored stand alone movie, she prob won't die
Black Panther: has got to have more movies coming
Spiderman: already has another movie
Starlord: GOTG 3
Captain Marvel: just introduced, they won't kill her off

PROBABLY SAFE
Hawkeye: just not important enough to have that big an impact
Thor: Hemsworth has talked about renewed interest in Thor after Waititi
Hulk: because you can't kill the hulk, that is just weird, no successor in the wings
Bucky: because someone has to fill in for Cap
Ant Man: just don't see the value in killing off the next two
The Wasp
Rocket and Groot: they sell too much merch
Doctor Strange: very popular actor, only has one standalone
Scarlet Witch: getting a tv show

I COULD SEE THEM DYING
Fury: this actually could have an emotional impact as he is a mentor or leader to a lot of the avengers
Drax: he wanted out after Gunn was fired. though who knows what will happen now
Rhodes: unless they want him to fill in for Ironman, though his character doesn't really have too much...character at the moment
Falcon: I think Bucky has the better chance to pick up the shield

What do you guys think?


----------



## skeeter31

Fury is in the Spider-Man movie so he’s not going to die.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I think Thor would have been the one - he’s already lost basically everything so let him go out dying to save the one thing he has left: the Avengers

Maybe that changes based on his new thinking of staying (though they could always do a prequel or like a “what if?” Story)


Similar for Black Widow - she’s done a lot wrong inher life so makes sense if she sacrifices herself to save the one group that beloved I her ... and similarly any solo movie could be origin story or something


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

skeeter31 said:


> Fury is in the Spider-Man movie so he’s not going to die.



Hmm I missed that one. Geez, that might have been a misstep, putting the Spiderman trailer out so soon.


----------



## jade1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hmm I missed that one. Geez, that might have been a misstep, putting the Spiderman trailer out so soon.



At C Marvel, our first trailer was that old End Game, followed immediately by Spiderman. Just seemed so in your face stupid to me.

I mean I had seen both before but still.

eta: Then again, our theatre has been doing this dumb idea of showing the clips from the movie we are about to see-before the movie. Usually then some kind of thank you from the stars of the movie. Hate that.


----------



## Moliphino

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> ALREADY DEAD?
> Loki
> Gamora
> Vision
> 
> DEAD 100%
> Ironman
> Cap: either dead or taken off the table
> 
> SAFE 100%
> Black Widow: still has a rumored stand alone movie, she prob won't die
> Black Panther: has got to have more movies coming
> Spiderman: already has another movie
> Starlord: GOTG 3
> Captain Marvel: just introduced, they won't kill her off
> 
> PROBABLY SAFE
> Hawkeye: just not important enough to have that big an impact
> Thor: Hemsworth has talked about renewed interest in Thor after Waititi
> Hulk: because you can't kill the hulk, that is just weird, no successor in the wings
> Bucky: because someone has to fill in for Cap
> Ant Man: just don't see the value in killing off the next two
> The Wasp
> Rocket and Groot: they sell too much merch
> Doctor Strange: very popular actor, only has one standalone
> Scarlet Witch: getting a tv show
> 
> I COULD SEE THEM DYING
> Fury: this actually could have an emotional impact as he is a mentor or leader to a lot of the avengers
> Drax: he wanted out after Gunn was fired. though who knows what will happen now
> Rhodes: unless they want him to fill in for Ironman, though his character doesn't really have too much...character at the moment
> Falcon: I think Bucky has the better chance to pick up the shield
> 
> What do you guys think?



I think Dr. Strange has a sequel in the works.
Bucky and Falcon have a Disney+ show coming.


----------



## Phicinfan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm just not sure who else would even die.
> 
> If we are right about Cap going back in time, I mean, if not, then he probably dies.
> 
> Here is our list:
> Ironman
> Captain America
> Hulk
> Thor
> Loki
> Black Widow
> Hawkeye
> Fury
> Black Panther
> Ant Man
> The Wasp
> Captain Marvel
> Bucky
> Starlord
> Gamora
> Drax
> Rocket
> Groot
> Doctor Strange
> James Rhodes
> Falcon
> Scarlet Witch
> Vision
> 
> Did I miss anyone? Not counting assorted sidekicks and bit players.
> 
> ALREADY DEAD?
> Loki
> Gamora
> Vision
> 
> DEAD 100%
> Ironman
> Cap: either dead or taken off the table
> 
> SAFE 100%
> Black Widow: still has a rumored stand alone movie, she prob won't die
> Black Panther: has got to have more movies coming
> Spiderman: already has another movie
> Starlord: GOTG 3
> Captain Marvel: just introduced, they won't kill her off
> 
> PROBABLY SAFE
> Hawkeye: just not important enough to have that big an impact
> Thor: Hemsworth has talked about renewed interest in Thor after Waititi
> Hulk: because you can't kill the hulk, that is just weird, no successor in the wings
> Bucky: because someone has to fill in for Cap
> Ant Man: just don't see the value in killing off the next two
> The Wasp
> Rocket and Groot: they sell too much merch
> Doctor Strange: very popular actor, only has one standalone
> Scarlet Witch: getting a tv show
> 
> I COULD SEE THEM DYING
> Fury: this actually could have an emotional impact as he is a mentor or leader to a lot of the avengers
> Drax: he wanted out after Gunn was fired. though who knows what will happen now
> Rhodes: unless they want him to fill in for Ironman, though his character doesn't really have too much...character at the moment
> Falcon: I think Bucky has the better chance to pick up the shield
> 
> What do you guys think?


Fury survives, as he is in the next Spiderman movie - which is post Endgame
Drax - may be gone, but we will see 
Rhodes - in comics - he actually did take over Ironman persona for a while, as Tony goes on a drinking binge....which with is PTSD may happen here?
Falcon- safe - IMO, as he will remain "cap's" side kick - so yeah, I think Bucky takes over Cap's role...especially as he in this MCU has same chemistry(literally) as Cap.

I am also assuming with the time travel....that some who at "dead" will come back - not just those dusted.  I think Vision will be back.


----------



## Phicinfan

I will add, in the current comics - Thor is now a woman - actually I believe she was his girl friend??  
I believe the "Thor" character will survive, as he/she will have to lead the rebuild of Asgard on Earth.


----------



## mcjaco

Moliphino said:


> It's stormbreaker, look at 2:21. It doesn't look any different to me.





SaharanTea said:


> It's Stormbreaker.  One side is blunt like a hammer.  The other side is an axe.  He calls it to himself blunt side first because, you know, safety first.  You can even still make out the Groot handle in the scene.
> 
> Here it is from Infinity War:



Nice catch.  I didn't notice the handle.  Apparently, neither did the guy that wrote the article I quoted from!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So sounds like we're having a hard time coming up with characters that could be killed, besides the obvious cap and Ironman.


----------



## pooh'smate

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107803236310802432

Joe Russo compares the limited marketing for 'Endgame' to 'Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back' — 'It so profoundly moved me [as a kid] because I didn’t know a damn thing about the story I was going to watch. We’re trying to replicate that experience'


----------



## rteetz

pooh'smate said:


> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107803236310802432
> 
> Joe Russo compares the limited marketing for 'Endgame' to 'Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back' — 'It so profoundly moved me [as a kid] because I didn’t know a damn thing about the story I was going to watch. We’re trying to replicate that experience'


Smart IMO.


----------



## merry_nbright

Following along! I don’t want my fav to die, so, I’m like TRYING to stay positive about Cap and hoping he just retires or something. 

Also, I am definitely living for a Bucky/Falcon buddy cop show.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

pooh'smate said:


> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107803236310802432
> 
> Joe Russo compares the limited marketing for 'Endgame' to 'Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back' — 'It so profoundly moved me [as a kid] because I didn’t know a damn thing about the story I was going to watch. We’re trying to replicate that experience'



I dunno, if that was the case maybe they should have held the Spiderman trailer.

Oh I wonder if the avengers are able to save the day?

Yep, Spiderman died but he has a trailer out for his next movie so no tension there.


----------



## skeeter31

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hmm I missed that one. Geez, that might have been a misstep, putting the Spiderman trailer out so soon.



Probably the worst aspect of the Sony Marvel universe not being beholden to the MCU


----------



## mcjaco

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I dunno, if that was the case maybe they should have held the Spiderman trailer.
> 
> Oh I wonder if the avengers are able to save the day?
> 
> Yep, Spiderman died but he has a trailer out for his next movie so no tension there.



The story could take place before End Game.  Theory has been thrown around.


Saw Captain Marvel last night.  I enjoyed it as much as I did Wonder Woman.  Not spectacular (Brie's acting is a little stiff), but enjoyable.  The mid credits scene is worth the watch alone though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mcjaco said:


> The story could take place before End Game.  Theory has been thrown around.
> 
> 
> Saw Captain Marvel last night.  I enjoyed it as much as I did Wonder Woman.  Not spectacular (Brie's acting is a little stiff), but enjoyable.  The mid credits scene is worth the watch alone though.



I thought Brie was really good in her interaction with Fury - I thought those were the most natural feeling.  The rest of the time she didn't bring a ton of emotional depth/wasn't fully developed.  But still overall enjoyed the film quite a bit


----------



## skeeter31

mcjaco said:


> The story could take place before End Game.  Theory has been thrown around.
> 
> 
> Saw Captain Marvel last night.  I enjoyed it as much as I did Wonder Woman.  Not spectacular (Brie's acting is a little stiff), but enjoyable.  The mid credits scene is worth the watch alone though.



It would be nice if that was the case, but both pascal and Feige have stated that this movie will take place after the events of endgame.


----------



## monorailrabbit

Following along. I am hoping Drax doesn't go, he's always been one of my favorites and I was nervous for him every time I saw him during Infinity War, haha! I like Cap, but for some reason he was never my favorite, so while I am sure I will bawl like a baby if he or anyone goes, he wouldn't crush me near as much. (That, and I've been mentally preparing for it.) I am still needing Loki to come back, not ok with his ending in IW, and wondering if since he has a new show coming (yay) if that isn't a beacon of hope for that happening. Since we are also sharing thoughts on Cap Marvel, I will say I was pleasantly surprised at how much I enjoyed that film. Was it my favorite? No, but far from my least favorite. SO looking forward to End Game!


----------



## saskdw

pooh'smate said:


> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107803236310802432
> 
> Joe Russo compares the limited marketing for 'Endgame' to 'Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back' — 'It so profoundly moved me [as a kid] because I didn’t know a damn thing about the story I was going to watch. We’re trying to replicate that experience'





rteetz said:


> Smart IMO.



I think most of the online speculation over the last year will turn out to be false. Including most of what's in this thread. That's why I'm not joining in the speculation. I just want to enjoy the movie as it was intended.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Phicinfan said:


> I will add, in the current comics - Thor is now a woman - actually I believe she was his girl friend??



Jane Foster was Thor for a while.  That mantle has now passed back to the Odinson.


----------



## familyman123

monorailrabbit said:


> I am still needing Loki to come back, not ok with his ending in IW, and wondering if since he has a new show coming (yay) if that isn't a beacon of hope for that happening.



I heard the Loki TV show will be Loki interferring with events from human history.  Which sounds awesome to me.


----------



## familyman123

TheMaxRebo said:


> I thought Brie was really good in her interaction with Fury - I thought those were the most natural feeling.  The rest of the time she didn't bring a ton of emotional depth/wasn't fully developed.  But still overall enjoyed the film quite a bit



I had the similar thoughts- Fury+Marvel was the best, but really lacking in character development.  My least favorite MCUs since Thor and Thor 2.


----------



## jade1

familyman123 said:


> I heard the Loki TV show will be Loki interferring with events from human history.  Which sounds awesome to me.



He better watch out for these guys

*a team that attempt to stop a mysterious organization from changing the course of history through time travel*


----------



## pooh'smate

What do you all think of this? I personally find things like this really interesting because I rarely notice things like this and I love discovering things like this and watching for them the next time I watch the movies. Even if it isn't true I find it fun to think about lol


----------



## pooh'smate

‘Avengers: Endgame’ directors are aiming to keep the film completely spoiler-free.

https://www.altpress.com/news/avengers-endgame-fake-footage-trailer/


----------



## saskdw

pooh'smate said:


> ‘Avengers: Endgame’ directors are aiming to keep the film completely spoiler-free.
> 
> https://www.altpress.com/news/avengers-endgame-fake-footage-trailer/



I love it!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pooh'smate said:


> ‘Avengers: Endgame’ directors are aiming to keep the film completely spoiler-free.
> 
> https://www.altpress.com/news/avengers-endgame-fake-footage-trailer/



I saw some speculating that the fact you see Tony and Nebula with the rest in those space suits is fake and maybe they aren’t there b/c otherwise it totally gives t away that they made it back to earth which seems like a plot point that is to be suspenseful so why give the ending away?


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw some speculating that the fact you see Tony and Nebula with the rest in those space suits is fake and maybe they aren’t there b/c otherwise it totally gives t away that they made it back to earth which seems like a plot point that is to be suspenseful so why give the ending away?



I saw an interview a few weeks back where they said there would be no footage shown beyond the first 10 mins of the movie. Which means at least half the trailer is extra footage that isn't in the movie.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

I just hope the scene with Thor and Capt Marvel is real. Adorable. Just saw Capt Marvel with my DD9 today at her request and I enjoyed it way more than I anticipated. Can’t wait to see her interact with the other Avengers.


----------



## Kennywood

The rumored run time for this movie is approximately 3 hours.  If that's true, I wonder if they're going to have an intermission.

The theaters are probably not happy about that run time.  They count on turnover and putting butts in the seats.  Longer movies make for less turnover and less money coming in.  

I'm really hoping our area drive-in will be open by the time this movie comes out.  Seeing this movie there would be outstanding!


----------



## rteetz

Kennywood said:


> The rumored run time for this movie is approximately 3 hours.  If that's true, I wonder if they're going to have an intermission.
> 
> The theaters are probably not happy about that run time.  They count on turnover and putting butts in the seats.  Longer movies make for less turnover and less money coming in.
> 
> I'm really hoping our area drive-in will be open by the time this movie comes out.  Seeing this movie there would be outstanding!


Not really rumored anymore. AMC reportedly leaked the runtime at 3 hours 2 minutes. Though basically from the beginning it’s been said to be a long movie.


----------



## saskdw

Kennywood said:


> The rumored run time for this movie is approximately 3 hours.  If that's true, I wonder if they're going to have an intermission.
> 
> The theaters are probably not happy about that run time.  They count on turnover and putting butts in the seats.  Longer movies make for less turnover and less money coming in.
> 
> I'm really hoping our area drive-in will be open by the time this movie comes out.  Seeing this movie there would be outstanding!





rteetz said:


> Not really rumored anymore. AMC reportedly leaked the runtime at 3 hours 2 minutes. Though basically from the beginning it’s been said to be a long movie.



There was a rumor awhile back that they were considering an intermission because of the movie length and they didn't want anyone to miss anything. But I've heard nothing further about that.

We will be going to the opening show on the Thursday and again on the Saturday. I'll just make sure to pee at different points in the movie each time...LOL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Just launched "We Lost" featurette ... really just bits from the latest trailer with the actors talking about the frame of mind the heroes are in - that they lost, and they aren't used to losing, and how do they react


----------



## mcjaco

rteetz said:


> Not really rumored anymore. AMC reportedly leaked the runtime at 3 hours 2 minutes. Though basically from the beginning it’s been said to be a long movie.



Plus the 20 minutes of previews (please god, let there be a Star Wars trailer).  

Regardless of run time, it's still going to kill at the box office.


----------



## momof2n2

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm really only worried about Ironman dying.



This keeps me up at night.


----------



## momof2n2

monorailrabbit said:


> Following along. I am hoping Drax doesn't go, he's always been one of my favorites and I was nervous for him every time I saw him during Infinity War, haha! I like Cap, but for some reason he was never my favorite, so while I am sure I will bawl like a baby if he or anyone goes, he wouldn't crush me near as much. (That, and I've been mentally preparing for it.) I am still needing Loki to come back, not ok with his ending in IW, and wondering if since he has a new show coming (yay) if that isn't a beacon of hope for that happening. Since we are also sharing thoughts on Cap Marvel, I will say I was pleasantly surprised at how much I enjoyed that film. Was it my favorite? No, but far from my least favorite. SO looking forward to End Game!



Please everyone - help me here. 
Glad I found this thread, and I’m glad you have read through it. Now please be nice to me when I ask this question. 

I have suggested to my teenage sons that I think the Bruce Banner from Infinity War is actually Loki. And maybe that’s why he can’t turn into the Hulk properly. They keep trying to tell me that’s not possible, but I don’t buy any of the reasons. It sounds like a lot of you are much more invested in the MCU, and help me understand why this isn’t even plausible. Because I want to believe it’s true.


----------



## skeeter31

momof2n2 said:


> Please everyone - help me here.
> Glad I found this thread, and I’m glad you have read through it. Now please be nice to me when I ask this question.
> 
> I have suggested to my teenage sons that I think the Bruce Banner from Infinity War is actually Loki. And maybe that’s why he can’t turn into the Hulk properly. They keep trying to tell me that’s not possible, but I don’t buy any of the reasons. It sounds like a lot of you are much more invested in the MCU, and help me understand why this isn’t even plausible. Because I want to believe it’s true.



It would be tough. I don’t think Loki has the power to both mimic someone and have the power to use their powers. So when Banner was trying to change into Hulk and he would actually become green a little, I don’t think Loki would be able to do that. I think Hulk was just afraid of Thanos and didn’t want to come out to play.


----------



## saskdw

momof2n2 said:


> Please everyone - help me here.
> Glad I found this thread, and I’m glad you have read through it. Now please be nice to me when I ask this question.
> 
> I have suggested to my teenage sons that I think the Bruce Banner from Infinity War is actually Loki. And maybe that’s why he can’t turn into the Hulk properly. They keep trying to tell me that’s not possible, but I don’t buy any of the reasons. It sounds like a lot of you are much more invested in the MCU, and help me understand why this isn’t even plausible. Because I want to believe it’s true.



I saw this theory on one of the websites that comes up with these things. They were speculating that the real Bruce Banner escaped in an escape pod with Valkyrie, Korg, and some other Asgardians. That it wasn't the real Hulk that fought Thanos and that's why he was defeated so easily. 

One big hole in that theory is once the fake Hulk (Loki) was transported to earth he wouldn't be able to maintain his illusion on the spaceship. Also he summed the Space stone after Hulk was gone.

A fun theory, but I don't think this will float.


----------



## hakepb

Showtimes are appearing on Fandango (starting on Apr 25 6pm) but no tickets, yet.


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

hakepb said:


> Showtimes are appearing on Fandango (starting on Apr 25 6pm) but no tickets, yet.


I thought I read April 2nd tickets go on sale?


----------



## saskdw

TangledHairDon'tCare said:


> I thought I read April 2nd tickets go on sale?



That is the rumor. Hasn't been confirmed yet, but I suspect it's true.


----------



## Phicinfan

momof2n2 said:


> Please everyone - help me here.
> Glad I found this thread, and I’m glad you have read through it. Now please be nice to me when I ask this question.
> 
> I have suggested to my teenage sons that I think the Bruce Banner from Infinity War is actually Loki. And maybe that’s why he can’t turn into the Hulk properly. They keep trying to tell me that’s not possible, but I don’t buy any of the reasons. It sounds like a lot of you are much more invested in the MCU, and help me understand why this isn’t even plausible. Because I want to believe it’s true.


My only issue with this, is the point in Infinity war when he literally has a battle of wills with Hulk, and Hulk says no.  So I doubt it is Loki


----------



## Kpitts17

Do you think when they say April 2, they mean 12:01am on April 2 or is it more of a normal time. Concerned I'm not going to get 1 of the 2 showings I can go to with such a long runtime.


----------



## Founders Fan

Kpitts17 said:


> Do you think when they say April 2, they mean 12:01am on April 2 or is it more of a normal time. Concerned I'm not going to get 1 of the 2 showings I can go to with such a long runtime.


I remember hearing somewhere that it would be an early morning release. So around 8am. Not sure about the validity of that but just throwing it out there.


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

Kpitts17 said:


> Do you think when they say April 2, they mean 12:01am on April 2 or is it more of a normal time. Concerned I'm not going to get 1 of the 2 showings I can go to with such a long runtime.[/QUOTE
> 
> I’m wondering too because we already have a sitter lined up and DH will only go if we have good seats in the middle! Lol


----------



## monorailrabbit

momof2n2 said:


> Please everyone - help me here.
> Glad I found this thread, and I’m glad you have read through it. Now please be nice to me when I ask this question.
> 
> I have suggested to my teenage sons that I think the Bruce Banner from Infinity War is actually Loki. And maybe that’s why he can’t turn into the Hulk properly. They keep trying to tell me that’s not possible, but I don’t buy any of the reasons. It sounds like a lot of you are much more invested in the MCU, and help me understand why this isn’t even plausible. Because I want to believe it’s true.



I also read this theory. One point in favor is that Bruce knows all the details about Thanos but he was the Hulk while on the ship. Banner had no memories of Sakaar, so how did he remember what happened on the ship with Thor (he thinks) being killed? I'm am stuck on the fact that Banner turns slightly green though, trying to summon Hulk, so I don't think it's Loki. HOWEVER.... I have such a hard time swallowing that Thanos killed Loki - the whole scene doesn't make sense to me. Why does he call attention to himself when Thanos seems to have forgotten him? I also read something about which _hand _he uses to summon the Tesseract and the dagger... something about he uses his left for the dagger and he's right handed so is he a mirror image? However you slice it, I refuse to believe my man went down like that - in such an idiotic way! Hahaha!


----------



## saskdw

Tickets went on sale in Canada at midnight eastern!!!


----------



## Cinderella94

Founders Fan said:


> I remember hearing somewhere that it would be an early morning release. So around 8am. Not sure about the validity of that but just throwing it out there.


I read this as well. Actually, I've seen 8:00, 9:00, and 10:00, so I have alarms set for all three


----------



## tinkerhon

Got our tix here in NYC at 7:30am est for Thurs, 4/25 - never got my fandango alert email but not a surprise there !


----------



## TheMaxRebo

was all set to get tickets and then my wife says "what weekend is that again ... oh, that weekend, yeah, we have a ton of stuff going on that weekend"  

Still trying to see if I can fit it in but might not go until the 2nd weekend (which my theater only has tickets for the first week on sale so far)


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Got ours for Sunday 28th, and might I add that I was emotional at just the thought of watching it. When did I become such a nerd


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

It took me 30 minutes, but I got my tickets for 4/25!  I’ve never had to wait in a virtual queue for movie tickets before.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> was all set to get tickets and then my wife says "what weekend is that again ... oh, that weekend, yeah, we have a ton of stuff going on that weekend"
> 
> Still trying to see if I can fit it in but might not go until the 2nd weekend (which my theater only has tickets for the first week on sale so far)



Enjoy your stuff honey.....I'll be at the movies......


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Tickets purchased this morning for 7pm 4-25 xd viewing.  Can't wait.


----------



## rteetz

Got 7PM on 4/25! There were very few seats left.


----------



## mcd2745

What site are people using? Regal Cinemas or Fandango do't seem to be working.


----------



## rteetz

mcd2745 said:


> What site are people using? Regal Cinemas or Fandango do't seem to be working.


I used Fandango. Had to do it twice but got it to work.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

mcd2745 said:


> What site are people using? Regal Cinemas or Fandango do't seem to be working.



I used fandango and had no issues


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

mcd2745 said:


> What site are people using? Regal Cinemas or Fandango do't seem to be working.



I used Fandango because the Cinemark site kept crashing.  I had a 38 minute wait.


----------



## mcd2745

Was finally able to get them (Fandango). I think Regal was having issues. We got for April 26 - it's our son's birthday and he wanted to bring a bunch of friends. Problem is, both the wife and I were trying and got in at the same time...we now have extra tickets. Somehow though, I don't think I'll have a problem finding someone willing to use them.


----------



## saskdw

I'm glad I got tickets last night. Every ticket site in Canada has crashed this morning.


----------



## Nole95

The whole AMC website has crashed and is still not up.


----------



## saskdw

Short new trailer out this morning as well. 

"You could not live with your own failure.....and where did that bring you?......back to ME!!"

Bone chilling!!


----------



## Killer Fish

I got mine before it crashed for 6:30 Imax opening night but can't get 2nd set for Saturday since AMC is embarrassing and has been broke for hours. Seems like other chains are fine and just an AMC issue...but they are the only IMAX options nearby.


----------



## hakepb

Killer Fish said:


> I got mine before it crashed for 6:30 Imax opening night but can't get 2nd set for Saturday since AMC is embarrassing and has been broke for hours. Seems like other chains are fine and just an AMC issue...but they are the only IMAX options nearby.


Yes, I guess it’s good the posters in this thread weren’t planning on the Disney Springs AMC.

AMC is our only local assigned seating option (Only in their IMAX).  A co-worker had to physically go to the theater to get tickets since he never could buy online this morning.


----------



## SaharanTea

Nole95 said:


> The whole AMC website has crashed and is still not up.



Yep, and as a result Fandango and other sellers can't access AMC either.  I'm in a paused virtual queue on Fandango, and I check AMC every now and again.  My only solace is that no one else can get tickets either (except _maybe_ at a box office, but that seems iffy except for day-of stuff).


----------



## leiaorgana

Took me 3 very frustrating hours to get tickets today for 23:35pm showing on the 24th April. Kept getting to the payment page and then it kicked me out of the website. So annoying! Anyway, I can't wait now. Today's sneak peak has got me even more excited (if that was possible haha). I'm really looking forward to seeing Carol and Nebula joining the team and Scott being a proper Avenger now.


----------



## JK World

So glad to have this group!  I didn't even realize tix went on sale today until I saw it here.  Tried to book through the Studio Movie Grill site and it froze, but was able to get tix for the same location through Fandango after a 5 minute wait in the virtual queue.  4/27 for me!


----------



## hakepb

I think there’s too many spoilers in today’s trailer..so if you have the strongest willpower, it’s probably best to avoid it.


----------



## saskdw

hakepb said:


> I think there’s too many spoilers in today’s trailer..so if you have the strongest willpower, it’s probably best to avoid it.



Remember they have stated that the trailers contain some false footage that isn't actually in the movie.


----------



## JK World

hakepb said:


> I think there’s too many spoilers in today’s trailer..so if you have the strongest willpower, it’s probably best to avoid it.


That's my plan.  At this point I just want to be surprised and enjoy my 3+ hour movie experience.  

By the way, more power to those going to showings that start at 10pm or later.  With a 3 hour run time, that's waaaaay past my bedtime!


----------



## Killer Fish

Finally grabbed some Saturday night tix to go along with my opening night tix. Funny thing is theater was wide open when it finally came back online.


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

mcd2745 said:


> Was finally able to get them (Fandango). I think Regal was having issues. We got for April 26 - it's our son's birthday and he wanted to bring a bunch of friends. Problem is, both the wife and I were trying and got in at the same time...we now have extra tickets. Somehow though, I don't think I'll have a problem finding someone willing to use them.


If you can't find somebody to use them, you can return or exchange the tickets through Fandango.  I've had to do that a few times!


----------



## SaharanTea

The wife got Friday night tickets!  The theater is a reserved and reclinered AMC.  The middle is gone but there are still seats around the perimeter.


----------



## momof2n2

We got our tickets, but it wasn’t as perfect as I would have liked. My husband, and two sons will be seeing the 10 PM Friday showing. Two of my daughters and I will have to wait until Saturday evening to see it. It was just too hard to get our schedules aligned and we started our conversation too late in the day. 
 I will just have to have my head in a bag for a while.


----------



## momof2n2

JK World said:


> That's my plan.  At this point I just want to be surprised and enjoy my 3+ hour movie experience.
> 
> By the way, more power to those going to showings that start at 10pm or later.  With a 3 hour run time, that's waaaaay past my bedtime!



 My poor husband is going to die staying up that late with my sons.


----------



## saskdw

momof2n2 said:


> We got our tickets, but it wasn’t as perfect as I would have liked. My husband, and two sons will be seeing the 10 PM Friday showing. Two of my daughters and I will have to wait until Saturday evening to see it. It was just too hard to get our schedules aligned and we started our conversation too late in the day.
> I will just have to have my head in a bag for a while.



I aligned my schedule for this 5 months ago.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Got my tickets from the B&B theater. Wanted Alamo Drafthouse but the app and website kept crashing.

Was able to get them for opening night at 7 pm.

The internet seems to behave itself with spoilers lately though, nothing like when the last Harry Potter book came out and yahoo was hacked and all the main character's deaths were displayed on the main page.


----------



## ELLH

Per the suggestion of a friend, I started following Marvel Studios on Twitter a couple weeks ago and set up alerts for them, under the presumption that would be a sure-fire way to know when tix went on sale.

This morning at 7am I was sitting in my car in my work parking lot sending an email to a tire company regarding a warranty claim. Normally I’d have been inside and in an area where cell phones are not allowed but I guess it was meant to be because right as I was turning the car off to head inside I got the alert that tickets were on sale via their twitter feed. I hopped on to the local (pseudo)IMAX theater site and snagged tix for my family for Friday night. The theater has reserved seating and nearly all the best seats were gone in literally less than 30 seconds. I purchased the tickets, then pulled up the seating options again just to see if others had sold in that time and the theater was sold out aside from a couple random seats.  Scored mine just in time!


----------



## saskdw

Interesting that it appears tickets went on sale in Canada about 7 hours before the US.


----------



## momof2n2

ELLH said:


> Per the suggestion of a friend, I started following Marvel Studios on Twitter a couple weeks ago and set up alerts for them, under the presumption that would be a sure-fire way to know when tix went on sale.
> 
> This morning at 7am I was sitting in my car in my work parking lot sending an email to a tire company regarding a warranty claim. Normally I’d have been inside and in an area where cell phones are not allowed but I guess it was meant to be because right as I was turning the car off to head inside I got the alert that tickets were on sale via their twitter feed. I hopped on to the local (pseudo)IMAX theater site and snagged tix for my family for Friday night. The theater has reserved seating and nearly all the best seats were gone in literally less than 30 seconds. I purchased the tickets, then pulled up the seating options again just to see if others had sold in that time and the theater was sold out aside from a couple random seats.  Scored mine just in time!




Wow. 
Our local Regal srillhad seats at 3PM.  They had it showing almost every hour of the day, however.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Saw this on Facebook, thought it was pretty funny


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I hope this one is good!  I got my tickets I literally fell asleep in the movies from the last one.


----------



## saskdw

CampbellzSoup said:


> I hope this one is good!  I got my tickets I literally fell asleep in the movies from the last one.



The last one was the greatest movie ever made so if you didn't like that one you shouldn't have wasted your money on this one.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

saskdw said:


> The last one was the greatest movie ever made so if you didn't like that one you shouldn't have wasted your money on this one.



Did I hurt your feelings?  It’s just a movie....


----------



## ELLH

saskdw said:


> The last one was the greatest movie ever made so if you didn't like that one you shouldn't have wasted your money on this one.



I enjoyed it quite a bit but I definitely wouldn’t call it the “greatest”.


----------



## ELLH

CampbellzSoup said:


> I hope this one is good!  I got my tickets I literally fell asleep in the movies from the last one.



TBH, if the last one bored you in to a coma then I can’t imagine this one being too terribly different. Based on commercials, they seem the same, tonally.  If you are serious, that you fell asleep, maybe you should go ahead and cancel the tickets and get your money back. Or sell them for 3x what you paid.


----------



## Boski

saskdw said:


> I aligned my schedule for this 5 months ago.


Apparently my kid's schools had no idea of the release date of this movie when planing the spring sports season......so my youngest has a baseball game Thursday night and Friday night and my oldest rows crew and has a regatta early Saturday morning ending around mid afternoon so we won't get to see it until that evening


----------



## Dis_Fan

I got my tickets for Thursday night,
and Friday morning,
and Saturday morning.


----------



## Phicinfan

Okay, I got my tickets for friday the 26th after hours and hours of trying to get them all day.  Was home sick so spent off an on trying to get access on AMC, finally was able to get on Fandango and got them, and 5 mins later AMC was back up.  Go figure.

My son is on spring break that week, so he and I are talking about me taking vacation and we sitting through the replay of all the Marvel movies, but that is a looonnnnngggg time to be sitting in a theater.  Yikes!


----------



## saskdw

Boski said:


> Apparently my kid's schools had no idea of the release date of this movie when planing the spring sports season......so my youngest has a baseball game Thursday night and Friday night and my oldest rows crew and has a regatta early Saturday morning ending around mid afternoon so we won't get to see it until that evening



I have tickets for Saturday night for viewing number two as well. So I'll see you there!


----------



## paradesintherain

I got tickets for Thursday at 6 pm at my favorite theater! They always do fun food and drink specials for big releases. Alamo's app didn't work at all for me, but Fandango was a breeze!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

new clip!


----------



## saskdw

Awesome!!

I'm guessing this scene is from the start of the movie. In the first 10 mins like they said.


----------



## McMonsters

We just got ticket for the 25th at 6pm!!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So it looks like the Russo Bros are recommending you watch at least two movies before endgame: civil war and infinity war.

That sounds much more doable to me than watching every single marvel movie, and it has been a while since I saw civil war.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So it looks like the Russo Bros are recommending you watch at least two movies before endgame: civil war and infinity war.
> 
> That sounds much more doable to me than watching every single marvel movie, and it has been a while since I saw civil war.



Makes sense ... probably be good to watch at least Guardians 1 just to introduce those characters and same win Captain Marvel.  If time I think Thor Ragnorak is useful too just to illustrate all that Thor has gone through.  But I think a lot of that you can get a sense of just from Infinity War - though you might be a bit confused about some characters going into that


----------



## Boski

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So it looks like the Russo Bros are recommending you watch at least two movies before endgame: civil war and infinity war.
> 
> That sounds much more doable to me than watching every single marvel movie, and it has been a while since I saw civil war.


As a Cap fan boy CW gets watched probably once every 2 or 3 months.  The Tony+Bucky+Cap fight scene is reason enough!


----------



## jade1

Nice, can't wait.

Because you didn't have me before. Let's go get em.


That's how a long awaited hero acts. Bravo Marvel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Nice, can't wait.
> 
> Because you didn't have me before. Let's go get em.
> 
> 
> That's how a long awaited hero acts. Bravo Marvel.



I also appreciate War Machine asking her straight up why she never came before ... glad they addressed that


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I also appreciate War Machine asking her straight up why she never came before ... glad they addressed that



Agreed. Sounds like she was being productive (dare I say heroic) somewhere else all these years.


----------



## mcjaco

There's a lot of other planets in the universe, and unfortunately, they didn't have you guys.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mcjaco said:


> There's a lot of other planets in the universe, and unfortunately, they didn't have you guys.



"Um, didn't they have those Guardians of the Galaxy people?"


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> "Um, didn't they have those Guardians of the Galaxy people?"


No, think about it, they just recently joined together, and in the latest timing were off planet hopping, well onto his Dad 

One theory I just saw has me excited.  We have heard rumors that they will eventually make a Nova movie, and he in comics doesn't get his powers until Nova Core and his planet Xandar are destroyed.  We know this must have happened as Thanos has the Power stone that Xandar and the Nova Core was protecting (GotG 1).  I wonder if they easter egg or even introduce Nova, and move forward with more Adam Warlock in this.


----------



## jade1

mcjaco said:


> There's a lot of other planets in the universe, and unfortunately, they didn't have you guys.




Yep, I love that. Sounds like she was out crackin skulls wherever needed. 

With her power she chose great responsibility it appears, including when Fury made contact after all those decades, no hesitation.


----------



## gopher101

In case anyone was wondering both guardians movies are set around 2014. Also I am betting Captain Marvel is more selfless than most of the guardians.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gopher101 said:


> In case anyone was wondering both guardians movies are set around 2014. Also I am betting Captain Marvel is more selfless than most of the guardians.



no, I know, I was just teasing ... just saying there were heroes that came to Earth (heck, could include Thor as well) that were from other planets and could have helped out there too ... but I do get that the reason Fury didn't all her was because he created the Avengers program and knew we had them and that they could handle it - or at least wanted to push them/test them to handle it - but once he saw people dissolving he didn't know if that was true any longer


----------



## gopher101

TheMaxRebo said:


> no, I know, I was just teasing ... just saying there were heroes that came to Earth (heck, could include Thor as well) that were from other planets and could have helped out there too ... but I do get that the reason Fury didn't all her was because he created the Avengers program and knew we had them and that they could handle it - or at least wanted to push them/test them to handle it - but once he saw people dissolving he didn't know if that was true any longer



I figured. I just put it out there for those who skip the GOTG films.


----------



## momof2n2

Boski said:


> As a Cap fan boy CW gets watched probably once every 2 or 3 months.  The Tony+Bucky+Cap fight scene is reason enough!



This is where Iron Man bumped Cap as my favorite Avenger. 

#goawaybucky


----------



## Kennywood

*AVENGERS: ENDGAME Will NOT Feature An Intermission And There Will Be No Good Time To Go The Bathroom

Avengers: Endgame is going to clock in at over three hours, but Marvel Studios President Kevin Feige confirms that fans will struggle to find a good time to visit the bathroom as there's no intermission!

After weeks of rumors, we recently learned that Avengers: Endgame will be three hours and fifty eight seconds long. It goes without saying that sitting through the movie will be a challenge, especially if you're someone who gulps down your soda before the trailers are even over and then needs to take a bathroom break halfway through. 

In a new interview, Marvel Studios President Kevin Feige confirms that while the Infinity War sequel clocks in at over 180 minutes, there's a good reason for that and fans should be aware that there may not be a good moment to miss even a few seconds! 

"We are not fans of laborious lengths for no reason," he explains. "We are fans of movies that you wish didn’t end. Movies that you want to see again as soon as it’s over. And movies that you just don’t ever find a good time to run out to the bathroom."

So, no pee break then, and those of you hoping your local theater will hold an intermission during Avengers: Endgame are going to be disappointed. Co-Director Anthony Russo confirms that the topic of a mid-movie break was only ever "discussed in jest." 

To be fair, this is hardly the first three-hour blockbuster, and plenty of fans are used to sitting through movie marathons that go much longer than 3 hours! How will you guys be handling Avengers: Endgame's mammoth running time? 

Source: https://www.comicbookmovie.com/aven...ll-be-no-good-time-to-go-the-bathroom-a167702*


----------



## Moliphino

momof2n2 said:


> This is where Iron Man bumped Cap as my favorite Avenger.
> 
> #goawaybucky



Oh man, CW makes me dislike Tony more every time I watch (and I've watched it A LOT).


----------



## momof2n2

Moliphino said:


> Oh man, CW makes me dislike Tony more every time I watch (and I've watched it A LOT).



(WARNING CIVIL WAR SPOILER)

I’m a mom 
This ripped my heart out.


----------



## BorderTenny

Is that 3:00:58 runtime with or without post-credit scenes? This would have been a great opportunity for Disney to allow Depends to do licensed designs.


----------



## Kennywood

BorderTenny said:


> Is that 3:00:58 runtime with or without post-credit scenes? This would have been a great opportunity for Disney to allow Depends to do licensed designs.



Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding!  We have a winnuh!


----------



## Lehuaann

https://twitter.com/marvelcomicman/status/1117216287254556673?s=21


----------



## leiaorgana

Just a warning - a load of footage from Endgame has leaked on Twitter and it contains major spoilers including some of the ending, I believe. Haven’t personally seen it but I’ve seen people talking about it on Reddit and Twitter so stay sharp. Might want to avoid certain sites and places with comment sections until it’s out.


----------



## Killer Fish

^

Came here to say the same thing....Be careful out there on the internet for the next 9 days people.....sucks that it leaked whatever it is.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New "To the End" TV spot from Marvel Entertainment

If this doesn't get you jazzed up for End Game, then I don't know why you are in this thread


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

TheMaxRebo said:


> New "To the End" TV spot from Marvel Entertainment
> 
> If this doesn't get you jazzed up for End Game, then I don't know why you are in this thread


This gave me chills!


----------



## JKalai

The major leak also included actual footage filmed from an iPhone, cut in a sizzle reel format showing all the major stuff. Stay away from any Marvel news sites/social media and even Youtube as the leaks can contain screenshots and GIFs of the footage.

I haven't had it leaked for me yet, but supposedly we are in for a ride.

WHATEVER IT TAKES


----------



## jade1

Awesome, thanks for posting. 

We Need Heros.

What an interesting take (old fashioned notion) on story telling.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

TheMaxRebo said:


> New "To the End" TV spot from Marvel Entertainment
> 
> If this doesn't get you jazzed up for End Game, then I don't know why you are in this thread


Makes me want to throw a vibranium shield through a wall... either that or run through one.


----------



## hakepb

Kinda OT, but another reason to like Kevin Feige, he was a DVC member before Disney bought Marvel:

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...b-owner?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## merry_nbright

JKalai said:


> The major leak also included actual footage filmed from an iPhone, cut in a sizzle reel format showing all the major stuff. Stay away from any Marvel news sites/social media and even Youtube as the leaks can contain screenshots and GIFs of the footage.
> 
> I haven't had it leaked for me yet, but supposedly we are in for a ride.
> 
> WHATEVER IT TAKES



^^^^^

I happened upon it on accident. I’m not a spoiler free person, so, I didn’t care, but it does show quite a bit. Granted, this movie is 3 hours and what I saw was 5 minutes so...


----------



## MikeNamez

merry_nbright said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> I happened upon it on accident. I’m not a spoiler free person, so, I didn’t care, but it does show quite a bit. Granted, this movie is 3 hours and what I saw was 5 minutes so...



I usually don't care about spoilers either, but this I make an exception for.  Need to go in as fresh as possible... this has been 11 years in the making. Can't ruin it now regardless of how little of the movie leaked. lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, looks like I won't get to see End Game opening weekend .... I think 3PO is a bit optimistic in my chances of avoiding spoilers


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, looks like I won't get to see End Game opening weekend .... I think 3PO is a bit optimistic in my chances of avoiding spoilers
> 
> View attachment 395283



My condolences to you.


----------



## Kennywood

For those UK members going to see the movie, Odeon Cinemas will have two, exclusive posters available:






Are you ready for the biggest superhero event of the year?

We know that seeing Avengers: Endgame just the once won’t be enough. So, we’ve teamed up with Marvel Studios and artist Matt Ferguson to give away two collectable fan posters, featuring exclusive artwork designed for ODEON Cinemas. You can’t get this poster anywhere else, so book your ticket fast to secure yours.

Poster one will be available between 25th – 28th April inclusive.

Poster two will be available between 4th - 5th May inclusive.

Simply book online or in cinema to see ‘Avengers: Endgame’ on the valid dates and collect your poster at your local ODEON.

_ Source: Avengers: Endgame Odeon _


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So I am trying to avoid even reading these, but here are some SPOILER FREE reactions from people that have seen the movie:

https://ew.com/movies/2019/04/23/avengers-endgame-first-reactions/


----------



## Kennywood

On Saturday night, we're going to see the movie at the local drive-in.  It's showing with "Captain Marvel", so it should be a fun (but very long) evening!


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I am trying to avoid even reading these, but here are some SPOILER FREE reactions from people that have seen the movie:
> 
> https://ew.com/movies/2019/04/23/avengers-endgame-first-reactions/



I'm not reading anything more at this point. Complete radio silence!

Two more sleeps!!


----------



## pooh'smate

I just saw that the Russo Brothers tweeted this.


----------



## leiaorgana

Tomorrow night can’t come fast enough!


----------



## Kennywood

AMC Theatres has stated that they've sold more advance tickets for this movie than any other movie in history.  In fact, to meet demand, they're going to keep some of their theaters open 24 hours a day from Thursday night until Sunday.

Also, the movie is expected to shatter box office records, with some estimates predicting that the movie could pull in $1 billion dollars in less than a week.

Yumpin' yiminy!!


----------



## Dis_Fan

Reviews are in. To say it is good seems to be a understatement, at least to the nerdy comic book sites I visit.

Some reviews are more spoilish then others. Thankfully I am still going in clean with no spoilers.

If you like some spoiler free reviews BleedingCool.com has a good spoiler free review. You can also watch the ScreenJunkies/Fandom YouTube channel for another spoiler free review.


----------



## rteetz

98% fresh on rotten tomatoes!

https://twitter.com/rottentomatoes/status/1120819523676848130?s=21


----------



## bearpele

We bought our tickets as well and can’t wait for the film to come out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just a note for people who didn't get tickets for opening weekend - check your local theater as a lot have added more times.  Even my local Alamo Drafthouse added a ton more showings - nearly running 24hour days


----------



## merry_nbright

Okay, friends, I’ve seen the movie. 

Personally, to me, it was worth the wait! The reviews are all accurate. You’ll laugh, you’ll cry, it’s a darn roller coaster.


----------



## bdiddy

I saw it last night at midnight and am still in shock and processing it all. My brother is a manager at a Cinemark so he’s able to screen things early and always invites us and some close friends.

All I’ll say for right now until more people see it is:

1. I literally cried/got teary-eyed 11 different times.
2. So many wth/omg moments
3. Thor was SO hilarious
4. DO NOT go to the bathroom in the last hour. (I can give you a couple spots of when to go if you are interested but even then you need to hurry).
5. I need to see it again asap. I feel like there is a major plot hole that I need to look at closer and get an answer on if there even is one.


----------



## merry_nbright

bdiddy said:


> I saw it last night at midnight and am still in shock and processing it all. My brother is a manager at a Cinemark so he’s able to screen things early and always invites us and some close friends.
> 
> All I’ll say for right now until more people see it is:
> 
> 1. I literally cried/got teary-eyed 11 different times.
> 2. So many wth/omg moments
> 3. Thor was SO hilarious
> 4. DO NOT go to the bathroom in the last hour. (I can give you a couple spots of when to go if you are interested but even then you need to hurry).
> 5. I need to see it again asap. I feel like there is a major plot hole that I need to look at closer and get an answer on if there even is one.



I think I know what you’re talking about with the plot hole cause I had the same thought. I’m seeing it again on Saturday. 

THE TEARS WERE REAL, THO. Like DANG.


----------



## bdiddy

merry_nbright said:


> I think I know what you’re talking about with the plot hole cause I had the same thought. I’m seeing it again on Saturday.
> 
> THE TEARS WERE REAL, THO. Like DANG.




I’m dying to talk about it!! Hurry up people! Lol....it’s nice and all to see it early like this but then I can’t breathe a word to anyone, especially online!


----------



## merry_nbright

bdiddy said:


> I’m dying to talk about it!! Hurry up people! Lol....it’s nice and all to see it early like this but then I can’t breathe a word to anyone, especially online!



SAME it’s killing me! My friend’s with media and we all had to sign an NDA and hand over phones when we went. It was nuts!


----------



## leiaorgana

Just need to get through the next 4 hours and then it’s Endgame time for me! 

Our local cinema sent an email out to everyone last night recommending everyone arrive at least 45 mins before the start time because of how busy it’s going to be. Starting to worry about where we’re going to park haha


----------



## hakepb

Kennywood said:


> AMC Theatres has stated that they've sold more advance tickets for this movie than any other movie in history.  In fact, to meet demand, they're going to keep some of their theaters open 24 hours a day from Thursday night until Sunday.
> 
> Also, the movie is expected to shatter box office records, with some estimates predicting that the movie could pull in $1 billion dollars in less than a week.
> 
> Yumpin' yiminy!!


Looks like our small city “only” gets Endgame 20 hours/day. (No showings between 2am and 10am on their IMAX or other theaters)
I wish I was younger.  That 2am would have been fun back in the day.


----------



## momof2n2

I’m on pins and needles. 
I don’t go until Saturday evening. 
I’m so scared my two favorite Avengers are going to die. 
I’m fully expecting one to. 

I’m afraid to read anything. I was afraid to read this thread. 
And yes, I’m afraid that after I see it there will be no one IRL to talk about with it for a few weeks.


----------



## momof2n2

merry_nbright said:


> SAME it’s killing me! My friend’s with media and we all had to sign an NDA and hand over phones when we went. It was nuts!



When can you discuss it?


----------



## Kennywood

What does everyone else think?  Should we start discussing it on Monday?  That way, people people will have all weekend to get to one of the showings.


----------



## merry_nbright

momof2n2 said:


> When can you discuss it?



Thursday night at midnight when the official premiere begins! You can always DM me if you wanna chat after!


----------



## bdiddy

Here’s a really good discussion thread I found on Reddit that’s been really helpful trying to make sense of the huge plot hole. And with some other questions too...

https://www.reddit.com/r/Endgame/comments/bgmyzx/endgame_discussion_megathread_spoilers/


----------



## momof2n2

bdiddy said:


> Here’s a really good discussion thread I found on Reddit that’s been really helpful trying to make sense of the huge plot hole. And with some other questions too...
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Endgame/comments/bgmyzx/endgame_discussion_megathread_spoilers/



I will not click, I will not click, I will not click, I will not click.

Pushes away from computer and will not come back until Saturday night!!!!! 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## bdiddy

momof2n2 said:


> I will not click, I will not click, I will not click, I will not click.
> 
> Pushes away from computer and will not come back until Saturday night!!!!!
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Gah! Sorry! I meant this more for those few of us that have seen it and are dying to discuss. Definitely don’t want to ruin anything for you guys!


----------



## leiaorgana

Just got back from seeing Endgame. I can’t even put into words how much I love this movie. It’s perfect and that’s not hype. There’s so many Easter Eggs to look out for. 

I laughed, I cried and now I can’t wait to see what’s in store next for MCU. Hopefully an A-Force movie!


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Because it's a 3 hour movie and because there is no break, i need those of you who have seen it to confirm for me (without spoilers) that the best time to use the bathroom is either 1) when the san Fransisco title card is displayed, 2) when hulk is having lunch, 3) and when the new jersey title card is displayed.... and i've read don't even think about going during the last hour.... confirm without spoilers????


----------



## bdiddy

Hank Scorpio said:


> Because it's a 3 hour movie and because there is no break, i need those of you who have seen it to confirm for me (without spoilers) that the best time to use the bathroom is either 1) when the san Fransisco title card is displayed, 2) when hulk is having lunch, 3) and when the new jersey title card is displayed.... and i've read don't even think about going during the last hour.... confirm without spoilers????



I can’t remember exactly what happened when those title cards are shown. But yes Hulk having lunch would definitely be a good spot. It’s a funny little scene but nothing you HAVE to see at all. I also think the scene from the trailer when they are in their new suits and all walking together - as soon as you see that - go! I went when Cap and Iron Man went somewhere together. It just seemed like it was going to be slow for a few minutes so I made the split decision and jumped up and ran out. My brother said I didn’t miss much at all so I guess that is an ok spot too. But regardless when you go, I would hurry no matter what! And definitely don’t go in the last hour.


----------



## bdiddy

Hank Scorpio said:


> Because it's a 3 hour movie and because there is no break, i need those of you who have seen it to confirm for me (without spoilers) that the best time to use the bathroom is either 1) when the san Fransisco title card is displayed, 2) when hulk is having lunch, 3) and when the new jersey title card is displayed.... and i've read don't even think about going during the last hour.... confirm without spoilers????



The more I think about it, I think the point I went to the bathroom that I mentioned with Cap and Ironman is the New Jersey part. It’s so hard to remember, so much happened! We are seeing it again on Tuesday so I can’t wait to sit back and watch for all of the little things I probably missed.


----------



## rteetz

Ready for Endgame!


----------



## h518may

Absolutely fabulous movie. It is a perfect culmination of ten years of Marvel movies.


----------



## tinkerhon

It's absolutely brilliant - nothing else needs to be said ! Three hours felt like thirty minutes !


----------



## rteetz

tinkerhon said:


> It's absolutely brilliant - nothing else needs to be said ! Three hours felt like thirty minutes !


Totally agree. Perfection.


----------



## tinkerhon

tinkerhon said:


> It's absolutely brilliant - nothing else needs to be said ! Three hours felt like thirty minutes !



just to add a bit - for anyone concerned about the runtime - my kids are 13 and 8 and were glued to 
their seats - ! It's really breathtaking and the script is excellent !


----------



## Moliphino

I didn't cry! 

Anyone have ideas on the sound at the end of the credits?


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> I didn't cry!


Oh I did lol


----------



## BrianL

Just saw it. It was really good. It was easily in the running for my favorite, but they "Return of the Kinged" the end a bit - you know, having coda after coda. Too much. Otherwise, I love just how much this movie loves itself and every other Marvel film over the past decade. It was truly a celebration of the whole shebang!


----------



## Dis_Fan

Moliphino said:


> I didn't cry!
> 
> Anyone have ideas on the sound at the end of the credits?



I didnt hear it (left after the mid credits) but I guess it was the sound of hammering, taken from Iron Man 1 from the cave.


----------



## Dis_Fan

I have to say much like Infinity War, Endgame is not the best Marvel movie. I think that is reserved more for the Marvel movies with a tighter focus, like IM3 or Winter Soldier.

However much like Infinity War, Endgame is the perfect movie for what it is and what it set out to do.

Both IW and EG juggled multiple plots/characters/humor/relationships so wonderfully. To do in those two movies what the Russos did is nothing sort of amazing. Everything came together in a perfect storm.

They are historic movies. Movies that will never be done again. Even though Marvel movies will go on, and still be awesome, and even though Avengers movies might still go on this is an end of a era. The credits show as much. The cast signing off and lack of post credit scene gives the MCU a sense of finality even as it still goes forward.


----------



## saskdw

Hank Scorpio said:


> Because it's a 3 hour movie and because there is no break, i need those of you who have seen it to confirm for me (without spoilers) that the best time to use the bathroom is either 1) when the san Fransisco title card is displayed, 2) when hulk is having lunch, 3) and when the new jersey title card is displayed.... and i've read don't even think about going during the last hour.... confirm without spoilers????



I don't remember what was going on, but I went about an hour in and don't feel like I missed anything. The last hour is the greatest thing I've ever seen. You don't want to miss any of that.


----------



## paradesintherain

I surprised myself by mostly crying happy tears! 

I agree with others who said it didn’t feel like a 3 hour movie!


----------



## saskdw

This movie was a truly epic emotional roller coaster. IMO the greatest movie ever made. 11 years in the making, an amazing cinematic accomplishment.

Much like Infinity War the emotion and intensity starts in the first minute of the movie and never lets up. I teared up about 9 times and won't admit to having a tear running down my face once. 50 year old men who are built like a 25 year old cage fighter don't cry. I could hear my adult son sobbing and saw my friend on the other side wiping his eyes at one point. The entire theatre was dead silent and you could hear people sobbing.

Really overcome with emotion right now. I'll never be able to see that movie for the first time again. 

Going again Saturday night and looking forward to picking up on things I missed in the heat of the moment.

Rteetz is it safe to discuss now? It does worn in the thread h title that we will be after the movie comes out.


----------



## saskdw

Dis_Fan said:


> I have to say much like Infinity War, Endgame is not the best Marvel movie. I think that is reserved more for the Marvel movies with a tighter focus, like IM3 or Winter Soldier.
> 
> However much like Infinity War, Endgame is the perfect movie for what it is and what it set out to do.
> 
> Both IW and EG juggled multiple plots/characters/humor/relationships so wonderfully. To do in those two movies what the Russos did is nothing sort of amazing. Everything came together in a perfect storm.
> 
> They are historic movies. Movies that will never be done again. Even though Marvel movies will go on, and still be awesome, and even though Avengers movies might still go on this is an end of a era. The credits show as much. The cast signing off and lack of post credit scene gives the MCU a sense of finality even as it still goes forward.



I won't debate your opinion with you, but IM3 is terrible....lol. Widely rated by pretty much everyone as the worst MCU movie.


----------



## B3A5T

OMG! This movie was amazing.

I am going to try and see it one more time before it leaves the theaters.  So much happened in 3 hours


----------



## dizprincess77

OMG Best movie ever! I am disappointed that they left some scenes from the trailer out as well as Captain Marvel. I cried... laughed my tail off at Hulk then Thor. I thought I was going to pee myself. Don't stay for ending rolling credits. Nothing there. Going to see it again tomorrow morning.


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> Oh I did lol



SAME! I sobbed at multiple times. Happy tears, sad tears, it was a mess.


----------



## Kennywood

*Plans Called on Account of Snow
*
Well, our plans to see the movie tomorrow night at the drive-in are cancelled.  We're getting snow tomorrow night!  Yep!  I got the grass cut this past Wednesday and we're going to get about 2" of snow Saturday into Sunday.  Sheesh!  This is some sort of nefarious plan of Thanos!!


----------



## PixieT78

We originally booked tickets for Saturday afternoon when they first went on sale - kind of our usual.  Miss a lot of the initial craziness with a matinee and not the first day.  Then yesterday happened and we couldn’t resist.  Found some tickets that were semi-decent and booked for 7pm last night!

I freaking loved this movie.  I had so much built up anticipation (more than for HP which for me is pretty nuts) and it did not disappoint.  I never felt like the movie dragged, I cried at numerous points (some ridiculous admittedly lol), laughed a ton and am just so happy the way everything was wrapped up.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm confused.

Are we not discussing the movie yet?

Seems like people are holding back.

I liked it, but enjoyed infinity war better.

I did like how things wrapped up... Which I'd like to discuss but I don't know if we're doing that yet?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Are we not discussing the movie yet?
> 
> Seems like people are holding back.
> 
> I liked it, but enjoyed infinity war better.
> 
> I did like how things wrapped up... Which I'd like to discuss but I don't know if we're doing that yet?


Title does say spoilers so I say discuss as you wish. 

We also have the spoiler tag available.


----------



## Dis_Fan

saskdw said:


> I won't debate your opinion with you, but IM3 is terrible....lol. Widely rated by pretty much everyone as the worst MCU movie.



We can debate if you want. IM3 is one of the best Marvel movies. And at the time easily top 1/2 for me.

Rotten Tomatoes has IM3 above tons of movies. Above IM2, above Thor: Dark World, above Ant-Man, tied with First Avenger among others. It holds up to comparisons if you look at metascore and Sinemascore to although not exactly like RT.


----------



## Tandy

I saw it last night and was hit with the "im so excited and this is going to be the best movie ever" that when I finally saw it nothing could live up to my internal hype.
It was good... I liked it.. I just felt it was lacking in some spots that Infinity War shined in.
I felt it was VERY choppy - all over the place.
I didnt like Thor at all. No way that would happen (the directors tried too hard to hit the successful points of the best MCU movie Thor: Ragnarok) and it was funny where this movie did not need that (it needed awesomeness)
I didnt like In-between Hulk.
It needed WAY more action.
You watch these movies for the ensemble and all "other characters" (Spiderman, Strange, Captian Marvel especially !!!) got like 5 mins of screen time it felt like.
Finally it drove me crazy that an armor less, glove less Thanos was still that strong. That would not happen and Iron Man, Cap, and Thor together would destroy him.

Other than those frustrations (mildly) I liked it and am sad the MCU which feels like a family member is "dead" in this version.


----------



## rteetz

Tandy said:


> I saw it last night and was hit with the "im so excited and this is going to be the best movie ever" that when I finally saw it nothing could live up to my internal hype.
> It was good... I liked it.. I just felt it was lacking in some spots that Infinity War shined in.
> I felt it was VERY choppy - all over the place.
> I didnt like Thor at all. No way that would happen (the directors tried too hard to hit the successful points of the best MCU movie Thor: Ragnarok) and it was funny where this movie did not need that (it needed awesomeness)
> I didnt like In-between Hulk.
> It needed WAY more action.
> You watch these movies for the ensemble and all "other characters" (Spiderman, Strange, Captian Marvel especially !!!) got like 5 mins of screen time it felt like.
> Finally it drove me crazy that an armor less, glove less Thanos was still that strong. That would not happen and Iron Man, Cap, and Thor together would destroy him.
> 
> Other than those frustrations (mildly) I liked it and am sad the MCU which feels like a family member is "dead" in this version.


I see some of your points but I think in terms of action Infinity War was the movie for that. 

As for screen time, I don’t agree with that. Yeah they maybe could’ve gotten more but the whole point was they are gone. Those characters that didn’t get the screen time couldn’t because they weren’t alive.


----------



## Tandy

rteetz said:


> I see some of your points but I think in terms of action Infinity War was the movie for that.
> 
> As for screen time, I don’t agree with that. Yeah they maybe could’ve gotten more but the whole point was they are gone. Those characters that didn’t get the screen time couldn’t because they weren’t alive.



No I totally get that.. The problem was as I said in the first part - in my mind (and is 100% my fault) I built it up to be the greatest thing ever to come. I dont do that with movies but this was different to me (unfort. I am going to do this with this week's Game of Thrones too)..

I get it about the characters. I just wish somehow they would have brought them back sooner maybe? Even if not the hype with Captain Marvel and for her to show up for only a few mins. may be the biggest part of that argument for me. There was so much build up with her.

Again overall I loved it and just was nit picky about those points internally... but the fun and enjoyment over weighed them for me so nothing to really complain about.


----------



## Craig Larson

Tandy said:


> I saw it last night and was hit with the "im so excited and this is going to be the best movie ever" that when I finally saw it nothing could live up to my internal hype.
> It was good... I liked it.. I just felt it was lacking in some spots that Infinity War shined in.
> I felt it was VERY choppy - all over the place.
> I didnt like Thor at all. No way that would happen (the directors tried too hard to hit the successful points of the best MCU movie Thor: Ragnarok) and it was funny where this movie did not need that (it needed awesomeness)
> I didnt like In-between Hulk.
> It needed WAY more action.
> You watch these movies for the ensemble and all "other characters" (Spiderman, Strange, Captian Marvel especially !!!) got like 5 mins of screen time it felt like.
> Finally it drove me crazy that an armor less, glove less Thanos was still that strong. That would not happen and Iron Man, Cap, and Thor together would destroy him.
> 
> Other than those frustrations (mildly) I liked it and am sad the MCU which feels like a family member is "dead" in this version.



I guess I pretty much disagree with all of this. 
-Thor lost everything he had in his Trilogy, and had one chance in IW to take Thanos out. He failed, but the team had a plan to reverse it at the beginning of the film. He (they) failed because Thanos destroyed the stones. Why wouldn't Thor essentially go and leave the world?
-Professor Hulk is a thing in the comics, and Banner told Hulk they needed to figure it out in IW. 5 years later, they figured out that they could live harmoniously together, having the best of both worlds - brains and strength.
-This was a send off to the original Avengers, they absolutely handled the ensemble perfectly.
-Thanos, without the stones is still all powerful, and can hold his own against the 3.


----------



## MikeNamez

Tandy said:


> I saw it last night and was hit with the "im so excited and this is going to be the best movie ever" that when I finally saw it nothing could live up to my internal hype.
> It was good... I liked it.. I just felt it was lacking in some spots that Infinity War shined in.
> I felt it was VERY choppy - all over the place.
> I didnt like Thor at all. No way that would happen (the directors tried too hard to hit the successful points of the best MCU movie Thor: Ragnarok) and it was funny where this movie did not need that (it needed awesomeness)
> I didnt like In-between Hulk.
> It needed WAY more action.
> You watch these movies for the ensemble and all "other characters" (Spiderman, Strange, Captian Marvel especially !!!) got like 5 mins of screen time it felt like.
> Finally it drove me crazy that an armor less, glove less Thanos was still that strong. That would not happen and Iron Man, Cap, and Thor together would destroy him.
> 
> Other than those frustrations (mildly) I liked it and am sad the MCU which feels like a family member is "dead" in this version.



The movie was meant to put the focus on the original six avengers, which it did.  The rest of the cast has a long future in the MCU and they did enough to set that up. 

Thanos is the son of an Eternal of course he is that powerful even without the gauntlet... Makes perfect sense and probably not the last you will see of him either.

Also.... how could you know like the big thorbowski lol


----------



## Tandy

Craig Larson said:


> I guess I pretty much disagree with all of this.
> -Thor lost everything he had in his Trilogy, and had one chance in IW to take Thanos out. He failed, but the team had a plan to reverse it at the beginning of the film. He (they) failed because Thanos destroyed the stones. Why wouldn't Thor essentially go and leave the world?
> -Professor Hulk is a thing in the comics, and Banner told Hulk they needed to figure it out in IW. 5 years later, they figured out that they could live harmoniously together, having the best of both worlds - brains and strength.
> -This was a send off to the original Avengers, they absolutely handled the ensemble perfectly.
> -Thanos, without the stones is still all powerful, and can hold his own against the 3.


Good Points. I just dont see Thor's body doing that.. not being a God and all. Sadness yes, bodywise I cant see it.
I immed thought of Lebowski so I am glad they made that joke right away too.

I think (for just sake of your last one) that the MCU Thanos is different than the comic Thanos. MCU is a lot less powerful and has shown that a good number of times.. Take for instance the fight at the first bit where they kill him.. I know he was weaker due to destroying the stones but the comic Thanos had energy blasts and was unharmable...


----------



## ChrisFL

I thought the Thor joke went on a bit too long/often and some of the humor was a bit over the top. I would have paced the movie differently, but that's just me. Overall 8/10 for me


----------



## AngiTN

Hank Scorpio said:


> Because it's a 3 hour movie and because there is no break, i need those of you who have seen it to confirm for me (without spoilers) that the best time to use the bathroom is either 1) when the san Fransisco title card is displayed, 2) when hulk is having lunch, 3) and when the new jersey title card is displayed.... and i've read don't even think about going during the last hour.... confirm without spoilers????


Hey, if I can make it the entire 3-hour movie without going, ANYONE can! Trust me. 
And this was with drinking beer while watching, and before watching.
I personally wouldn't want to go during ANY part simply because you have no idea how long you'll be gone. Base it on your own theater's bathroom options I guess. The one we went to last night only had 1 and with the staggering of the movies and it being on 8 screens it meant there was always a group gathered to go, just getting out or just going in. 
I loved the Hulk lunch scene and while yes, I'll go during that for future viewings I wouldn't want to miss.
Title card scenes are way too short


----------



## ktlm

We saw it last night and I am having a strange reaction to it.    It certainly did not feel like 3 hours-- there was never a dull moment and I loved about 95% of it.  It definitely is extremely entertaining and fun to watch. After the fact,  I started feeling like I am done with  the Marvel movies.  I started feeling like as much as I love Marvel and all the previous movies that this was truly an "endgame" and I don't have a lot of interest in what happens from here on out.  I feel kind of like the characters who are getting movies in the future don't have a connection between them anymore.  To me- it feels disjointed now and like the thread in the middle is gone.  I didn't expect to feel this way.  I hope that feeling changes.   My DD who is an extreme Marvel fan seems to feel the same way---last night she said she was done buying Marvel things which is a very unusual reaction for her-- I hope that changes too- although I would be happy for her to quit begging for stuff--- I suspect when the new Spiderman movie comes out that might change since she has been Spiderman obsessed since the last movie.

We  saw the first IMAX showing and it was completely sold out.  There was cheering and clapping multiple times throughout the movie.  Interestingly, we noticed that at the end, the clapping was about 1/2 or less what it had been throughout the rest of the movie.  The end clap was definitely lackluster compared to the rest of the movie.

I would say don't think about it or try to analyze it too much after the movie. Enjoy the movie while you are watching it-- but let it end there and don't try to break it down.  LOL.    For us, it was a very cliche ending which my DD had predicted months ago in almost exact detail.  My DD feels like it was not original at all and was something done in, and borrowed from,   too many movies and I have to say I agree.   When we started to analyze the premise of what they did as  a whole-  what happened started to seem full of holes and nonsensical - and it started to feel like a cheap trick designed to set up all the Marvel series on Disney's streaming service and to make sure that they are at a point where they can do absolutely anything they want in any movie or show.

That said- definitely enjoyed most of it and for entertainment value  it can't be beat.


----------



## Tandy

I would T


AngiTN said:


> Hey, if I can make it the entire 3-hour movie without going, ANYONE can! Trust me.
> And this was with drinking beer while watching, and before watching.
> I personally wouldn't want to go during ANY part simply because you have no idea how long you'll be gone. Base it on your own theater's bathroom options I guess. The one we went to last night only had 1 and with the staggering of the movies and it being on 8 screens it meant there was always a group gathered to go, just getting out or just going in.
> I loved the Hulk lunch scene and while yes, I'll go during that for future viewings I wouldn't want to miss.
> Title card scenes are way too short


I would say the San Francisco part is the best time - although pretty early on


----------



## rteetz

$60+ million in Thursday tickets breaking The Force Awakens record.

http://collider.com/avengers-endgame-thursday-box-office-record/


----------



## AngiTN

Dis_Fan said:


> I have to say much like Infinity War, Endgame is not the best Marvel movie.....
> However much like Infinity War, Endgame is the perfect movie for what it is and what it set out to do.
> 
> Both IW and EG juggled multiple plots/characters/humor/relationships so wonderfully. To do in those two movies what the Russos did is nothing sort of amazing. Everything came together in a perfect storm.
> 
> They are historic movies. Movies that will never be done again. Even though Marvel movies will go on, and still be awesome, and even though Avengers movies might still go on this is an end of a era. The credits show as much. The cast signing off and lack of post credit scene gives the MCU a sense of finality even as it still goes forward.





B3A5T said:


> OMG! This movie was amazing.
> 
> I am going to try and see it one more time before it leaves the theaters.  So much happened in 3 hours


Just one more, my top viewing for the theaters is Star Wars original, 11 times. That's when it was hard to find a 2 plex screen, much less a 20 like we have now. 
But we'll see it several more times for sure. We always see them at least twice more to catch the details we missed after the initial viewing (total of 3 in the theaters)



Tandy said:


> Finally it drove me crazy that an armor less, glove less Thanos was still that strong. That would not happen and Iron Man, Cap, and Thor together would destroy him.





Tandy said:


> Even if not the hype with Captain Marvel and for her to show up for only a few mins. may be the biggest part of that argument for me. There was so much build up with her.
> 
> Again overall I loved it and just was nit picky about those points internally... but the fun and enjoyment over weighed them for me so nothing to really complain about.


YES! To both of these.
DH and I discussed in depth while heading home last night.
I didn't buy that ALL of them together, Scarlet Witch especially added in, couldn't beat them. I don't believe it for a second that if they'd gotten Thor (and Cap's) lightening going, Scarlet Witches powers and Captain Marvel's, all streamed to Thanos at once, that they wouldn't have beat him. They didn't write it that way but THAT is how he should have gone. I'll admit here in front of everyone I did not like how they opted to end him and his ilk. Not one bit. I'm ok with the loss of Iron Man and we all more or less knew, based on who didn't resign with Marvel, we were going to lose, it was just a matter of how. 

And yeah, what is up with Captain Marvel and having so little use. I mean, what they did use her for was momentous but I feel like part of her role was left on the cutting room floor or something, which is what made it feel lacking. I have a sneaking suspicion that it was originally more extensive or at least had a few more key moments.

Now, can someone explain to me how Cap aged? I thought he wouldn't/couldn't? 


rteetz said:


> $60+ million in Thursday tickets breaking The Force Awakens record.
> 
> http://collider.com/avengers-endgame-thursday-box-office-record/


I thought Infinity War held the current records? That's what they've been saying on the TV


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> I thought Infinity War held the current records? That's what they've been saying on the TV


Collider and Deadline both said TFA held the record for that. Hollywood Reporter as well. Previous record was $57 million.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Collider and Deadline both said TFA held the record for that. Hollywood Reporter as well. Previous record was $57 million.


Go figure they wouldn't do proper research, we have pretty crappy local news. Beginning reporters, low budget with little in the way of fact checking I suppose.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Now, can someone explain to me how Cap aged? I thought he wouldn't/couldn't?


I watched a video on this last night that helped explained it. It has to do with the ending scene and him going back in time. He ran a parallel timeline which then had him aging and living out a life with Peggy Carter. So he still lives his Captain life as we know it but also a parallel life to essentially get the best of both worlds. Then the handing off the shield is essentially what happened in the comics.


----------



## Tandy

AngiTN said:


> Now, can someone explain to me how Cap aged? I thought he wouldn't/couldn't?
> 
> I thought Infinity War held the current records? That's what they've been saying on the TV



His serum just brought him to the "peak" of human ability 

In the final scene he was 119 years old or so. (aging to the peak as well).

In the normal timeline he was frozen so in the MCU caused the aging to stop while he was.. he would grow old slowly in that one too (he was older in the time travel and his younger self was more fit than his older self)


----------



## AngiTN

ktlm said:


> We  saw the first IMAX showing and it was completely sold out.  There was cheering and clapping multiple times throughout the movie.  Interestingly, we noticed that at the end, the clapping was about 1/2 or less what it had been throughout the rest of the movie.  The end clap was definitely lackluster compared to the rest of the movie.


I thoroughly, completely enjoyed the movie. It is not however, one of my tops in the series. Infinity War felt more epic and with the tragic losses at the end, was way more emotional. 
I was at a theater where all 8 screens were End Game last night. And the only theater we have in town that offers reserved seats so it was all sold out.
The folks there were all geeks for sure. I was surprised that there was not once where the audience cheered or gasped or anything. They were mostly silent for the entire thing. Even the end. 
There were times I wanted to clap/cheer but when no one else did, I stayed silent. 
Now, there were tears. You could hear folks talking about where they cried and how hard at the end. Even the guys there were not ashamed to talk about crying. 
I still thought there were cheer worth moments too.


----------



## Tandy

AngiTN said:


> I thoroughly, completely enjoyed the movie. It is not however, one of my tops in the series. Infinity War felt more epic and with the tragic losses at the end, was way more emotional.
> I was at a theater where all 8 screens were End Game last night. And the only theater we have in town that offers reserved seats so it was all sold out.
> The folks there were all geeks for sure. I was surprised that there was not once where the audience cheered or gasped or anything. They were mostly silent for the entire thing. Even the end.
> There were times I wanted to clap/cheer but when no one else did, I stayed silent.
> Now, there were tears. You could hear folks talking about where they cried and how hard at the end. Even the guys there were not ashamed to talk about crying.
> I still thought there were cheer worth moments too.


I think they only cheered in mine when Cap. took the hammer


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> I watched a video on this last night that helped explained it. It has to do with the ending scene and him going back in time. He ran a parallel timeline which then had him aging and living out a life with Peggy Carter. So he still lives his Captain life as we know it but also a parallel life to essentially get the best of both worlds. Then the handing off the shield is essentially what happened in the comics.


No, I know that. That's not what I mean. 
I know he went back and was with Peggy and all that.
But I thought the chemical things done to make Steve Rogers into Captain America also stopped his aging process.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> No, I know that. That's not what I mean.
> I know he went back and was with Peggy and all that.
> But I thought the chemical things done to make Steve Rogers into Captain America also stopped his aging process.


@Tandy explains that part above.


----------



## AngiTN

Tandy said:


> His serum just brought him to the "peak" of human ability
> 
> In the final scene he was 119 years old or so. (aging to the peak as well).
> 
> In the normal timeline he was frozen so in the MCU caused the aging to stop while he was.. he would grow old slowly in that one too (he was older in the time travel and his younger self was more fit than his older self)


I guess. But I thought way back in one of the movies his not aging was specifically discussed. 
I mean, I can buy it but I felt it was one of their disjointed stories.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think I have the opposite thoughts on Captain marvel.

I  enjoyed her movie by itself.

But I didn't like her in this, and I'm glad her screen time was short.

1. She has no connections with anyone in this movie except fury. Who really wasn't in it.

2. She has a little Superman thing going on. Which is a big problem. At this point, she seems all powerful. No known weaknesses, I mean, she showed up and destroyed a huge battleship in 2 seconds. I hope when Thanos hit her with one of the individual stones during the end of the fight  did something negative to her. Because all powerful superheroes are boring.

3. Her appearance didn't seem earned. She's only had one movie and it just happened two months ago. I didn't want her to show up and Superman the whole thing, I wanted to see the characters i'd followed for years solve it.

So I'm glad Marvel's screen time was limited. And I think future movies for her are a problem. Because unless that Stone did something to her at the end I don't really know what could even present a problem for her.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> $60+ million in Thursday tickets breaking The Force Awakens record.
> 
> http://collider.com/avengers-endgame-thursday-box-office-record/


This is what our news was talking about - OPENING weekend, rather than Thursday night
*Avengers: Infinity War* currently has the record for biggest opening weekend of all-time with $257 million, but it looks like _Endgame_ will break that record easily. The bigger question is whether or not _Endgame_ will reach the vaunted $300 million mark on its opening weekend.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> This is what our news was talking about - OPENING weekend, rather than Thursday night
> *Avengers: Infinity War* currently has the record for biggest opening weekend of all-time with $257 million, but it looks like _Endgame_ will break that record easily. The bigger question is whether or not _Endgame_ will reach the vaunted $300 million mark on its opening weekend.


This certainly has the best shot to reach that.


----------



## AngiTN

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I have the opposite thoughts on Captain marvel.
> 2. She has a little Superman thing going on. Which is a big problem. At this point, she seems all powerful. No known weaknesses, I mean, she showed up and destroyed a huge battleship in 2 seconds. I hope when Thanos hit her with one of the individual stones during the end of the fight  did something negative to her. Because all powerful superheroes are boring.
> 
> 3. Her appearance didn't seem earned. She's only had one movie and it just happened two months ago. I didn't want her to show up and Superman the whole thing, I wanted to see the characters i'd followed for years solve it.
> 
> So I'm glad Marvel's screen time was limited. And I think future movies for her are a problem. Because unless that Stone did something to her at the end I don't really know what could even present a problem for her.


I guess if you are strictly looking at the movie franchise but if it's the actual character, then she is what she is. It's not like she's created by someone just for these movies or anything. They have to work with the characters as they are given to them. And she's powerful.


----------



## rteetz

What did everyone think of the sort of female empowerment moment?


----------



## AngiTN

Oh, oh, oh!!!!!!
My favorite moment of the entire movie, the all-female battle line up
Anyone else get chills from the female power moment, even short-lived as it was. I want a shirt with that image on it
Though DH hated they included Pepper


----------



## leiaorgana

I didn’t think the “She’s not alone” scene from IW could get any better but then Endgame happened! Seeing all of the female Avengers come together with Carol brought a tear to my eye, I won’t lie. Captain Marvel and Wanda are absolute bosses. 


My entire screen cheered during *THAT* Cap scene and Thor’s “I knew it!” And there was A LOT of snuffling noses during the end. King Valkyrie was also a personal highlight for me. Looking forward to seeing it again.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> What did everyone think of the sort of female empowerment moment?


LOL.. I just posted exact thing!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Things I liked:

-Captain America got that little hail Hydra nod to his new comics
-Captain America picking up mjolnir
- Captain America's ending, it was easily predictable but I was so happy. and now I know why they dropped his potential love interest out of nowhere
-the Ironman 3 kid showing up at the funeral
--hawkeye and black widow's fight
- the fact that I was surprised by black widow's death
-that this last movie really focused on the core, original avengers


----------



## PixieT78

I think we picked the exact right movies for our re-watch this time (before Infinity War we watched all of them, just didn't have the time this time).  We watched Ironman, Avengers, Winter Soldier, Ultron, Civil War, Thor Ragnarok and IW which we finished less than an hour before we left for Endgame.  So it totally seemed like such a natural continuation for me.  Pieces of the movie (including who died at the end) were in line with our theories so in that way, it was kind of predictable but in a good way for me.  I loved that they focused on the original Avengers - I mean, yeah they had to since that was who was alive but that's also, for the most part, who's story is ending.  

Interesting point about the others being disjointed movies - but at the same time, so was Ironman and Captain America and the two Guardians for that matter.  But they still made for really entertaining movies.  I think there is definitely opportunity to link it all up if they want to though to bring that integration back.  I feel like the characters are so good (and the actors portraying them are perfect) that they will be easy to watch.  Though it is definitely not quite the same - kind of in the same way the Fantastic Beasts movies are really enjoyable but it isn't the same as Harry Potter.  

I'm not a comic book person so I don't know what's canon/happened in the comics but I really have gotten to know and fallen in love (ie nerded out haha) with the MCU through these movies.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> What did everyone think of the sort of female empowerment moment?



I thought it felt forced and I cringed a bit but I'm probably in the minority. I liked the one from infinity war better.

Also, I know I shouldn't overthink these things but where the heck did Valkyrie find a Pegasus??


----------



## PixieT78

Oh and I wanted to add that I do wish they'd brought Thor and his body/hair back when he got the lightening back instead of keeping that going.  He's a god, its possible to just switch right? lol

@rteez - yes the female empowerment thing.  Man, note that is one of the places I teared up.  I thought it was excellent.  I really did.  I hope people don't say it was just gratuitous or whatever and really just take it for what it was - an awesome moment with the female characters because they are just as powerful and belong there just as much as the male characters.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AngiTN said:


> I guess if you are strictly looking at the movie franchise but if it's the actual character, then she is what she is. It's not like she's created by someone just for these movies or anything. They have to work with the characters as they are given to them. And she's powerful.



I never read any cap marvel comics. I'm just talking about the movie character.

And I still think characters that powerful are a problem, you either have to keep them out of the action (like Superman for most of Justice league), or there is just no conflict because they're all powerful.


----------



## leiaorgana

Did anyone else notice the Agent Carter easter egg/cameo during the New Jersey scene? I actually did an internal squeal when I saw him!


----------



## ChrisFL

The good thing, I can now say I have a body like THOR!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

leiaorgana said:


> Did anyone else notice the Agent Carter easter egg/cameo during the New Jersey scene? I actually did an internal squeal when I saw him!



I thought that was him. Poor guy though, never stood a chance.


----------



## Tandy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought it felt forced and I cringed a bit but I'm probably in the minority. I liked the one from infinity war better.
> 
> Also, I know I shouldn't overthink these things but where the heck did Valkyrie find a Pegasus??


I too thought it was forced but fine..I thought Pepper was oddly hot in the suit.

My only beef with Cap. Marvel in the movie as a character was she was kind of an ***. In her movie she was personable. She was over the top arrogant in this one


----------



## PixieT78

leiaorgana said:


> Did anyone else notice the Agent Carter easter egg/cameo during the New Jersey scene? I actually did an internal squeal when I saw him!



That was an awesome moment!  Again, loved how they tied so much of the MCU together.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tandy said:


> I too thought it was forced but fine..I thought Pepper was oddly hot in the suit.
> 
> My only beef with Cap. Marvel in the movie as a character was she was kind of an ***. In her movie she was personable. She was over the top arrogant in this one



I'm over Pepper. I know it's on me, but the past few movies I've had issues separating Pepper from Gwyneth Paltrow who I think is nuts. Which is a shame because I really liked the Pepper character in the first few Ironmans.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

My thoughts are very jumbled today and I'm also trying to work, so I apologize for the 20 posts.

I think I was more sad about black widow than Ironman.

Not sure if it's because I was 99% sure Ironman was going.

I feel like she had more to do.

I'm also very uneasy about Gamora. Guardians is my favorite marvel movie. I don't want the different timeline one to replace ours. I notice she wasn't at the funeral or on the ship at the end


----------



## leiaorgana

Clearly Captain Marvel isn’t for everyone and that’s okay. She’s not meant for you. I love her exactly how she is and nothing will change my mind. She doesn’t need to prove herself to anyone and there’s a reason for her so called “arrogance”. She knows how powerful she is now and she’s never going to fit into a box of what people think or expect her to be just because she’s a woman.

When Thanos head butted her and she didn’t even flinch I think I died of happiness.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My thoughts are very jumbled today and I'm also trying to work, so I apologize for the 20 posts.
> 
> I think I was more sad about black widow than Ironman.
> 
> Not sure if it's because I was 99% sure Ironman was going.
> 
> I feel like she had more to do.
> 
> I'm also very uneasy about Gamora. Guardians is my favorite marvel movie. I don't want the different timeline one to replace ours. I notice she wasn't at the funeral or on the ship at the end


I got more sad about Iron Man. Though that’s because I love Iron Man. Definitely moments throughout the entire film that one could’ve teared up.


----------



## AngiTN

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm also very uneasy about Gamora. Guardians is my favorite marvel movie. I don't want the different timeline one to replace ours. I notice she wasn't at the funeral or on the ship at the end


DH wondered about her not being at the funeral too.

I said it was because she doesn't trust them or know them yet. Not this Gamora. She will, and I'm sure it will be part of their next movie, her getting to know them but they haven't gotten there yet


----------



## AngiTN

PixieT78 said:


> Oh and I wanted to add that I do with they'd brought Thor and his body/hair back when he got the lightening back instead of keeping that going.  He's a god, its possible to just switch right? lol


As long as he keeps the hair and looses the gut, I'm a happy gal
I have NEVER liked short hair Thor all that much


----------



## BrianL

rteetz said:


> What did everyone think of the sort of female empowerment moment?



I didn't really love that moment. I like the idea, but they cut away from it so fast. I know there was a lot going on, but it was more of a pose and move on thing. I wish there had been more.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AngiTN said:


> DH wondered about her not being at the funeral too.
> 
> I said it was because she doesn't trust them or know them yet. Not this Gamora. She will, and I'm sure it will be part of their next movie, her getting to know them but they haven't gotten there yet



Still, just gonna be weird. Poor Quill, just won her over before, now he's gonna feel conflicted and weird. Like he got her back but not really.


----------



## leiaorgana

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm also very uneasy about Gamora. Guardians is my favorite marvel movie. I don't want the different timeline one to replace ours. I notice she wasn't at the funeral or on the ship at the end



Just before Thor got on the ship, her image was on the screen Star Lord was looking at and he was searching for her on the map so I’m guessing GOTG 3 is going to be partially about them looking for her and getting her to join the team again.

I’m kinda sad for Quill that’s he got to try and make her fall in love with him all over again.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BrianL said:


> I didn't really love that moment. I like the idea, but they cut away from it so fast. I know there was a lot going on, but it was more of a pose and move on thing. I wish there had been more.



I really kind of wanted hapless Spiderman to show up at the end of the pose and say some charmingly befuddled stuff and then realize he was interrupting a moment and then step away.


----------



## saskdw

ktlm said:


> We saw it last night and I am having a strange reaction to it.    It certainly did not feel like 3 hours-- there was never a dull moment and I loved about 95% of it.  It definitely is extremely entertaining and fun to watch. After the fact,  I started feeling like I am done with  the Marvel movies.  I started feeling like as much as I love Marvel and all the previous movies that this was truly an "endgame" and I don't have a lot of interest in what happens from here on out.  I feel kind of like the characters who are getting movies in the future don't have a connection between them anymore.  To me- it feels disjointed now and like the thread in the middle is gone.  I didn't expect to feel this way.  I hope that feeling changes.   My DD who is an extreme Marvel fan seems to feel the same way---last night she said she was done buying Marvel things which is a very unusual reaction for her-- I hope that changes too- although I would be happy for her to quit begging for stuff--- I suspect when the new Spiderman movie comes out that might change since she has been Spiderman obsessed since the last movie.
> 
> We  saw the first IMAX showing and it was completely sold out.  There was cheering and clapping multiple times throughout the movie.  Interestingly, we noticed that at the end, the clapping was about 1/2 or less what it had been throughout the rest of the movie.  The end clap was definitely lackluster compared to the rest of the movie.
> 
> I would say don't think about it or try to analyze it too much after the movie. Enjoy the movie while you are watching it-- but let it end there and don't try to break it down.  LOL.    For us, it was a very cliche ending which my DD had predicted months ago in almost exact detail.  My DD feels like it was not original at all and was something done in, and borrowed from,   too many movies and I have to say I agree.   When we started to analyze the premise of what they did as  a whole-  what happened started to seem full of holes and nonsensical - and it started to feel like a cheap trick designed to set up all the Marvel series on Disney's streaming service and to make sure that they are at a point where they can do absolutely anything they want in any movie or show.
> 
> That said- definitely enjoyed most of it and for entertainment value  it can't be beat.



I get exactly what you are saying. I still have an interest in the future movies, but the conclusion of this movie really feels like the end.

As much as I was excited beyond belief to watch this movie, I was also scared to watch it knowing it was the end. Knowing I'd never be able to watch one of these movies for the first time ever again.


----------



## ImDMous

We saw it last night and I loved it.  Felt very satisfied with the whole thing.
Obviously we have some questions, but that's what future movies are for.
Our theater was great: lots of cheering, lots of sniffling, lots of laughing.  Really had a great time.
Most people did not stay for the post-credits, didn't help that some teen yelled out that there was not post-credit scene on his way out.  That's on them if they didn't do their research. 

Is there someone else making their own Iron Man suit? Maybe Harley?


----------



## ktlm

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I have the opposite thoughts on Captain marvel.
> 
> I  enjoyed her movie by itself.
> 
> But I didn't like her in this, and I'm glad her screen time was short.



I'm with you-- I really liked her movie, but I wasn't crazy about her in this. Her personality seemed different-- but they filmed Endgame before Captain Marvel, so that probably affected her demeanor and acting.  She hadn't had the experience of really "being" the character for her origin story etc. yet.   Plus, it almost felt like an intrusion for her to just swoop in and start saving the day at the end. 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> o.
> 
> I'm also very uneasy about Gamora. Guardians is my favorite marvel movie. I don't want the different timeline one to replace ours. I notice she wasn't at the funeral or on the ship at the end





AngiTN said:


> DH wondered about her not being at the funeral too.
> 
> I said it was because she doesn't trust them or know them yet. Not this Gamora. She will, and I'm sure it will be part of their next movie, her getting to know them but they haven't gotten there yet





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Still, just gonna be weird. Poor Quill, just won her over before, now he's gonna feel conflicted and weird. Like he got her back but not really.





leiaorgana said:


> Just before Thor got on the ship, her image was on the screen Star Lord was looking at and he was searching for her on the map so I’m guessing GOTG 3 is going to be partially about them looking for her and getting her to join the team again.
> 
> I’m kinda sad for Quill that’s he got to try and make her fall in love with him all over again.



After the movie, I questioned why she wasn't at the funeral  and my DH looked at me and said---- well what happened to her was the same thing that happened to everyone else that came there from the past-- She's gone.  She's not on the map because she is gone.   I much prefer what all of you are thinking.


----------



## BrianL

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought that was him. Poor guy though, never stood a chance.



Are you referring to Jarvis? Or was there another agent visible? Jarvis never needed a chance as he was never paired with Peggy a a love interest, assuming what's what you meant. I was super happy to see him though!


----------



## ktlm

rteetz said:


> What did everyone think of the sort of female empowerment moment?



At our screening the audience was screaming and clapping.  I would assume especially the women, but the 3 (20 something)  guys sitting next to me were also yelling and clapping .  DD screamed so loud it hurt my ear.  Contrived or not, we loved it!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ImDMous said:


> We saw it last night and I loved it.  Felt very satisfied with the whole thing.
> Obviously we have some questions, but that's what future movies are for.
> Our theater was great: lots of cheering, lots of sniffling, lots of laughing.  Really had a great time.
> Most people did not stay for the post-credits, didn't help that some teen yelled out that there was not post-credit scene on his way out.  That's on them if they didn't do their research.
> 
> Is there someone else making their own Iron Man suit? Maybe Harley?



I thought the hammering sound was from the original Ironman (gotta end where we started). But I assumed it just signified 'we are forging something new, stay tuned'.


----------



## ChrisFL

I'm glad Captain Marvel wasn't in this much and they explained it away decently. She needs more time to grow as a character within the MCU.


----------



## ImDMous

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought the hammering sound was from the original Ironman (gotta end where we started). But I assumed it just signified 'we are forging something new, stay tuned'.



It definitely is the sound of Tony making his suit in the cave and a full circle moment.  But I would bet money that someone else will be Iron Man and it won't be Pepper (as much as I liked her joining in, she's not the hero type).


----------



## AngiTN

BrianL said:


> I didn't really love that moment. I like the idea, but they cut away from it so fast. I know there was a lot going on, *but it was more of a pose and move on thing. I wish there had been more.*





ktlm said:


> I'm with you-- I really liked her movie, but I wasn't crazy about her in this. Her personality seemed different-- but they filmed Endgame before Captain Marvel, so that probably affected her demeanor and acting.  She hadn't had the experience of really "being" the character for her origin story etc. yet.   Plus,* it almost felt like an intrusion for her to just swoop in and start saving the day at the end. *


I really have a feeling that both of these would have been different/more had they not cut something out
It's like a key scene was missing to tie it together more, to tie her into this group more, or in the case of the female fight, just MORE of it. 
I mean, 3 hours is long and all that but there's still stuff they had to take out
They lost something in that "5 year jump" I feel certain


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BrianL said:


> Are you referring to Jarvis? Or was there another agent visible? Jarvis never needed a chance as he was never paired with Peggy a a love interest, assuming what's what you meant. I was super happy to see him though!



Was it not Sousa?


----------



## AngiTN

ImDMous said:


> It definitely is the sound of Tony making his suit in the cave and a full circle moment.  But I would bet money that someone else will be Iron Man and it won't be Pepper (as much as I liked her joining in, she's not the hero type).


DH said could it be Peter/Spiderman working on something but I don't think so
But, what about the Kid from #3?


----------



## BrianL

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Was it not Sousa?



I only noticed Jarvis - but that's why this movie demands multiple viewings. It's easy to miss stuff.


----------



## leiaorgana

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Was it not Sousa?



I was referring to Edwin Jarvis in my original post about it.


----------



## AngiTN

Oh, another little nod to the past that I enjoyed, Thor's "roommates" 
Cracked me up to see rock guy again. He's great


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> What did everyone think of the sort of female empowerment moment?



I thought it felt a little forced, but I did enjoy it anyway. They did a really good job of giving everyone a "moment" during the final battle. All the big hitters took their best shot before Tony finally ended it.


----------



## saskdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought it felt forced and I cringed a bit but I'm probably in the minority. I liked the one from infinity war better.
> 
> Also, I know I shouldn't overthink these things but where the heck did Valkyrie find a Pegasus??



I would agree that the one from IW fit the scene better and didn't feel forced or thrown in. I still enjoyed the Endgame scene, but agree the IW scene flowed better.


----------



## BrianL

leiaorgana said:


> I was referring to Edwin Jarvis in my original post about it.



That makes him like the only character from one of the TV shows to make a film appearance. I'm a little disappointed that they didn't have Quake or some of the others show up in the big fight at the end. I mean, they wouldn't have had to focus on them too much, but a quick nod would have worked. I kinda didn't like how all the ships were generic - at least I didn't recognize them. Who showed up to help? Might have been nice to see the remnants of the Nova Corps or something we could connect to. I mean maybe it was there - there was *so much* going on!

I think, after letting it sink in, the third act disappointed me a tad. For the first two hours I was *in love* with the movie in some kind of special way, but the end devolved it a bit, which I think keeps it from being the best of the franchise (still really, really good mind you, but it just didn't cross the finish line ahead of some of my other favorites).


----------



## ChrisFL

BrianL said:


> I think, after letting it sink in, the third act disappointed me a tad. For the first two hours I was *in love* with the movie in some kind of special way, but the end devolved it a bit, which I think keeps it from being the best of the franchise (still really, really good mind you, but it just didn't cross the finish line ahead of some of my other favorites).



It's funny as I've heard a few people saying the opposite. I thought they jumped into the time machine idea a bit too quickly.

Also, one thing that kinda is typical with the MCU films is that you never see average citizen moments much, like the effect things have on them. I thought we'd see more about the aftermath of the snap that didn't involve the heroes, but oh well.


----------



## AngiTN

DH questioned how the getting of the soul stone worked, with the "giving of the one you love the most" thing
He didn't see how that rule was applied and I thought it made worked. My theory was that their sacrifice, either one of them's, gave up something which they loved by their no longer being around. 
Hawkeye gave up himself, which in turn gave up his family, which is what he loved the most. 
Black Widow was basically the same thing, but she gave up The Avenger family. 
I mean, I know they had a real connection as a pair but I never took it as more than that, extremely close friends but not what either one "loved the most"

Oh, and was Colson at Tony's funeral? Some of the faces flashed by awfully fast and I may have missed it


----------



## AngiTN

BrianL said:


> *That makes him like the only character from one of the TV shows to make a film appearance.* I'm a little disappointed that they didn't have Quake or some of the others show up in the big fight at the end. I mean, they wouldn't have had to focus on them too much, but a quick nod would have worked. I kinda didn't like how all the ships were generic - at least I didn't recognize them. Who showed up to help? Might have been nice to see the remnants of the Nova Corps or something we could connect to. I mean maybe it was there - there was *so much* going on!
> 
> I think, after letting it sink in, the third act disappointed me a tad. For the first two hours I was *in love* with the movie in some kind of special way, but the end devolved it a bit, which I think keeps it from being the best of the franchise (still really, really good mind you, but it just didn't cross the finish line ahead of some of my other favorites).


Agent Carter is a big one


----------



## leiaorgana

BrianL said:


> That makes him like the only character from one of the TV shows to make a film appearance. I'm a little disappointed that they didn't have Quake or some of the others show up in the big fight at the end.



I would absolutely LOVED to have seen Daisy or any of the Agents Of Shield gang have a quick cameo but the film was jam packed with surprise cameos as it was. I don’t really know where the would have fit in. It would have been nice to see Coulson again too but he was dead by the time they went back to the battle of ny and he’s gone again now so yeah.....


----------



## BrianL

AngiTN said:


> Agent Carter is a big one



But Agent Carter didn't originate on a TV show. That's what I meant. The bit characters from Hydra like Von Strucker and Dr. List (?) appeared in the show first but were so minor.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AngiTN said:


> DH said could it be Peter/Spiderman working on something but I don't think so
> But, what about the Kid from #3?



If anything, it could be Tony's daughter if we time jump a bit into the future. I imagine her as another Shuri.



BrianL said:


> I only noticed Jarvis - but that's why this movie demands multiple viewings. It's easy to miss stuff.





leiaorgana said:


> I was referring to Edwin Jarvis in my original post about it.



I very well might be confusing names. It's been a while since I watched. The guy with a cane who had a crush on her? I thought he was in her office with her when cap saw her.



BrianL said:


> That makes him like the only character from one of the TV shows to make a film appearance. I'm a little disappointed that they didn't have Quake or some of the others show up in the big fight at the end. I mean, they wouldn't have had to focus on them too much, but a quick nod would have worked. I kinda didn't like how all the ships were generic - at least I didn't recognize them. Who showed up to help? Might have been nice to see the remnants of the Nova Corps or something we could connect to. I mean maybe it was there - there was *so much* going on!
> 
> I think, after letting it sink in, the third act disappointed me a tad. For the first two hours I was *in love* with the movie in some kind of special way, but the end devolved it a bit, which I think keeps it from being the best of the franchise (still really, really good mind you, but it just didn't cross the finish line ahead of some of my other favorites).



I thought the ravagers might show up, but I guess not.



AngiTN said:


> DH questioned how the getting of the soul stone worked, with the "giving of the one you love the most" thing
> He didn't see how that rule was applied and I thought it made worked. My theory was that their sacrifice, either one of them's, gave up something which they loved by their no longer being around.
> Hawkeye gave up himself, which in turn gave up his family, which is what he loved the most.
> Black Widow was basically the same thing, but she gave up The Avenger family.
> I mean, I know they had a real connection as a pair but I never took it as more than that, extremely close friends but not what either one "loved the most"
> 
> Oh, and was Colson at Tony's funeral? Some of the faces flashed by awfully fast and I may have missed it



I thought they were what each other loved the most, at the time. Hawkeyes family was gone. It doesn't have to be a romantic love, Thanos killed gamora and she was his daughter.

Isn't colson dead at this time? I noticed Maria hill never showed up, not even with fury at the funeral.


----------



## saskdw

BrianL said:


> I only noticed Jarvis - but that's why this movie demands multiple viewings. It's easy to miss stuff.



Yep, going again Saturday and looking forward to picking up some things I missed while I was overcome with emotion.


----------



## BrianL

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I very well might be confusing names. It's been a while since I watched. The guy with a cane who had a crush on her? I thought he was in her office with her when cap saw her.



The guy with the cane is Souza. I didn't catch him in her office. Maybe that was who she was talking to. If so, that's awesome! If he had a cane, then it was very likely supposed to be him. Edwin Jarvis was Howard's butler and the template for the JARVIS AI that Tony created (since the butler helped raise him). It was cool to see him.


----------



## AngiTN

> Isn't colson dead at this time? I noticed Maria hill never showed up, not even with fury at the funeral.


Not if they brought him back after NY battle. Granted, the Marvel movie realm never addressed that timeline/storyline.

ETA - Didn't even think about Hill. I'm going to guess that she was missing because the actress wasn't available for whatever reason. There's no other reason for her not to be there


----------



## AngiTN

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought they were what each other loved the most, at the time. Hawkeyes family was gone. It doesn't have to be a romantic love, Thanos killed gamora and she was his daughter.


I know that it doesn't have to be romantic but does have to be "loved the most" 
and I do not buy that in that case each of those was what the other loved the most. Even if it wasn't romantic love
I can buy the self-sacrifice as an act to give up what they love but not that they loved each other above all else.
But I can also accept if I'm the only one to see it that way


----------



## AngiTN

BrianL said:


> But Agent Carter didn't originate on a TV show. That's what I meant. The bit characters from Hydra like Von Strucker and Dr. List (?) appeared in the show first but were so minor.


Hmmm... for some reason I thought Jarvis did show up in one or two of the flashback scenes with Tony's dad but maybe not. I may simply be recalling scenes from Agent Carter 
Been a while since I watched some of those older movies. We are unlike so many and didn't rewatch the whole lot. Just been too busy this month to dedicate to doing that


----------



## leiaorgana

AngiTN said:


> DH questioned how the getting of the soul stone worked, with the "giving of the one you love the most" thing
> He didn't see how that rule was applied and I thought it made worked. My theory was that their sacrifice, either one of them's, gave up something which they loved by their no longer being around.
> Hawkeye gave up himself, which in turn gave up his family, which is what he loved the most.
> Black Widow was basically the same thing, but she gave up The Avenger family.
> I mean, I know they had a real connection as a pair but I never took it as more than that, extremely close friends but not what either one "loved the most"



Nat and Clint clearly have a philia, platonic love for each other (although Clintasha shippers will disagree) and both are very important to each other and that’s why it worked. Clint was the one to bring Natasha into shield in the first place and they’ve obviously been through a lot of stuff together (just tell us what happened in Budapest okay!).

As soon as they said they were going for the Soul Stone I was like “well Nat’s dead then”. I just couldn’t see her letting Clint sacrifice himself when he has a family who she cares very deeply about as well. This was her redemption for all of the “red in her ledger” in her eyes and she did it for the love of her new family. I’m just annoyed that it was 2 female characters that had to die for Soul Stone tbh


----------



## AngiTN

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If anything, it could be Tony's daughter if we time jump a bit into the future. I imagine her as another Shuri.


Morgan was another thought that I had but she was so young in the movie. Seems unlikely they'd jump THAT far ahead in time. None of the others would be young enough to be active if they jump to her being at least in HS age (like Peter's age)


----------



## saskdw

AngiTN said:


> DH questioned how the getting of the soul stone worked, with the "giving of the one you love the most" thing
> He didn't see how that rule was applied and I thought it made worked. My theory was that their sacrifice, either one of them's, gave up something which they loved by their no longer being around.
> Hawkeye gave up himself, which in turn gave up his family, which is what he loved the most.
> Black Widow was basically the same thing, but she gave up The Avenger family.
> I mean, I know they had a real connection as a pair but I never took it as more than that, extremely close friends but not what either one "loved the most"
> 
> Oh, and was Colson at Tony's funeral? Some of the faces flashed by awfully fast and I may have missed it



He loved her like a sister. They were best friends and had been through a lot together. Unfortunately none of the movies really got into that, but it's known from the comics. 

The part I didn't get was how Hawkeye who is a normal mortal could hold the stone without being consumed by it? They kind of dropped the ball there. he should have had a special container for it or it should have been explained that when you obtain the soul stone through this manor it enables you to wield it.


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

I thought I saw Maria Hill at the funeral to the right of the porch, maybe behind the kid from IM3?


----------



## AngiTN

leiaorgana said:


> Nat and Clint clearly have a philia, platonic love for each other (although Clintasha shippers will disagree) and both are very important to each other and that’s why it worked. Clint was the one to bring Natasha into shield in the first place and they’ve obviously been through a lot of stuff together *(just tell us what happened in Budapest okay*!).
> 
> As soon as they said they were going for the Soul Stone I was like “well Nat’s dead then”. I just couldn’t see her letting Clint sacrifice himself when he has a family who she cares very deeply about as well. *This was her redemption for all of the “red in her ledger” in her eyes and she did it for the love of her new family.* I’m just annoyed that it was 2 female characters that had to die for Soul Stone tbh


I keep waiting on Black Widow's story. I guess we have gotten all we are getting though

And yeah, your take is exactly what I see it as. Even though I didn't express it as well.
But that their giving up themselves was their sacrifice of what was loved the most, in a 2nd hand way, so to speak. Not that they loved themselves the most but they gave up being with those they loved the most. Oh, it's too complex to explain well.....


----------



## AngiTN

TangledHairDon'tCare said:


> I thought I saw Maria Hill at the funeral to the right of the porch, maybe behind the kid from IM3?


There were 2 agents standing there and I didn't catch their images long enough to place who exactly they were. It's possible she was one of them. It was really fast. 

I also told DH that it looked to me, and I could be wrong, that they didn't film that scene as a whole, that it was regenerated via a computer, placing them in there from an individual take.


----------



## leiaorgana

AngiTN said:


> I keep waiting on Black Widow's story. I guess we have gotten all we are getting though



Her prequel is supposed to be coming out next year, I think. Last I heard Rachel Weisz had been cast in it, which is amazing because she’s a phenomenal actor.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> What did everyone think of the sort of female empowerment moment?





AngiTN said:


> Oh, oh, oh!!!!!!
> My favorite moment of the entire movie, the all-female battle line up
> Anyone else get chills from the female power moment, even short-lived as it was. I want a shirt with that image on it
> Though DH hated they included Pepper





BrianL said:


> I didn't really love that moment. I like the idea, but they cut away from it so fast. I know there was a lot going on, but it was more of a pose and move on thing. I wish there had been more.



I'm really only a casual Marvel fan.  I've seen nearly all the movies but not really steeped in the cannon or anything.  I'll even confess I didn't see IW - even though I know what happened in it.

That said, I went last night and took my two 15 year old daughters and I loved this moment.  It wasn't that many years ago you would have NEVER seen something like that on screen in this type of movie.  It was amazing and I was super happy to see it unfold with my two girls on either side of me.  I do wish they'd lingered with it a bit more, but it was still a great moment and gave me chills.


----------



## MrJT

Dis_Fan said:


> I didnt hear it (left after the mid credits) but I guess it was the sound of hammering, taken from Iron Man 1 from the cave.


That was a theory that my son found online last night. It makes sense, as it brought his story a close.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought it felt forced and I cringed a bit but I'm probably in the minority. I liked the one from infinity war better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that it was forced. I had no problem with female superheroes/heroines/??? but when they all united for that moment, I found it to be silly. It was almost like they were saying "DC, you may have Wonder Woman, but look at all of our super women!"
Click to expand...


----------



## saskdw

TangledHairDon'tCare said:


> I thought I saw Maria Hill at the funeral to the right of the porch, maybe behind the kid from IM3?



Yes, she was there.


----------



## kristenabelle

AngiTN said:


> I keep waiting on Black Widow's story. I guess we have gotten all we are getting though
> 
> And yeah, your take is exactly what I see it as. Even though I didn't express it as well.
> But that their giving up themselves was their sacrifice of what was loved the most, in a 2nd hand way, so to speak. Not that they loved themselves the most but they gave up being with those they loved the most. Oh, it's too complex to explain well.....



From what I understand, we're still getting a Black Widow movie (not officially announced but in later stages of casting/writing), just a prequel. I'm hoping we find out at D23 this year


----------



## ktlm

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If anything, it could be Tony's daughter if we time jump a bit into the future. I imagine her as another Shuri.





MrJT said:


> That was a theory that my son found online last night. It makes sense, as it brought his story a close.



Reports are that Disney has confirmed that the sound at the end is Tony Stark building his first makeshift Iron Man suit in the original movie. 

I could see them  setting it up for Morgan Stark (Tony's daughter- not comic book Morgan Stark that is a completely different male character) in future years.  She was already putting on the mask.  She is bound to be brilliant too.  

Interesting they brought Harley back too- since Ty Simpkins is developing as an actor and did Jurassic World- they could do something with him too.


----------



## Killer Fish

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought it felt forced and I cringed a bit but I'm probably in the minority. I liked the one from infinity war better.



Completely agree thought during infinity war it was natural and this was a little too heavy handed....Little unrealistic with everything going on that they would all pop up in that one place....still was cool though.


----------



## BrianL

saskdw said:


> He loved her like a sister. They were best friends and had been through a lot together. Unfortunately none of the movies really got into that, but it's known from the comics.
> 
> The part I didn't get was how Hawkeye who is a normal mortal could hold the stone without being consumed by it? They kind of dropped the ball there. he should have had a special container for it or it should have been explained that when you obtain the soul stone through this manor it enables you to wield it.



I think it's because, and I may be grafting some comics knowledge on it, but the Soul Stone works in a spiritual manner and doesn't manifest a raw power that would harm the user's physical body. I might say that one needs to have a strong soul to wield it successfully, whereas the Power Stone and some others exude the pure, raw force that would tear apart most physical bodies.

One thing that got me a little was when they needed their time machine to put the stones back. I mean, the Infinity Gauntlet *is* a time machine (technically the Time Stone alone could do it). Of course one has to know how to will that to happen and withstand the energy expended, but still.

Another side note, just for those curious. In the comics, they once tried to will the Infinity Gems out of existence and it failed as the gems can never truly be destroyed. They are manifestations of the fundamental forces of the universe. They can be broken or willed away, but they will eventually turn up again, though when, where, and in what form is completely variable.


----------



## saskdw

BrianL said:


> One thing that got me a little was when they needed their time machine to put the stones back. I mean, the Infinity Gauntlet *is* a time machine (technically the Time Stone alone could do it). Of course one has to know how to will that to happen and withstand the energy expended, but still.
> 
> .



It was because of what the Ancient One said. If they didn't put them back in that manor it would create alternate timelines and reality's. Using the stones to put them back would screw things up.


----------



## BrianL

saskdw said:


> It was because of what the Ancient One said. If they didn't put them back in that manor it would create alternate timelines and reality's. Using the stones to put them back would screw things up.



Well, not technically, if the wielder did it right. The idea of having all six stones is that it offers unlimited, true, omnipotence, at least in the comics. Still, nothing in the movies leads me to believe that Dr. Strange with the Time Stone couldn't have put them back that way. Actually, maybe putting the Time Stone back itself would be difficult because you couldn't get back without it, but the others could easily be returned using only the Time Stone as the time-travel device.


----------



## saskdw

BrianL said:


> Well, not technically, if the wielder did it right. The idea of having all six stones is that it offers unlimited, true, omnipotence, at least in the comics. Still, nothing in the movies leads me to believe that Dr. Strange with the Time Stone couldn't have put them back that way. Actually, maybe putting the Time Stone back itself would be difficult because you couldn't get back without it, but the others could easily be returned using only the Time Stone as the time-travel device.



Maybe. It wasn't fully explained. They probably didn't feel like it needed to be.

The way they did it made it easy to end Captain America's story the way they did.


----------



## PixieT78

AngiTN said:


> As long as he keeps the hair and looses the gut, I'm a happy gal
> I have NEVER liked short hair Thor all that much



Ill take the long hair if he deals with the beard


----------



## leiaorgana

PixieT78 said:


> Ill take the long hair if he deals with the beard



I’m kinda digging the beard plait! Haha

With Thor’s ending in Endgame I really hope that means they’re setting him up to be in GOTG vol. 3 now. Maybe not the whole film but for some of it at least because I don’t want him to completely overshadow the OG team. 

The Guardians films are my favourite MCU films and his interactions with them IW were some of my fave scenes in that movie. I love his relationship with rabbit and the tree and his rivalry with Quill. If they don’t have Guardians on the poster crossed out and spray painted over with Asgardians what’s the point?


----------



## BrianL

saskdw said:


> Maybe. It wasn't fully explained. They probably didn't feel like it needed to be.
> 
> The way they did it made it easy to end Captain America's story the way they did.



Well, that's what I love about comics - the possibilities are endless! They did the story where Cap went to another dimension, and came back elderly because time moved faster there - this was when Falcon was Captain America. Then, a little Cosmic Cube action (in comics that's what is kinda like the Tesseract but it is not an Infinity Stone) and he was back to his prime age (and evil - but then they fixed that too). It's always open for anything to happen!


----------



## BrianL

leiaorgana said:


> I’m kinda digging the beard plait! Haha
> 
> With Thor’s ending in Endgame I really hope that means they’re setting him up to be in GOTG vol. 3 now. Maybe not the whole film but for some of it at least because I don’t want him to completely overshadow the OG team.
> 
> The Guardians films are my favourite MCU films and his interactions with them IW were some of my fave scenes in that movie. I love his relationship with rabbit and the tree and his rivalry with Quill. If they don’t have Guardians on the poster crossed out and spray painted over with Asgardians what’s the point?



There is a recent comic series called "Asgardinas of the Galaxy" so there is precedent.


----------



## compshu

ChrisFL said:


> ...I thought they jumped into the time machine idea a bit too quickly...



To be fair, they waited 5 years before it was even brought up as a legitimate option.


----------



## PixieT78

leiaorgana said:


> I’m kinda digging the beard plait! Haha
> 
> With Thor’s ending in Endgame I really hope that means they’re setting him up to be in GOTG vol. 3 now. Maybe not the whole film but for some of it at least because I don’t want him to completely overshadow the OG team.
> 
> The Guardians films are my favourite MCU films and his interactions with them IW were some of my fave scenes in that movie. I love his relationship with rabbit and the tree and his rivalry with Quill. If they don’t have Guardians on the poster crossed out and spray painted over with Asgardians what’s the point?



Haha yeah I’m not that big of a beard person to like it lol.

It definitely seems like they are leading towards having Thor in GOTG3 and I’m all over it.  Chris Hemsworth really hit his stride as Thor in Ragnarock IMO so I’d love to see more of that. Plus his chemistry with Rocket and Quill is fantastic.


----------



## BrianL

PixieT78 said:


> Haha yeah I’m not that big of a beard person to like it lol.
> 
> It definitely seems like they are leading towards having Thor in GOTG3 and I’m all over it.  Chris Hemsworth really hit his stride as Thor in Ragnarock IMO so I’d love to see more of that. Plus his chemistry with Rocket and Quill is fantastic.



Quill will love seeing that Thor let himself go like that!


----------



## AngiTN

compshu said:


> To be fair, they waited 5 years before it was even brought up as a legitimate option.


Granted they had to wait 5 years since that's how long it took for AntMan/Scott to reappear and give them the idea to and way of how to time travel. 
But that also explains why it was suddenly brought up. Scott was quickly trying to figure out a way to fix it, since to him, it was an instant later. So he naturally wouldn't have jumped right in with his idea, and since they others had been trying for years they were ready to pounce on his idea.
So all that works well to me


----------



## tinkerhon

ktlm said:


> Reports are that Disney has confirmed that the sound at the end is Tony Stark building his first makeshift Iron Man suit in the original movie.
> 
> I could see them  setting it up for Morgan Stark (Tony's daughter- not comic book Morgan Stark that is a completely different male character) in future years.  She was already putting on the mask.  She is bound to be brilliant too.
> 
> Interesting they brought Harley back too- since Ty Simpkins is developing as an actor and did Jurassic World- they could do something with him too.



we thought the exact same regarding Morgan (female)


----------



## AngiTN

DH wondered something else.
How was it that only Thanos and his ilk vanished when Tony snapped his fingers?
I told him that as I understood it, the glove sort of (for a really short version of an explanation) does the wearer's bidding.
Thanos wanted to wipe half the world, so he did
Hulk wanted to return the missing, so he did
Tony wanted to wipe Thanos and all, so he did


PixieT78 said:


> Ill take the long hair if he deals with the beard


Oh yeah, that too. I'm a clean shaven fan myself. No facial hair thank you



kristenabelle said:


> From what I understand, we're still getting a Black Widow movie (not officially announced but in later stages of casting/writing), just a prequel. I'm hoping we find out at D23 this year


Prequel is what I would call an origin story so yeah, that's what I meant. I'd like to see that, an origin story for everyone
I question how popular it would be now though. Who am I kidding, they'll all be popular, even if not great movies


----------



## BrianL

AngiTN said:


> Granted they had to wait 5 years since that's how long it took for AntMan/Scott to reappear and give them the idea to and way of how to time travel.
> But that also explains why it was suddenly brought up. Scott was quickly trying to figure out a way to fix it, since to him, it was an instant later. So he naturally wouldn't have jumped right in with his idea, and since they others had been trying for years they were ready to pounce on his idea.
> So all that works well to me



Yeah, and that's the thing about time travel. Once you have it, the "when" stops mattering. They made it seem like they needed to be very careful about the timeline and all, but they actually completely messed with history by taking objects like Mjolnir from the past and of course some of the people who permanently jumped forward. I mean, best not to think about it, but there are a lot of open doors there - maybe good fodder for future movies!


----------



## ChrisFL

I do expect some drop-off of the new MCU movies after this, however I am excited for Guardians 3 in a few years.


----------



## leiaorgana

How’s everyone feeling about Sam!Cap? I know that both Sam and Bucky have taken up the Cap mantle at different times in comics but I’ll admit that I was little surprised at first that Steve gave the shield to Sam at the end of this one.

For some reason I’ve always assumed that the shield would go to Bucky because of Sebastian’s longer contract and all of the foreshadowing in the Cap Trilogy but thinking about it logically in universe Sam is the better choice. He’s stuck by Cap when he didn’t need to and he’s got a good heart. Plus Bucky’s got enough to deal with and hasn’t he taken up the White Wolf mantle in Wakanda now? It seemed like Bucky and Steve might have already discussed it before Steve went back in time.

I’m looking forward to Sam and Bucky’s Disney+ show though and whether they’re going to expand upon it in that.


----------



## saskdw

AngiTN said:


> Granted they had to wait 5 years since that's how long it took for AntMan/Scott to reappear and give them the idea to and way of how to time travel.
> But that also explains why it was suddenly brought up. Scott was quickly trying to figure out a way to fix it, since to him, it was an instant later. So he naturally wouldn't have jumped right in with his idea, and since they others had been trying for years they were ready to pounce on his idea.
> So all that works well to me



I also felt like Tony had been working on the time travel thing in secret in his spare time. He didn't just figure it out in a couple days. His conversation with Scott gave him some piece he was missing. Half of him didn't want to change anything so he probably subconsciously slowed his own progress. When the gang came to his place he couldn't handle the guilt anymore.


----------



## saskdw

AngiTN said:


> DH wondered something else.
> How was it that only Thanos and his ilk vanished when Tony snapped his fingers?
> I told him that as I understood it, the glove sort of (for a really short version of an explanation) does the wearer's bidding.
> Thanos wanted to wipe half the world, so he did
> Hulk wanted to return the missing, so he did
> Tony wanted to wipe Thanos and all, so he did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct the wielder wills the stones to do what they want.
Click to expand...


----------



## AngiTN

BrianL said:


> Yeah, and that's the thing about time travel. Once you have it, the "when" stops mattering. They made it seem like they needed to be very careful about the timeline and all, but they actually completely messed with history by taking objects like Mjolnir from the past and of course some of the people who permanently jumped forward. I mean, best not to think about it, but there are a lot of open doors there - maybe good fodder for future movies!


That is part of the beauty of working with comic book material for our source material. The skies the limit when it comes to what is possible. You aren't limited to realism. Or at least, have a very valid reason for making things fit whatever your agenda is at the moment. You don't have to go far to suspend belief. Not when you are comparing to real world stuff that most other stories are stuck with.

The ramifications of time travel are not hard to accept when you are already accepting big green men or walking and talking trees and rocks.


----------



## BrianL

leiaorgana said:


> How’s everyone feeling about Sam!Cap? I know that both Sam and Bucky have taken up the Cap mantle at different times in comics but I’ll admit that I was little surprised at first that Steve gave the shield to Sam at the end of this one.
> 
> For some reason I’ve always assumed that the shield would go to Bucky because of Sebastian’s longer contract and all of the foreshadowing in the Cap Trilogy but thinking about it logically in universe Sam is the better choice. He’s stuck by Cap when he didn’t need to and he’s got a good heart. Plus Bucky’s got enough to deal with and hasn’t he taken up the White Wolf mantle in Wakanda now? It seemed like Bucky and Steve might have already discussed it before Steve went back in time.
> 
> I’m looking forward to Sam and Bucky’s Disney+ show though and whether they’re going to expand upon it in that.



I think Sam is the better choice as well, in comics and in the films. Bucky was dead in comics for a long time, and had only returned as a villain in relatively recent comics. Falcon has been Cap's on-again/off-again sidekick since the 1970s and a valued member of the Avengers. Quite frankly, he's earned it more than Bucky. I think that what it comes down to for some fans is that the run of Cap comics where Steve died and Bucky took up the mantle was generally regarded as good, where the Falcon-Cap books were a bit weaker. They also felt less "permanent" as Steve was not dead, though one truth in comics is that the character will always come back and reclaim their mantle. Even in the movies a young Steve could come back through time - or old Steve could get another does of serum - or, you know, whatever macguffin  they want to use. Not that I think they will do that as the movies do have a sense of closure and moving on - they kind of have to as actors age and stuff - but still.


----------



## AngiTN

leiaorgana said:


> How’s everyone feeling about Sam!Cap? I* know that both Sam and Bucky have taken up the Cap mantle at different times in comics but I’ll admit that I was little surprised at first that Steve gave the shield to Sam at the end of this one.*
> 
> For some reason I’ve always assumed that the shield would go to Bucky because of Sebastian’s longer contract and all of the foreshadowing in the Cap Trilogy but thinking about it logically in universe Sam is the better choice. He’s stuck by Cap when he didn’t need to and he’s got a good heart. Plus Bucky’s got enough to deal with and hasn’t he taken up the White Wolf mantle in Wakanda now? It seemed like Bucky and Steve might have already discussed it before Steve went back in time.
> 
> I’m looking forward to Sam and Bucky’s Disney+ show though and whether they’re going to expand upon it in that.


Another of our topics of discussion last night.



BrianL said:


> I think Sam is the better choice as well, in comics and in the films. Bucky was dead in comics for a long time, and had only returned as a villain in relatively recent comics. *Falcon has been Cap's on-again/off-again sidekick since the 1970s and a valued member of the Avengers. Quite frankly, he's earned it more than Bucky.* I think that what it comes down to for some fans is that the run of Cap comics where Steve died and Bucky took up the mantle was generally regarded as good, where the Falcon-Cap books were a bit weaker. They also felt less "permanent" as Steve was not dead, though one truth in comics is that the character will always come back and reclaim their mantle. Even in the movies a young Steve could come back through time - or old Steve could get another does of serum - or, you know, whatever macguffin  they want to use. Not that I think they will do that as the movies do have a sense of closure and moving on - they kind of have to as actors age and stuff - but still.


You and DH had the same take though I personally thought Bucky was the more logical choice as part of his redemption.
I can see how it want to Falcon even if I would have prefered Bucky because of their longer, more historical connection.

Bucky did seem to know/accept/expect it to go to Falcon, based on the look he gave at the end. He nudged Falcon forward, sort of


----------



## BrianL

AngiTN said:


> That is part of the beauty of working with comic book material for our source material. The skies the limit when it comes to what is possible. You aren't limited to realism. Or at least, have a very valid reason for making things fit whatever your agenda is at the moment. You don't have to go far to suspend belief. Not when you are talking about real world stuff that most other stories are stuck with.
> 
> The ramifications of time travel are not hard to accept when you are already accepting big green men or talking trees and rocks.



And this is one thing that I love about the Marvel Studios movies compared to a lot of other superhero universes (<cough>DC<cough>), is that they really embrace their comic book roots, even some of the goofy stuff. They just flat-out *love* what they are and what they are all about. I never would have guessed that they would just go all-in on time travel for this movie like they did, and for a movie with some heavy repercussions it still had some humor too. Some other studios tend to only make their superheroes serious and dark and gritty and, worst of all, <GASP> _realistic_ (ew). It's like they *hate* comics and everything they always were. Marvel shoots for the stars and just goes for it!


----------



## BrianL

AngiTN said:


> Another of our topics of discussion last night.
> 
> 
> You and DH had the same take though I personally thought Bucky was the more logical choice as part of his redemption.
> I can see how it want to Falcon even if I would have prefered Bucky because of their longer, more historical connection.
> 
> Bucky did seem to know/accept/expect it to go to Falcon, based on the look he gave at the end. He nudged Falcon forward, sort of



And hey, get those Disney+ subscriptions ready, because Falcon & Bucky are getting a series! We can see how it all goes down. Will Sam actually become Captain America? I can't wait to find out as I think they have great chemistry (in Civil War they were awesome - "Can you move your seat up?" "No."


----------



## rteetz

More box office news

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/avengers-endgame-box-office-opening-weekend-1203198950/


----------



## AngiTN

BrianL said:


> And hey, get those Disney+ subscriptions ready, because Falcon & Bucky are getting a series! We can see how it all goes down. Will Sam actually become Captain America? I can't wait to find out as I think they have great chemistry (in Civil War they were awesome - "Can you move your seat up?" "No."


Oh, without a doubt. 
Another reason I wanted Bucky, I like him more than Falcon. I have a thing for the are they bad/are they good characters.
Loki is my FAV! like, best villain in the history of villains (so nice to see him for even a glimmer of time last night) and of course, who doesn't love them some Dead Pool and Punisher (would love to see this show return on Dis+ but I understand it's not likely). 

And here I married the textbook definition of a Boy Scout....


----------



## ChrisFL

I did think Falcon went a few movies without really doing much, so it is a bit surprising that he's the one to take up the mantle.


----------



## BrianL

AngiTN said:


> Oh, without a doubt.
> Another reason I wanted Bucky, I like him more than Falcon. I have a thing for the are they bad/are they good characters.
> Loki is my FAV! like, best villain in the history of villains (so nice to see him for even a glimmer of time last night) and of course, who doesn't love them some Dead Pool and Punisher (would love to see this show return on Dis+ but I understand it's not likely).
> 
> And here I married the textbook definition of a Boy Scout....



Yeah, another potential "time issue" is Loki disappearing with the Tesseract! Perhaps that will be addressed in the Loki series coming to the Disney+ service.

I am starting to sound like a commercial for Disney+ now. I swear I'm not a paid spokesperson.


----------



## AngiTN

For those interested, there's an interview coming up this weekend, on Weekend Today (or whatever the name is) with Renner. They filmed it before the release of the movie but after the cast got to see the entire movie so it's fun to see him try to talk around what he couldn't talk about. Especially fun to see him talk about watching it for the first time with the audience. And when/how his daughter figured out he was Hawkeye


----------



## BrianL

AngiTN said:


> For those interested, there's an interview coming up this weekend, on Weekend Today (or whatever the name is) with Renner. They filmed it before the release of the movie but after the cast got to see the entire movie so it's fun to see him try to talk around what he couldn't talk about. Especially fun to see him talk about watching it for the first time with the audience. And when/how his daughter figured out he was Hawkeye



But will he talk about the Hawkeye show coming to D+?


----------



## AngiTN

BrianL said:


> But will he talk about the Hawkeye show coming to D+?


Good question, it wasn't covered in the partial they ran this morning.
Guess it depends on how much they are allowed to say yet. 
I mean, we've all seen the list of things to come but not a lot else


----------



## galaxygirl76

BrianL said:


> Yeah, another potential "time issue" is Loki disappearing with the Tesseract! Perhaps that will be addressed in the Loki series coming to the Disney+ service.
> 
> I am starting to sound like a commercial for Disney+ now. I swear I'm not a paid spokesperson.


I'm so confused about the Loki part. Steve brought the stones back where they came from at the end so the Loki thing still changed the past, didn't it? If that got changed, the events in Thor 2 must have changed too.

My brain hurts.

Eta, I think Mjolnir went back to Asgard in its correct place in time, Steve had it when he left with the Stones.


----------



## whiporee

I wonder what Steve Rogers did all those years -- what kind of job he got, whether he and Peggy had kids, whatever. Not sure how the shield got put back together -- it looked like Thanos had trashed it pretty well. 

I was sad to see Tony go, but he started it all, so I can't complain about it. 

I expected Carol to play a bigger role in everything -- the last act was exciting, but it felt wayyyy too cluttered. I know we all wanted to see everyone back together, but it was just a big cluster of fighting. I liked the imagery of the collection of women coming together to get the gauntlet to Ant Man, but I'mnit sure what the point was other than giving the world a new GIF. 

it seems to be selling Spider-man as the new center of the MCU. That's fitting, I think, given the character's role in creating the Marvel Comics success over the years. I am hoping that the Fox acquisition might allow the Fantastic Four and X-Men to be thrown into this as well.  I don't care about a big fight or anything, but there people running there MCU movies have done a much better job with the characters than Sony and Fox, so I'd like to see them give those characters a run. 

Gonna be confusing with all these people missing out on five years. 

One last thing -- I left after the signature credits. Was there another teaser after that?


----------



## BrianL

whiporee said:


> One last thing -- I left after the signature credits. Was there another teaser after that?



No additional scenes after the credits, just the sound of a hammer striking metal, presumably the sound of the Iron Man armor being made. I left before this too as I had heard there was nothing.


----------



## always

rteetz said:


> What did everyone think of the sort of female empowerment moment?



 It's the only part of the movie that made me tear up.


----------



## ktlm

BrianL said:


> Yeah, and that's the thing about time travel. Once you have it, the "when" stops mattering. They made it seem like they needed to be very careful about the timeline and all, but they actually completely messed with history by taking objects like Mjolnir from the past and of course some of the people who permanently jumped forward. I mean, best not to think about it, but there are a lot of open doors there - maybe good fodder for future movies!



Well--- considering that the new Disney streaming channel has a Scarlett Witch/Vision series and reports are coming out that it takes place in the 1950s,  I think they are going to take full advantage of the fact that they opened the time travel door.      They also changed history and opened the door for the Loki series.   They can virtually do anything with anyone now.




whiporee said:


> I
> I was sad to see Tony go, but he started it all, so I can't complain about it.



I can-  while I understand that what happened creates "endgame" literally since his movie started everything,  I didn't need another typical "formula" self sacrifice ending that I have seen many times before. That is my biggest problem with the movie and probably the thing that leaves me cold. I think if the ending hadn't happened the way it did, I would be able to freely say I absolutely adored the movie.  I didn't need the whole 11 years of movies turning into being about  his journey to redemption.  I would have  much preferred that he lived to see another day and remained a thread holding the characters together- even if his snark just occasionally popped up here for a brief cameo in a movie while he gave people or helped people create new inventions like Q from James Bond.  I would have been fine with them giving some sort of "injury" that kept him out of the action (his messed up arm comes to mind) while still letting him enjoy being pseudo retired with Pepper and Morgan. .....Of course, he is my absolute favorite character, so I might be a little- okay a lot--  biased. I really think I am literally feeling some kind of loss here--- for a fictional character!   We had to buy DD ice cream and she sulked for hours after the movie.  We knew it was coming.  DD had the last 15 minutes of the movie pegged almost verbatim for months-- but it still hurts!!!  I think maybe I need to keep telling myself "he was never real"  "he was never real".


----------



## BrianL

ktlm said:


> Well--- considering that the new Disney streaming channel has a Scarlett Witch/Vision series and reports are coming out that it takes place in the 1950s,  I think they are going to take full advantage of the fact that they opened the time travel door.      They also changed history and opened the door for the Loki series.   They can virtually do anything with anyone now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can-  while I understand that what happened creates "endgame" literally since his movie started everything,  I didn't need another typical "formula" self sacrifice ending that I have seen many times before. That is my biggest problem with the movie and probably the thing that leaves me cold. I think if the ending hadn't happened the way it did, I would be able to freely say I absolutely adored the movie.  I didn't need the whole 11 years of movies turning into being about  his journey to redemption.  I would have  much preferred that he lived to see another day and remained a thread holding the characters together- even if his snark just occasionally popped up here for a brief cameo in a movie while he gave people or helped people create new inventions like Q from James Bond.  I would have been fine with them giving some sort of "injury" that kept him out of the action (his messed up arm comes to mind) while still letting him enjoy being pseudo retired with Pepper and Morgan. .....Of course, he is my absolute favorite character, so I might be a little- okay a lot--  biased. I really think I am literally feeling some kind of loss here--- for a fictional character!   We had to buy DD ice cream and she sulked for hours after the movie.  We knew it was coming.  DD had the last 15 minutes of the movie pegged almost verbatim for months-- but it still hurts!!!  I think maybe I need to keep telling myself "he was never real"  "he was never real".



Well, the thing about Tony is that the door is always open. In a world of Infinity Gauntlets and time travel, he may never be gone for good. Here are just a few things from the comics to think about:

Tony once ruined his nervous system, faked his death, and had an artificial nervous system implanted into his body.
Tony once turned evil and fought himself from the past - the young Tony eventually died only to be saved in another dimension and restored to the version a child remembered most.
Tony once rebuilt his body using Extremis tech (in the movies too!).
Tony once was brain dead and stored his memories in a computer AI. That was then able to be uploaded back into his physical body.
Tony once again faked his death and created a holographic AI to act in his stead.

One never knows what really happened, and if they never explore it, you can always fill in the blanks in your own mind!


----------



## cmwade77

BrianL said:


> Well, the thing about Tony is that the door is always open. In a world of Infinity Gauntlets and time travel, he may never be gone for good. Here are just a few things from the comics to think about:
> 
> Tony once ruined his nervous system, faked his death, and had an artificial nervous system implanted into his body.
> Tony once turned evil and fought himself from the past - the young Tony eventually died only to be saved in another dimension and restored to the version a child remembered most.
> Tony once rebuilt his body using Extremis tech (in the movies too!).
> Tony once was brain dead and stored his memories in a computer AI. That was then able to be uploaded back into his physical body.
> Tony once again faked his death and created a holographic AI to act in his stead.
> 
> One never knows what really happened, and if they never explore it, you can always fill in the blanks in your own mind!


Exactly and we also know that Spiderman Far From Home is the actual end of Phase 3 now, so my guess is it may not be as permanent of a death as it seems. I mean, Loki came back again, in a strange way, but still he is indeed back.

Now one thing that I am still unclear on is if the younger Gamora survived everything or not.


----------



## cmwade77

AngiTN said:


> Oh, without a doubt.
> Another reason I wanted Bucky, I like him more than Falcon. I have a thing for the are they bad/are they good characters.
> Loki is my FAV! like, best villain in the history of villains (so nice to see him for even a glimmer of time last night) and of course, who doesn't love them some Dead Pool and Punisher (would love to see this show return on Dis+ but I understand it's not likely).
> 
> And here I married the textbook definition of a Boy Scout....


Well and now Loki has managed to come back to life again, so you should be happy about that. Granted, a younger version of him, but still.


----------



## monorailrabbit

Just saw the movie today - my BFF drove 3 hours so we could see it together! Here are my thoughts quick (and not very organized)
1. Omg wow! What a finale. I’m not ok with it being “over”
2. I wanted more okoye. I know this was supposed to be about the original, but I was hoping she’d become more part of the team, like Rocket
3. Omg Loki! While I did super want him the be the one to slap Thor back to reality, I was super happy with his small part - so perfect
4. I loved loved loved all the cameos! Part of my was secretly hoping we would somehow get a Yondu nod, but I know how far fetched that was 
5. I was not prepared for Black Widow. Cried SO hard!
6. I was prepared for Tony - I still have a headache from crying so much
7. Didn’t care for Hulk - Valkyrie said it best - I like it better one way or the other
8. I really need Thor to stay with the Guardians. I go back and forth between GOTG2 and Ragnarok being my favorite so them together is the best of both worlds!
9. Nebula and Tony at the beginning was a friendship I didn’t know I needed 
10. I need this soundtrack!


----------



## Phicinfan

leiaorgana said:


> How’s everyone feeling about Sam!Cap? I know that both Sam and Bucky have taken up the Cap mantle at different times in comics but I’ll admit that I was little surprised at first that Steve gave the shield to Sam at the end of this one.
> 
> For some reason I’ve always assumed that the shield would go to Bucky because of Sebastian’s longer contract and all of the foreshadowing in the Cap Trilogy but thinking about it logically in universe Sam is the better choice. He’s stuck by Cap when he didn’t need to and he’s got a good heart. Plus Bucky’s got enough to deal with and hasn’t he taken up the White Wolf mantle in Wakanda now? It seemed like Bucky and Steve might have already discussed it before Steve went back in time.
> 
> I’m looking forward to Sam and Bucky’s Disney+ show though and whether they’re going to expand upon it in that.


I actually don't like this, and didn't with the comics either, the bucky move makes more sense as Cap was in the ice and bucky handled the shield.  My issue with this is in MCU, Bucky had same serum as Cap, so the tie in makes a ton of sense, Sam is mere mortal, so he will be a weaker version.  Not sure how this will run in MCU version.  Granted, it has happened in comics, but still don't like it.


----------



## hakepb

I just got back, and wow, wow!
It was everything I hoped, and everything I feared.


----------



## SaharanTea

The ten-year-old me that remembers reading Captain America, Avengers, and Thanos comics is very satisfied with this movie.

Cap picking up Mjolnir was perfection.


----------



## SaharanTea

A few thoughts from the discussion in this thread:

Agents of SHIELD recognizes everything in the MCU, but the MCU does not recognize what happens in the TV show.  Coulson is still dead in the MCU.

Natasha was Clint's last family on Earth.  He became Ronin (not the blue Cree guy) when he lost his family.  Maybe self-sacrifice works just as well for Red Skull's rules (well, the Stone's rules), but I guess they could go with whatever rules they want.  It's their script.

When returning all the stone's to their proper times, I really thought Cap was going to disappear on that platform and Natasha was going to pop out.  Cap sacrificed himself to bring Natasha back, but they went for a longer swan song.

The two movies together are quite the epic.


----------



## dizprincess77

Dis_Fan said:


> We can debate if you want. IM3 is one of the best Marvel movies. And at the time easily top 1/2 for me.
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes has IM3 above tons of movies. Above IM2, above Thor: Dark World, above Ant-Man, tied with First Avenger among others. It holds up to comparisons if you look at metascore and Sinemascore to although not exactly like RT.


Out of the Avengers Films I really couldn't get into the first Iron Man. I finally watched Iron Man 2 the other day. My favorites have been all Captain America Movies, Black Panther, Thor Ragn (sp?) & all Avengers films. If I didn't name them I didn't care for them.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Phicinfan said:


> I actually don't like this, and didn't with the comics either, the bucky move makes more sense as Cap was in the ice and bucky handled the shield.  My issue with this is in MCU, Bucky had same serum as Cap, so the tie in makes a ton of sense, Sam is mere mortal, so he will be a weaker version.  Not sure how this will run in MCU version.  Granted, it has happened in comics, but still don't like it.


Yeah, this was my biggest issue. Sam, while a great hero, is a mortal. I’m not a comic book guy so I don’t know how this was handled there, but captain America is always a super hero with super abilities. Bucky would make more sense in the current time.
Also, with Thor taking the hammer from the past, wouldn’t that create an alternate timeline in that dimension where that Thor doesn’t have a hammer and doesn’t yet know he doesn’t need it?

My absolute favorite moment in any MCU and possibly in any movie in the last 20 years was the Avengers Assemble scene. Just perfect.  And Thor’s line: “I knew it”


----------



## whiporee

I've never know comic Cap to have any more super powers than, say, Batman. The Super Soldier Serum didn't give him super strength, just gave him as much strength as a person could have. The movies have pumped that up a bit, but I think Sam's got enough natural strength to be Captain America. 

I was glad he didn't give it to Bucky. You never know just how deep the brainwashing might go, or what might trigger it. 

Oner more thing I liked was Pepper telling Tony it was all right to go, that everyone was safe. You don't see that a lot when a younger person dies in media.


----------



## BrianL

The problem with Bucky as Cap is that Captain America has to be a paragon of ideals, and Bucky has too much questionable history. I know it wasn't his fault, but he can't carry on the legacy untainted. I hated in the comics how he carried a sidearm too. Sam has always been a solidly moral character and, quite frankly, has more history with Cap (in the comics) - he had earned the role more and is a better representation of Captain America.


----------



## rteetz

whiporee said:


> Oner more thing I liked was Pepper telling Tony it was all right to go, that everyone was safe. You don't see that a lot when a younger person dies in media.


That was a moment that got me as an Iron Man fan.


----------



## hakepb

Hank Scorpio said:


> Yeah, this was my biggest issue. Sam, while a great hero, is a mortal. I’m not a comic book guy so I don’t know how this was handled there, but captain America is always a super hero with super abilities. Bucky would make more sense in the current time.
> Also, with Thor taking the hammer from the past, wouldn’t that create an alternate timeline in that dimension where that Thor doesn’t have a hammer and doesn’t yet know he doesn’t need it?
> 
> My absolute favorite moment in any MCU and possibly in any movie in the last 20 years was the Avengers Assemble scene. Just perfect.  And Thor’s line: “I knew it”


Cap took the hammer back with the stones, so I don’t think past Thor missed it.


----------



## leiaorgana

Hank Scorpio said:


> Yeah, this was my biggest issue. Sam, while a great hero, is a mortal.



Tony, Scott, Hope and Rhodey are all mortal. They just have enhanced suits that give them their “powers”. Shuri’s mortal and all she has are blasters that she designed herself. Clint and Okoye are mortal and they don’t even have cool suits but they still manage to hold their own and more......


----------



## SaharanTea

whiporee said:


> I've never know comic Cap to have any more super powers than, say, Batman. The Super Soldier Serum didn't give him super strength, just gave him as much strength as a person could have. The movies have pumped that up a bit, but I think Sam's got enough natural strength to be Captain America.
> 
> I was glad he didn't give it to Bucky. You never know just how deep the brainwashing might go, or what might trigger it.
> 
> Oner more thing I liked was Pepper telling Tony it was all right to go, that everyone was safe. You don't see that a lot when a younger person dies in media.



His strength, abilities, and stamina are still in excess of normal humans, but he is definitely mortal.  Think of it like whatever the human record for something is, he can bump that up by a few notches.  

I'd definitely put him above Batman physically, but it's not a monstrous difference.  He's Superman in ideals, not abilities.


----------



## Nole95

Loved the movie, but there is one thing that popped into my head this morning.

We know that five years have past, so when everyone comes back it is 2023.  As far as I know they did not reset history to 2018, which is when IW took place.

At the end of Endgame, we see Peter Parker return to high school, which is fine.  He has been gone five years, and would need to start back at school.  In that scene, his best friend appears to be really happy to see him.  Acts like it has been a long time since he has seen Peter.  Crying and hugging.  Anyone left behind would be well out of high school by this point.  Looking the the trailer for Far from Home, it appears everyone in that movie is the same age they were in the first Spiderman.  Playing the statistics, at least half those people should have aged five years by now.

Not an overly big deal, and maybe it can be explained.  Just something I thought about this morning.


----------



## AngiTN

Nole95 said:


> At the end of Endgame, we see Peter Parker return to high school, which is fine.  He has been gone five years, and would need to start back at school.  In that scene, his best friend appears to be really happy to see him.  Acts like it has been a long time since he has seen Peter.  Crying and hugging.  Anyone left behind would be well out of high school by this point.  Looking the the trailer for Far from Home, it appears everyone in that movie is the same age they were in the first Spiderman.  Playing the statistics, at least half those people should have aged five years by now.
> 
> Not an overly big deal, and maybe it can be explained.  Just something I thought about this morning.


We also discussed this. How Peter would return to school, at the same age he left but all the rest of those he knew would have gone on, been in college. Then I realized did we know his friend stayed behind? Maybe he is one of the returned too?

As to the next Spiderman, I've never looked at the timeline used on it. Is it set at the end of Endgame? It's not always so that the individual character  movies are within the same timeline as Avenger movies. So the sequence can be whatever they want, so long as it happens after Homecoming. For all we know, could the event of the new movie be set between Homecoming and IW?


----------



## saskdw

whiporee said:


> I've never know comic Cap to have any more super powers than, say, Batman. The Super Soldier Serum didn't give him super strength, just gave him as much strength as a person could have. The movies have pumped that up a bit, but I think Sam's got enough natural strength to be Captain America.



Capt not having super powers is debatable.

From the Marvel database:

*STRENGTH LEVEL*: Captain America represents the pinnacle of human physical perfection. While not superhuman, he is as strong as a human being can be. He can lift (press) a maximum of 800 pounds with supreme effort.

*KNOWN SUPERHUMAN POWERS*: Captain America has agility, strength, speed, endurance, and reaction time superior to any Olympic athlete who ever competed. The Super-Soldier formula that he has metabolized has enhanced all of his bodily functions to the peak of human efficiency. Notably, his body eliminates the excessive build-up of fatigue-producing poisons in his muscles, granting him phenomenal endurance.

Captain America has mastered the martial art of American-style boxing and judo, and has combined these disciplines with his own unique hand-to-hand style of combat. He engages in a daily regimen of rigorous exercise (including aerobics, weight lifting, gymnastics, and simulated combat) to keep himself in peek condition. Captain America is one of the finest human combatants Earth has ever known

An 800 lbs overhead press means he can bench press and squat over 1000 lbs. It's like taking the strongest power lifter on earth and putting his strength into someone like Bruce Lee. According to my interpretation of this write up Capt's speed and agility are well beyond a Bruce Lee or world class athlete. He never tires, heals quickly, etc.

Generally he is considered to have entry level super powers in the comics. There is no way he could beat someone like Spider-man in hand to hand combat without some super human enhancements.


----------



## leiaorgana

AngiTN said:


> We also discussed this. How Peter would return to school, at the same age he left but all the rest of those he knew would have gone on, been in college. Then I realized did we know his friend stayed behind? Maybe he is one of the returned too?
> 
> As to the next Spiderman, I've never looked at the timeline used on it. Is it set at the end of Endgame? It's not always so that the individual character  movies are within the same timeline as Avenger movies. So the sequence can be whatever they want, so long as it happens after Homecoming. For all we know, could the event of the new movie be set between Homecoming and IW?



I think I read somewhere that Far From Home picks up minutes after Endgame or not long after at least.

As for Peter not ageing, he says to Tony when they reunite that he blacked out and when he woke up Tony wasn’t there anymore so I personally took that to mean that it’s only been seconds/minutes for those that had been dusted but 5 years for everyone else. I could be wrong but that’s how I took it.

I just assumed that they were going to say that Ned, MJ, Flash and Betty etc all got dusted too and explain it away that way as to why they’re all the same age and still in the same class.

ETA: But if Far From Home does take place after Endgame then it doesn’t make sense for Peter to be surprised at meeting Nick Fury in the trailer because Nick was at Tony’s funeral so I don’t know haha


----------



## rteetz

156 million on Friday alone.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...box-office-rockets-record-156m-friday-1205348


----------



## Nole95

They have definitely said the Far from Home takes place after Endgame.  That I have read and it serves as the end of Phase 3.

Based on the reaction of his friend, it just seemed like his friend had survived the snap and had not seen peter


----------



## leiaorgana

Nole95 said:


> Based on the reaction of his friend, it just seemed like his friend had survived the snap and had not seen peter



I thought that at first too but why would a 20/21 year old Ned STILL be in high school? That makes 0 sense. Guess we’ll have to wait until Far From Home comes out and see how they explain it.


----------



## AngiTN

Nole95 said:


> They have definitely said the Far from Home takes place after Endgame.  That I have read and it serves as the end of Phase 3.
> 
> *Based on the reaction of his friend, it just seemed like his friend had survived the snap and had not seen peter*


That can't be
If he survived the snap he'd no longer look the same or be in high school. Well if he failed grades he could be but I don't think he would have

Only those who were snapped are unchanged


----------



## ChrisFL

BrianL said:


> The problem with Bucky as Cap is that Captain America has to be a paragon of ideals, and Bucky has too much questionable history. I know it wasn't his fault, but he can't carry on the legacy untainted. I hated in the comics how he carried a sidearm too. Sam has always been a solidly moral character and, quite frankly, has more history with Cap (in the comics) - he had earned the role more and is a better representation of Captain America.



Agreed and I feel like it was Cap who was always pulling him out of that brainwashing, so without him being in the picture, it would be more difficult to get him back to the "good" Bucky


----------



## AngiTN

leiaorgana said:


> I think I read somewhere that Far From Home picks up minutes after Endgame or not long after at least.
> 
> As for Peter not ageing, he says to Tony when they reunite that he blacked out and when he woke up Tony wasn’t there anymore so I personally took that to mean that it’s only been seconds/minutes for those that had been dusted but 5 years for everyone else. I could be wrong but that’s how I took it.
> 
> I just assumed that they were going to say that Ned, MJ, Flash and Betty etc all got dusted too and explain it away that way as to why they’re all the same age and still in the same class.
> 
> ETA: But if Far From Home does take place after Endgame then it doesn’t make sense for Peter to be surprised at meeting Nick Fury in the trailer because Nick was at Tony’s funeral so I don’t know haha


He could be surprised to see Nick because he's not worked directly with Nick this far. It was Tony or Happy


----------



## leiaorgana

AngiTN said:


> He could be surprised to see Nick because he's not worked directly with Nick this far. It was Tony or Happy



True. I hadn’t thought of that. I guess Nick could have quickly slipped in and out of Tony’s funeral just to pay his respects and not hung around. I would have liked to have seen a quick reunion between him and Carol though but I guess that would have taken away from the moment.


----------



## Coach Holden

*Captain America* has always been my #1 guy. 
I fully expected him to die in *Endgame... *pretty much was really trying to appreciate every scene he was in. 
So when he got Thor’s hammer and started to go off, I had the biggest grin in the theater.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So now I've had more time to think about it.

They basically ended almost all the original Avengers' stories. 

Ironman: dead
Cap: back in time living his best life.
Hulk: his whole right side seems pretty shriveled. I can maybe see him being an adviser and maybe popping up from time to time in future movies, but not as the star. 
Black Widow: dead
Hawkeye: can't see him leaving his family again after this. And he is training his daughter, so she could pick up the mantle.
Thor: last man standing.

That will cut a lot out of future movies' budgets right there.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Thor: last man standing.
> 
> That will cut a lot out of future movies' budgets right there.


Thor teamed up with the Guardians too. 

Do we know the budget for this one? I know Infinity War was upwards of $300 million.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> What did everyone think of the sort of female empowerment moment?



I didn’t really like that they did it in back to back movies. I thought it went over way better in IW. But maybe this one would have been the better of the two if they hadn’t just done it


----------



## Coach Holden

rteetz said:


> Thor teamed up with the Guardians too.
> 
> Do we know the budget for this one? I know Infinity War was upwards of $300 million.


$375-400 million was the last I heard.


----------



## pangyal

Wow, what a movie, and I have no tears left to cry, I think.

Dumb question that I’m hoping that somebody can please explain...why did Future Nebula continue to exist when she killed Past Nebula? This was the only bit that confused me.


----------



## Phicinfan

pangyal said:


> Wow, what a movie, and I have no tears left to cry, I think.
> 
> Dumb question that I’m hoping that somebody can please explain...why did Future Nebula continue to exit when she killed Past Nebula? This was the only bit that confused me.


Really really good question.  You could ask the same for Thanos, he came forward in time, but then was dusted, so how did he go back and do the first snap.

It has some holes, and as time travel is handled differently than other movies, no one can really question it.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Thor teamed up with the Guardians too.
> 
> Do we know the budget for this one? I know Infinity War was upwards of $300 million.



$400 million.


----------



## saskdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So now I've had more time to think about it.
> 
> They basically ended almost all the original Avengers' stories.
> 
> Ironman: dead
> Cap: back in time living his best life.
> Hulk: his whole right side seems pretty shriveled. I can maybe see him being an adviser and maybe popping up from time to time in future movies, but not as the star.
> Black Widow: dead
> Hawkeye: can't see him leaving his family again after this. And he is training his daughter, so she could pick up the mantle.
> Thor: last man standing.
> 
> That will cut a lot out of future movies' budgets right there.



Yep.

The idea was to give closure to the original Avengers. That's why major characters like Captain Marvel and Dr Strange didn't get much screen time.

I would think the next Avengers movie (assuming there is another movie with Avengers in the title) would focus heavily on Captain Marvel, Spider-Man, and Black Panther. Not sure if they will throw Dr Strange into that mix or not.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

pangyal said:


> Wow, what a movie, and I have no tears left to cry, I think.
> 
> Dumb question that I’m hoping that somebody can please explain...why did Future Nebula continue to exit when she killed Past Nebula? This was the only bit that confused me.



I thought it wasn't so much the past and future but different realities, at the time they went back to change it. I believe the Ancient One told something along that line to the Hulk when he was trying to get her stone.


----------



## ChrisFL

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought it wasn't so much the past and future but different realities, at the time they went back to change it. I believe the Ancient One told something along that line to the Hulk when he was trying to get her stone.



Right, it's basically like the multi-verse as far as I understand it, so instead of the issue in most time travel movies if you go back and kill your father, etc. instead you're just creating a different reality unrelated to that one, though I feel like Back to the Future 2 also mentioned this.

Time travel theories can be quite mind-bending.


----------



## AngiTN

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So now I've had more time to think about it.
> 
> They basically ended almost all the original Avengers' stories.
> 
> Ironman: dead
> Cap: back in time living his best life.
> Hulk: his whole right side seems pretty shriveled. I can maybe see him being an adviser and maybe popping up from time to time in future movies, but not as the star.
> Black Widow: dead
> Hawkeye: can't see him leaving his family again after this. And he is training his daughter, so she could pick up the mantle.
> Thor: last man standing.
> 
> That will cut a lot out of future movies' budgets right there.


Isn't that the point of endgame? To wrap up the stories of the original gang?


----------



## AngiTN

pangyal said:


> Wow, what a movie, and I have no tears left to cry, I think.
> 
> Dumb question that I’m hoping that somebody can please explain...why did Future Nebula continue to exit when she killed Past Nebula? This was the only bit that confused me.





Phicinfan said:


> Really really good question.  You could ask the same for Thanos, he came forward in time, but then was dusted, so how did he go back and do the first snap.
> 
> It has some holes, and as time travel is handled differently than other movies, no one can really question it.


They covered this in the movie. Remember the whole "they got it wrong in back to the Future" part?

In this version of time travel you do not change the past. Your time travel is a new timeline from that point on. The past is always the past


----------



## maxiesmom

Coach Holden said:


> *Captain America* has always been my #1 guy.
> I fully expected him to die in *Endgame... *pretty much was really trying to appreciate every scene he was in.
> So when he got Thor’s hammer and started to go off, I had the biggest grin in the theater.



I loved that too!!!!!


----------



## dawnnikol

wareagle57 said:


> I didn’t really like that they did it in back to back movies. I thought it went over way better in IW. But maybe this one would have been the better of the two if they hadn’t just done it



My daughters and I highly enjoyed it.  Lord knows we've been watching the dudes have _their_ scenes in all the movies. Don't get me wrong, we love the MCU, but it's about freaking time.


----------



## jade1

Another massive thumbs up here. 

Such great movie making.


----------



## Moliphino

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Was it not Sousa?



It was not Sousa. I made sure to pay attention the last 2 times I watched.


----------



## KaptKaveman

Just went to see it with the Wife, Kids and brother.  It was a great movie but not phenomenal.  Infinity Wars and Civil WAR are in the phenomenal realm and this falls one level below that.  I do think that the last hour of the movie is probably on that level but it is weighed down a bit by the first 2 hours(minus the first 20 minutes or so).

Someone mentioned that they felt that the "female empowerment" moment felt forced and it really was for me(if you think about it Captain Marvel coulda just flown straight up 1 million feet and came down next to the van, and what are the chances with that much chaos that such a thing would happen on the battlefield).  TBH the whole keep the gauntlet away from Thanos bit at the end seemed a bit forced to showcase some of the next gen hero/movies that are on the horizon.  The humor seemed really forced at times, for example:  Hulk taking pictures(actually the whole BannerHulk seemed weird), Thor playing Fornite(though I admit i laughed at this, it reminded me of the Liam Neeson Clash of Clans commercial), Thor's character in general. 

Though the positives far outweigh the negatives for me:

-We all talked before the movie about which character the movie would start out with and we were all wrong.  When the first frame was a bow and arrow being drawn, I got goosebumps because it only took a split second to know what was about to happen.  Kudos to the person putting the trailer together for not spoiling anything, but also for putting enough in the trailers to know instantly and get goosebumps
-The moment where Cap gets the hammer and goes toe to toe with Thanos was worth the price of admission, as was the "Avengers....Assemble" part. 
-Same with the Tony Stark and "I am Iron Man"
-Rocket yelling BOOM at just the right moment and scaring Tony was a bit of comedy that was golden, as was the hammer bit between Thor and Cap
-The soul stone part was absolutely devastating and very well done

All and all the two movies together are epic.  Will probably watch it again on IMAX Though I do have a few questions:

How does Cap return the Soul Stone?  I know Chris Evan's is done as Cap but returning the stones would make a pretty dang good movie.
Is Falcon gonna get some super soldier serum?  How is he gonna throw that shield more than 20 feet?
Does Disney/Marvel see a drop off after this?  After all, they just saved half the intelligent life in the Universe(a case could be made for all intelligent life in the Universe), the hi-jinks of Spiderman seem a little anti-climatic after that.


----------



## pangyal

AngiTN said:


> They covered this in the movie. Remember the whole "they got it wrong in back to the Future" part?
> 
> In this version of time travel you do not change the past. Your time travel is a new timeline from that point on. The past is always the past



Fair enough, but didn’t Banner tell the Ancient One that once all of the stones are returned to their proper places, all of the multiple timelines that have cleaved off from the main/single timeline will vanish? So, Cap should not have been able to create an alternate timeline, and 2023 Nebula should not have existed, the way I understand it.

I don’t want to pick apart this movie because I absolutely loved every second of it. I’m just genuinely not understanding this part .


----------



## momof2n2

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My thoughts are very jumbled today and I'm also trying to work, so I apologize for the 20 posts.
> 
> I think I was more sad about black widow than Ironman.
> 
> Not sure if it's because I was 99% sure Ironman was going.
> 
> I feel like she had more to do.
> 
> I'm also very uneasy about Gamora. Guardians is my favorite marvel movie. I don't want the different timeline one to replace ours. I notice she wasn't at the funeral or on the ship at the end



Once *I* lost Black Widow I was done for. I expected to lose Ironman (these are my favorite two), but I did NOT expect to lose her. I already lost Gamora (the other favorite) in IW.

Time will tell, but at this moment I am wholly over Marvel.


----------



## momof2n2

monorailrabbit said:


> Just saw the movie today - my BFF drove 3 hours so we could see it together! Here are my thoughts quick (and not very organized)
> 1. Omg wow! What a finale. I’m not ok with it being “over”
> 2. I wanted more okoye. I know this was supposed to be about the original, but I was hoping she’d become more part of the team, like Rocket
> 3. Omg Loki! While I did super want him the be the one to slap Thor back to reality, I was super happy with his small part - so perfect
> 4. I loved loved loved all the cameos! Part of my was secretly hoping we would somehow get a Yondu nod, but I know how far fetched that was
> 5. I was not prepared for Black Widow. Cried SO hard!
> 6. I was prepared for Tony - I still have a headache from crying so much
> 7. Didn’t care for Hulk - Valkyrie said it best - I like it better one way or the other
> 8. I really need Thor to stay with the Guardians. I go back and forth between GOTG2 and Ragnarok being my favorite so them together is the best of both worlds!
> 9. Nebula and Tony at the beginning was a friendship I didn’t know I needed
> 10. I need this soundtrack!



I could have written all but 2, 8 & 10, though don’t disagree. 

I can’t atop crying about Nat and Tony. 




SaharanTea said:


> When returning all the stone's to their proper times, I really thought Cap was going to disappear on that platform and Natasha was going to pop out. Cap sacrificed himself to bring Natasha back, but they went for a longer swan song.


Oh! I wanted this, too!!!!


----------



## Jennasis

Loved it! Perfect movie. Perfect ending. I honestly thought more characters would die. Lot 9f girl power happening at the end lol...good stuff.

Did anybody else think that elderly Cap looked a lot lile Joe Biden?? It was weird!


----------



## AngiTN

pangyal said:


> Fair enough, but didn’t Banner tell the Ancient One that once all of the stones are returned to their proper places, all of the multiple timelines that have cleaved off from the main/single timeline will vanish? So, Cap should not have been able to create an alternate timeline, and 2023 Nebula should not have existed, the way I understand it.
> 
> I don’t want to pick apart this movie because I absolutely loved every second of it. I’m just genuinely not understanding this part .


Well, first of all, it's time travel. It doesn't exist (as far as we know) so there are no rules. They can do whatever they want

And second, we don't know how Cap got to his preferred timeline. He could have returned the stones and then had someone transport him, via time travel, to the period he wanted when he was done. That wouldn't create a new timeline, based on the theory that they presented, that cleaved off the original. It would have been a brand new baseline. 

Why wouldn't 2023 Nebula exist? She's the one that came off the original timeline


----------



## Boski

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> 2. She has a little Superman thing going on. Which is a big problem. At this point, she seems all powerful. No known weaknesses, I mean, she showed up and destroyed a huge battleship in 2 seconds. I hope when Thanos hit her with one of the individual stones during the end of the fight  did something negative to her. Because all powerful superheroes are boring.



She is really OP right now and I have similar concerns.  I also feel a little salty because shes taken the mantle of the "most powerful" character in the MCU away from Wanda.  I love Elizabeth Olsen's (and the writers) take on Scarlet Witch who has these incredible abilities and at the same time is flawed.  Wanda is still learning how to control her powers, emotions, and is still making/learning form her mistakes.  I guess Carol has had years of training with the Kree before she discovered her true powers and has had years since then to refine them but I would have really liked to see that on film.  It works better when we have several films to see the characters get fleshed out.  It would be like introducing Thor with just having Ragnarok as the starting point.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

ChrisFL said:


> Right, it's basically like the multi-verse as far as I understand it, so instead of the issue in most time travel movies if you go back and kill your father, etc. instead you're just creating a different reality unrelated to that one, though I feel like Back to the Future 2 also mentioned this.
> 
> Time travel theories can be quite mind-bending.





AngiTN said:


> They covered this in the movie. Remember the whole "they got it wrong in back to the Future" part?
> 
> In this version of time travel you do not change the past. Your time travel is a new timeline from that point on. The past is always the past





pangyal said:


> Fair enough, but didn’t Banner tell the Ancient One that once all of the stones are returned to their proper places, all of the multiple timelines that have cleaved off from the main/single timeline will vanish? So, Cap should not have been able to create an alternate timeline, and 2023 Nebula should not have existed, the way I understand it.
> 
> I don’t want to pick apart this movie because I absolutely loved every second of it. I’m just genuinely not understanding this part .


Yes, under the rules they set for time travel cap should not have just been on that bench because he created and alternate reality where he and Peggy were together. He could have shown back up on the pad as an old man but it doesn’t make sense for him to just be there on the bench.


----------



## Boski

AngiTN said:


> Well, first of all, it's time travel. It doesn't exist (as far as we know) so there are no rules. They can do whatever they want
> 
> And second, we don't know how Cap got to his preferred timeline. He could have returned the stones and then had someone transport him, via time travel, to the period he wanted when he was done. That wouldn't create a new timeline, based on the theory that they presented, that cleaved off the original. It would have been a brand new baseline.
> 
> Why wouldn't 2023 Nebula exist? She's the one that came off the original timeline



So when 2014 Thanos leaves 2014 is there another Thanos who stays in 2014 and continues on (and ultimately succeeds) with his plan of getting all of the infinity stones and snapping away?  Thats the only way this works right?  Unless I am totally missing something here.


----------



## rteetz

Boski said:


> So when 2014 Thanos leaves 2014 is there another Thanos who stays in 2014 and continues on (and ultimately succeeds) with his plan of getting all of the infinity stones and snapping away?  Thats the only way this works right?  Unless I am totally missing something here.


Basically yes. The 2014 Thanos who goes to the future is running a parallel life/timeline.


----------



## ejgonz2

AngiTN said:


> Oh, oh, oh!!!!!!
> My favorite moment of the entire movie, the all-female battle line up
> Anyone else get chills from the female power moment, even short-lived as it was. I want a shirt with that image on it
> Though DH hated they included Pepper



I sincerely appreciate your view. My wife hasn’t seen it yet so I haven’t been


rteetz said:


> Basically yes. The 2014 Thanos who goes to the future is running a parallel life/timeline.



So Endgame basically creates a multiverse? I’m fine with that but Old man Cap doesn’t make sense in that timeline then.


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> So Endgame basically creates a multiverse? I’m fine with that but Old man Cap doesn’t make sense in that timeline then.


Kind of yes. It was discussed earlier in this thread but Cap works sort of the same way. He runs a parallel timeline with his old self and his Cap self. They intersect at the end of Endgame.


----------



## hopemax

rteetz said:


> Basically yes. The 2014 Thanos who goes to the future is running a parallel life/timeline.



Here's my question...the parallel 2014 Thanos is created when War Machine/Nebula go for the Power Stone and things go wrong.  Steve, theoretically returns the Power Stone to the moment it was taken, and according to The Ancient One's visual display in her talk with Bruce, this alternate time line is supposed to disappear.  So who is fighting the Avengers in 2023?


----------



## rteetz

hopemax said:


> Here's my question...the parallel 2014 Thanos is created when War Machine/Nebula go for the Power Stone and things go wrong.  Steve, theoretically returns the Power Stone to the moment it was taken, and according to The Ancient One's visual display in her talk with Bruce, this alternate time line is supposed to disappear.  So who is fighting the Avengers in 2023?


I honestly don’t know all the specifics. There are several videos out there now that help explain these things. I’ve watched a few to help myself understand.


----------



## Boski

rteetz said:


> I honestly don’t know all the specifics. There are several videos out there now that help explain these things. I’ve watched a few to help myself understand.


This is why I wasn't thrilled when I heard they were time travelling.  Things just get way to complicated and theres no easy way to really explain a lot of these events other than its just a movies so just sit back and suspend disbelief.  I mean if 2014 Thanos time jumps, and dies in 2023 but still leaves behind another alternate Thanos to go along with what had been depicted by all the other films I would think everyone who makes the time jump would have someone (a alternate copy of themselves?) stay behind when they were time jumping.  I'm probably overthinking it....and now that the Fox/Disney deal is done I'll wait for Deadpool to come back and clean up the timeline


----------



## hopemax

I think what might have worked better is after Bruce suggested the return of the stones to them moment they were taken could remove the alternate timeline, the Ancient One would explain how that doesn't work, and simply creates another alternate timeline.  Then out of of frustration Bruce could ask why Dr. Strange gave Thanos the Time Stone.  Then the Ancient Once could decide to give Bruce the Time Stone, not because of any timeline damage or repair but because she has ultimate faith in Steven Strange, no matter what timeline.


----------



## rteetz

Endgame absolutely destroying box office records. 

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/28/ave...ecords-with-1point2-billion-global-debut.html


----------



## Moliphino

hopemax said:


> Here's my question...the parallel 2014 Thanos is created when War Machine/Nebula go for the Power Stone and things go wrong.  Steve, theoretically returns the Power Stone to the moment it was taken, and according to The Ancient One's visual display in her talk with Bruce, this alternate time line is supposed to disappear.  So who is fighting the Avengers in 2023?



You also can't change the past, though, so the battle couldn't be erased. Time travel is a hot mess  basically.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> Endgame absolutely destroying box office records.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/28/ave...ecords-with-1point2-billion-global-debut.html



I did my part, saw it three times so far.

I enjoyed it more on rewatch, too. So much less anxiety when you know what's going to happen so you can just enjoy it.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> I did my part, saw it three times so far.


I’m planning on going again today.


----------



## pangyal

Yesterday was the day the hubster and I went to see it to “preview” it for the kid (he basically had a full breakdown after Infinity War, so he demanded we see it first to let him know who doesn’t make it so that he can emotionally stabilize himself, lol) and today I took the kiddo to see it. I’ve never seen a movie two days in a row, but if it’s going to be any movie...let it be this one! I wasn’t bored for a second. It really shines on rewatch as well.


----------



## hdrolfe

I finally saw it! I had tickets yesterday and when it was time to leave my child decided he didn't want to go. After much yelling, cajoling, bribing and more yelling, we didn't see it. At bedtime he was all "I want to see it now" So instead of the great seats I had yesterday we snagged second row seats for today. At least I got to see it! I think next time I'll just plan for him to visit his grandparents and go by myself. Any way  It was pretty awesome. I hate time travel stuff, always gets so messy. I'm trying not to think about it too much. I get the Steve back in time bit and then aging forward, but it messes up Agent Carter and I have to wonder how he just figured he'd sit on the sidelines of any other big problems that popped up over time. But I was also glad he got that happy ending. The part where all the heroes assemble though, that was awesome. 

I look forward to whatever the next round of movies bring, and hope for more Captain Marvel (because she was awesome) and that Thor looses the belly... 

Now I wait for Agents of SHIELD to return on May 10th and wonder if they will tie in or not.


----------



## Jennasis

I suspended disbelief about time travel and science and paradox's and alternate timelines and just enjoyed the movie for the fun it was.


----------



## rteetz

Just as good the second time


----------



## Killer Fish

Yeah you need to just agree with all the time travel rules they make and not question them/think too much about it.

I have seen it twice and loved it both times...will catch it one more time in a couple weeks in a calm theater.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

If you have to agree with their time travel rules, you have to be ok with Cap sitting on the sidelines while Hydra infiltrates SHIELD and Bucky is designed to be an assassin.  It’s a “nice” ending but doesn’t make much sense from this cap.


----------



## starry_solo

I didn't think Marvel went the multi-verse way


----------



## saskdw

Killer Fish said:


> Yeah you need to just agree with all the time travel rules they make and not question them/think too much about it.
> 
> I have seen it twice and loved it both times...will catch it one more time in a couple weeks in a calm theater.



Agreed. They are movie makers, not scientists. I go to movies to enjoy them not pick apart every little thing.


----------



## Jennasis

Hank Scorpio said:


> If you have to agree with their time travel rules, you have to be ok with Cap sitting on the sidelines while Hydra infiltrates SHIELD and Bucky is designed to be an assassin.  It’s a “nice” ending but doesn’t make much sense from this cap.



Well, since he knows how everything is going to turn out there isn't a need for him to get involved...right?


----------



## AngiTN

Boski said:


> This is why I wasn't thrilled when I heard they were time travelling.  Things just get way to complicated and *theres no easy way to really explain a lot of these events other than its just a movies so just sit back and suspend disbelief.*  I mean if 2014 Thanos time jumps, and dies in 2023 but still leaves behind another alternate Thanos to go along with what had been depicted by all the other films I would think everyone who makes the time jump would have someone (a alternate copy of themselves?) stay behind when they were time jumping.  I'm probably overthinking it....and now that the Fox/Disney deal is done I'll wait for Deadpool to come back and clean up the timeline





Jennasis said:


> I suspended disbelief about time travel and science and paradox's and alternate timelines and just enjoyed the movie for the fun it was.



Yep. It's not a reality show/docudrama. It's FICTION!, LOL

Besides, as I've mentioned before, you've got a talking raccoon, rock, tree, to name a few. 
Is it hard to suspend belief and just watch and let them do with time travel what they want to do?
It's not like any of us know what the rules of time travel are.

And lastly, remember, we do not know how Cap got to the bench. We don't know that he aged in real time and walked to the bench. He may have used time travel in some way to get transported there



starry_solo said:


> I didn't think Marvel went the multi-verse way


Dr. Strange is almost totally multi-verse stuff


----------



## Boski

starry_solo said:


> I didn't think Marvel went the multi-verse way



Going multi-verse is the only way I can get behind the Cap scene.  There is just no way the original timeline works with him going back in time during that timeline and living a "normal" life.


----------



## ELLH

I know I'm in the minority here but this movie wasn't firing on all cylinders for me.  Ultimately, I left the theater a bit underwhelmed.  I didn't "hate" it.  I definitely didn't "love" it, though.  My wife and 8yo daughter felt the same way.  Ironically most of the things that bothered me had nothing to do with overthinking the time travel arcs unlike many others who couldn't get past (no pun intended) those inherent issues.

Just a few of the reasons this movie just didn't do *it* _for me_:

Professor Hulk was weird.  Especially the diner scene introducing him.
And speaking of Hulk, I wanted to see him in the final fight.  I understand his role but I kept expecting him to come out and redeem himself against Thanos from his poor outing in Infinity War.
Beer gut, loathsome, bearded Thor dragging throughout nearly the _entire_ movie.  I didn't expect full transformation in a single scene via a lightning bolt but it just drug on for far too long.  I guess at least they were consistent?...
The ending fight; I'm not sure what I wanted there but what we got wasn't it.
The 'savior' implementation of Captain Marvel bothered me (which some of you already discussed).


And, not to be so pessimistic, I'll list some of my/family favorites:

Cap whispering "Hail Hydra"
Cap getting Mjolnir and Thor saying "I knew it"
Cap being Cap; the overly cheesy good guy shtick works for me
The moment of arrival of all the other heroes in the big battle
The time travel movie references (BTTF, Quantum Leap); my daughter laughed at the BTTF reference
Strange holding the #1 sign up to Iron Man was pretty powerful to me; and in that moment the implication wasn't there but once we saw IM sacrifice himself you realize that he and Strange both understood the implication of the "one shot" they had to defeat Thanos.  That one stuck with me.
As the father of an 8 year old girl the "girl power" moments are pretty cool.  People can get upset all they want but I'm fine with it.  Of course, I also really enjoyed the Ghostbusters reboot with my daughter and nearly the rest of the world hated it so...

There were certainly some good things about Endgame but my overall impression leaving the theater was more along the lines of "hmph" rather than "that was awesome".  If I had to rate it, speaking for myself, my wife and daughter, it was more along the lines of a 7/10 (I'd put the majority of Marvel films at 8 or 9/10).  Personally, I think the buildup, hype, expectation of these blockbuster type movies may be spoiling me.  So, I'll watch it again and hopefully the second time around will be better now that I'm not going in with the expectation and hype.

Just my $0.02 and I'm quite certain that my feelings aren't going to be replicated by others here.  So no need to get upset if I didn't love the movie like you did.


----------



## ELLH

Just a random note for you fellow parents out there:
The cursing was a bit gratuitous.  Obviously, we know a PG-13 movie will have these things.  It just seemed more frequent than the previous Marvel films.  I wouldn't keep my 8yo from seeing it again because of this but it's just something to consider for those who may be more intolerant or have younger ears with them.


----------



## rteetz

Article helping explain the time travel

http://time.com/5576656/avengers-endgame-time-travel/


----------



## kbelle8995

I saw the movie yesterday.  The busiest I have ever seen it at my local movie theater.  IT was paced so well the three hours just flew by.   I felt it was right where they left Cap.  But I loved Agent Carter the series so I guess that's just an alternate reality now.   I wanted to cry with joy at then end. 

Loved the women coming together to fight. 

They mentioned some of my favorite Time Travel movies and shows.  Loved Back to the Future and Quantum Leap shout outs.  Will buy when it comes out.


----------



## ELLH

kbelle8995 said:


> They mentioned some of my favorite Time Travel movies and shows.  Loved Back to the Future and Quantum Leap shout outs.  Will buy when it comes out.



Yes!  Had to amend my PP.


----------



## kbelle8995

Oh please cut Thor's hair back.  Preferred it short like in Ranarok.  Love the scene with his Mom.  When he and Rocket snuck past Loki I was cracking up.


----------



## AngiTN

kbelle8995 said:


> I saw the movie yesterday.  The busiest I have ever seen it at my local movie theater.  IT was paced so well the three hours just flew by.   I felt it was right where they left Cap.  But I loved Agent Carter the series so I guess that's just an alternate reality now.   I wanted to cry with joy at then end.
> 
> Loved the women coming together to fight.
> 
> They mentioned some of my favorite Time Travel movies and shows.  Loved Back to the Future and Quantum Leap shout outs.  *Will buy when it comes out*.


Saw preorders for it already, somewhere. Saturday. Can't remember now what retailer has it, but it was on their website or app. 
Though preordering movies today are nothing like when we stood in line at the Disney store to preorder a copy of the VHS of the newest movie, complete in clamshell case. I did that for my copies of Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast and Lion King.


----------



## Kennywood

One of the funniest moments for me was when Thor hands Mjolnir to Cap and says, "You take the little one."


----------



## BuzzyBelle

ELLH said:


> Just a random note for you fellow parents out there:
> The cursing was a bit gratuitous.  Obviously, we know a PG-13 movie will have these things.  It just seemed more frequent than the previous Marvel films.  I wouldn't keep my 8yo from seeing it again because of this but it's just something to consider for those who may be more intolerant or have younger ears with them.


I agree. I saw it yesterday at 7am and then my husband took our DD9 right after. As we were switching off with my youngest DD I mentioned this to him. I thought it was more prevalent than prior films. DD knows curse words are not appropriate language, but when you hear the “good guys” using them repeatedly it’s something to be conscious of.


----------



## ELLH

BuzzyBelle said:


> ... but when you hear the “good guys” using them repeatedly it’s something to be conscious of.



Exactly.


----------



## rteetz

BuzzyBelle said:


> I agree. I saw it yesterday at 7am and then my husband took our DD9 right after. As we were switching off with my youngest DD I mentioned this to him. I thought it was more prevalent than prior films. DD knows curse words are not appropriate language, but when you hear the “good guys” using them repeatedly it’s something to be conscious of.


I would say for one of them Iron Man did tell his daughter that she shouldn’t say that word and that it’s mommy's word. I sort of loved the America’s butt running gag.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Article helping explain the time travel
> 
> http://time.com/5576656/avengers-endgame-time-travel/


They explained it exactly as I understood it all. Though I forgot they used the word quantum realm. 
And they still can't explain Cap's reappearance but I still maintain we aren't shown how he arrived there so it can be that he did have some assistance with that part and we never see it. May even have been a scene that landed on the cutting room floor. I know there's been more than one movie that had deleted scenes on their DVD and I saw what I felt to be, key moments that would explain confusing plot points, left on the cutting room floor. Even Marvel isn't immune to poor editing choices. Some of it is simply a case that that scene didn't test well when test audiences viewed


----------



## ELLH

The one thing I love about this movie (and other time travel related movies) is how all the self-described physicists come out of the wood work to explain it to the rest of us laymen and make sure to tell us they know everything about the subject.


----------



## AngiTN

ELLH said:


> Just a random note for you fellow parents out there:
> The cursing was a bit gratuitous.  Obviously, we know a PG-13 movie will have these things.  It just seemed more frequent than the previous Marvel films.  I wouldn't keep my 8yo from seeing it again because of this but it's just something to consider for those who may be more intolerant or have younger ears with them.


Too funny you mentioned that. DH wanted more than anything to hear Cap utter "the big one" since his squeaky clean language has been something of a running joke. 
He said the perfect time would have been when they saw each other in New York and had to start to fight. The quip they used was great (I could do this all day - I know) he said he wanted Cap to say "oh for f's sake" just that 1 single time. 
I guess it's a sad testament to what we watch on TV in that none of us even noticed an increase or gave it a 2nd thought to the 11 yo being there. We don't watch much network TV so the language is always pretty colorful in what we watch


----------



## BrianL

Boski said:


> She is really OP right now and I have similar concerns.  I also feel a little salty because shes taken the mantle of the "most powerful" character in the MCU away from Wanda.  I love Elizabeth Olsen's (and the writers) take on Scarlet Witch who has these incredible abilities and at the same time is flawed.  Wanda is still learning how to control her powers, emotions, and is still making/learning form her mistakes.  I guess Carol has had years of training with the Kree before she discovered her true powers and has had years since then to refine them but I would have really liked to see that on film.  It works better when we have several films to see the characters get fleshed out.  It would be like introducing Thor with just having Ragnarok as the starting point.



Honestly, I disagree. Wanda is the one who gave Thanos the strongest beat-down of anybody. Captain Marvel gave him a bit of a fight until...POW. She got laid-out, which I am surprised they showed. I think in a fight between Wanda and Carol, we might see that the Scarlet Witch is still the strongest.

Yes, Carol is powerful, but she plays in that cosmic sandbox. If they incorporate a lot of the Fantastic Four mythology now that they have the rights back, she compares well to Silver Surfer and other characters of that ilk. She's probably pretty far below them on the scale actually.


----------



## AngiTN

ELLH said:


> The one thing I love about this movie (and other time travel related movies) is how all the self-described physicists come out of the wood work to explain it to the rest of us laymen and make sure to tell us they know everything about the subject.


I find it funny that so many have to have that one aspect explained but never question having Rocket flying a spaceship, just to name one unplausible item from the plot. I mean, they can accept anything is possible except when it comes to how they show time travel and that better fit in a box that already holds other time travel stuff.


----------



## BrianL

ELLH said:


> The one thing I love about this movie (and other time travel related movies) is how all the self-described physicists come out of the wood work to explain it to the rest of us laymen and make sure to tell us they know everything about the subject.



Yeah, I mean it doesn't really matter. The time travel stuff will never really make sense, but then again does any of it? It's a world of aliens, sorcerers, infinity stones, and talking raccoons. Why worry about it? We don't know what happened exactly. Cap could have done a lot of stuff in the past, jumping around, or whatever he was doing. There could be all kinds of messes and maybe they were cleaned up - or maybe they weren't. Loki got away too, slipping out of sync with the timeline. But, does it matter? Do the laws of physics and the way humans perceive them even apply to a god? Probably not - and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Kennywood

Assuming that Cap went back in time and wound up sharing a timeline with his frozen self, it couldn't have been easy for him.  He knew all of the bad things that would happen (HYDRA infiltrating SHIELD, Bucky/Winter Soldier assassinating people, etc).  He had to be tempted to change things but knew he couldn't change a single thing.  Because, if he did, it might change the Endgame and trillions of people might never be brought back.  The math might have been easy; trillions of lives versus changing his ongoing timeline for the better.  But it had to eat at his moral center to see thing happen and not do anything to stop it.  I would have loved to have seen the conversations between him and Peggy about that.


----------



## Moliphino

Can we get like a 6 hour directors' cut for this? I'd watch it. My sister and I almost went back for a fourth viewing on Sunday (but ultimately decided not to so we wouldn't miss GOT).


----------



## BuzzyBelle

rteetz said:


> I would say for one of them Iron Man did tell his daughter that she shouldn’t say that word and that it’s mommy's word. I sort of loved the America’s butt running gag.


The thing with Cap was hilarious. I didn’t have a problem with the language really, just something that stood out to me compared to previous films. More of a Guardians level of colorful words than an Avengers level if that makes sense. 

I think the emotional aspects of the movie are more of a concern with younger children because some of the scenes are intense. But that all depends on how attached they are to the characters. DH cried way more than our daughter did because he loves Iron Man and was really affected by all of the father/daughter relationships in the film. 

Just things to take into consideration when bringing a child to a PG-13 film when they are well below that age. 

Can’t wait to see it again tomorrow with our oldest DD. I loved it and thought it was a very short 3 hours.


----------



## hakepb

AngiTN said:


> They explained it exactly as I understood it all. Though I forgot they used the word quantum realm.
> And they still can't explain Cap's reappearance but I still maintain we aren't shown how he arrived there so it can be that he did have some assistance with that part and we never see it. May even have been a scene that landed on the cutting room floor. I know there's been more than one movie that had deleted scenes on their DVD and I saw what I felt to be, key moments that would explain confusing plot points, left on the cutting room floor. Even Marvel isn't immune to poor editing choices. Some of it is simply a case that that scene didn't test well when test audiences viewed


I’m not certain if it makes complete sense, but I kinda like the idea that Cap only went back in time, had a normal life, aged naturally, and walked to that bench at the appropriate time.


----------



## ChrisFL

After End-Game, I think for GOTG 3

They'll find Gamora, but since Thor is with them, she'll start falling for Thor instead of Quill and there will be a love triangle of sorts


----------



## AngiTN

ChrisFL said:


> After End-Game, I think for GOTG 3
> 
> They'll find Gamora, but since Thor is with them, she'll start falling for Thor instead of Quill and there will be a love triangle of sorts


Only if he loses the gut, LOL


----------



## ELLH

ELLH said:


> I know I'm in the minority here but this movie wasn't firing on all cylinders for me.



Well, I had a conversation with some coworkers this morning who mostly liked it but all agreed that both how Thor was handled and the Hulk not getting in the real action irked them.


----------



## rteetz

ELLH said:


> Well, I had a conversation with some coworkers this morning who mostly liked it but all agreed that both how Thor and the Hulk were handled in this movie irked them.


I will say in terms of Hulk there were points in the comics where Banner and Hulk “merged”. So it’s not completely out of left field or anything.


----------



## ELLH

rteetz said:


> I will say in terms of Hulk there were points in the comics where Banner and Hulk “merged”. So it’s not completely out of left field or anything.



The complaints were that he didn't get any real redemption (or action in general).  Editing my post to clarify.


----------



## rteetz

ELLH said:


> The complaints were that he didn't get any real redemption (or action in general).  Editing my post to clarify.


I would agree with that to an extent. Even in the merged points in the comics he’s still Hulk after all.


----------



## rteetz

Endgame on pace to beat Avatar as highest grossing film ever

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/29/ave...ethrone-avatar-with-3-billion-box-office.html


----------



## ELLH

rteetz said:


> Endgame on pace to beat Avatar as highest grossing film ever
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/29/ave...ethrone-avatar-with-3-billion-box-office.html




Thank goodness.  If I ever had to see a reference to Avatar being the highest grossing film again it would be way too soon.


----------



## rteetz

ELLH said:


> Thank goodness.  If I ever had to see a reference to Avatar being the highest grossing film again it would be way too soon.


Endgame surely isn’t a sure bet to beat it though. Certainly a heavy front loaded release with $1.2B in the first weekend. For sure it will hit $2B. However we are approaching release of other movies that will compete with it such as Pikachu and Aladdin. Weekend #2 will probably be the most telling if it can sustain it.


----------



## ELLH

rteetz said:


> Endgame surely isn’t a sure bet to beat it though. Certainly a heavy front loaded release with $1.2B in the first weekend. For sure it will hit $2B. However we are approaching release of other movies that will compete with it such as Pikachu and Aladdin. Weekend #2 will probably be the most telling if it can sustain it.



Understood.  But if they're factoring in non-ticket sales then it's got a solid chance. 

I just wish The Avengers would have gone back in time and made James Cameron stop making movies after Terminator 2.  Maybe even Titanic.  But that's it.


----------



## rteetz

ELLH said:


> Understood.  But if they're factoring in non-ticket sales then it's got a solid chance.
> 
> I just wish The Avengers would have gone back in time and made James Cameron stop making movies after Terminator 2.  Maybe even Titanic.  But that's it.


To each their own. I like Avatar for what it is, a visual masterpiece. No the story isn’t great but visually it’s pretty stunning.


----------



## Kennywood

The Endgame was won due to time travel.  The time travel idea was due to Scott Lang.  Scott Lang was able to provide the idea after being released from the Quantum Realm.  He was release from the Quantum Realm because a rat walked across the control panel in the van that was in storage.

Half of all creation owes its re-existence to....a rat!


----------



## ChrisFL

Kennywood said:


> The Endgame was won due to time travel.  The time travel idea was due to Scott Lang.  Scott Lang was able to provide the idea after being released from the Quantum Realm.  He was release from the Quantum Realm because a rat walked across the control panel in the van that was in storage.
> 
> Half of all creation owes its re-existence to....a rat!



what a great emoji for "the snap"!


----------



## ChrisFL

rteetz said:


> To each their own. I like Avatar for what it is, a visual masterpiece. No the story isn’t great but visually it’s pretty stunning.



Avatar got that total at the box office, IMO due to the "experience" that was very unique at the time and multiple viewings. It was also in theaters for I think 15 weeks I heard?


----------



## rteetz

ChrisFL said:


> Avatar got that total at the box office, IMO due to the "experience" that was very unique at the time and multiple viewings. It was also in theaters for I think 15 weeks I heard?


Exactly, the visual experience coupled with the big phase of 3D that everyone was going nuts for at the time was a perfect storm for Avatar to achieve what it did at the box office. It did some great numbers overseas.


----------



## jade1

ELLH said:


> I just wish The Avengers would have gone back in time and made James Cameron stop making movies after Terminator 2.  Maybe even Titanic.  But that's it.



I would hate to see Pandora at AK turned to ash though. One of our faves now.


----------



## leiaorgana

ChrisFL said:


> After End-Game, I think for GOTG 3
> 
> They'll find Gamora, but since Thor is with them, she'll start falling for Thor instead of Quill and there will be a love triangle of sorts



Man, I hope they don’t go down the love triangle route in GOTG 3. Love triangles are so tedious and cliche but I wouldn’t put it past them tbh

2014!Gamora doesn’t know Quill and hasn’t had the experiences with him that our Gamora had that made her fall for him and well Thor is right there... He’s probably more this Gamora’s type. I reckon her and Quill will still get their happy ending though. They might just have to take the long way around to get there.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Hank Scorpio said:


> Because it's a 3 hour movie and because there is no break, i need those of you who have seen it to confirm for me (without spoilers) that the best time to use the bathroom is either 1) when the san Fransisco title card is displayed, 2) when hulk is having lunch, 3) and when the new jersey title card is displayed.... and i've read don't even think about going during the last hour.... confirm without spoilers????



Hulk having lunch.  Perfect bathroom break time.


----------



## ChrisFL

leiaorgana said:


> Man, I hope they don’t go down the love triangle route in GOTG 3. Love triangles are so tedious and cliche but I wouldn’t put it past them tbh
> 
> 2014!Gamora doesn’t know Quill and hasn’t had the experiences with him that our Gamora had that made her fall for him and well Thor is right there... He’s probably more this Gamora’s type. I reckon her and Quill will still get their happy ending though. They might just have to take the long way around to get there.



I have faith that James Gunn would make interesting/funny. I love having Thor as part of the Guardians, or Asgardians, hope it continues that way.


----------



## ELLH

jade1 said:


> I would hate to see Pandora at AK turned to ash though. One of our faves now.



True. 

But who knows... if there weren't Avatar we may have gotten the Beastly Kingdom instead.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Endgame surely isn’t a sure bet to beat it though. Certainly a heavy front loaded release with $1.2B in the first weekend. For sure it will hit $2B. However we are approaching release of other movies that will compete with it such as Pikachu and Aladdin. Weekend #2 will probably be the most telling if it can sustain it.



I just did some checking and the local theaters are already about 60% sold out for next weekend. Endgame is going to put up a huge number the 2nd week as well. Pikachu and Alladin won't hurt Endgame.

$2.8B is a huge number to get to though so we'll see. Endgame will run the table until John Wick 3 comes out.


----------



## leiaorgana

ChrisFL said:


> I have faith that James Gunn would make interesting/funny. I love having Thor as part of the Guardians, or Asgardians, hope it continues that way.



Same. I’ve wanted Thor to join the Guardians since IW. I didn’t say I didn’t want him there. I’m just saying  I’m not keen on the idea of a love triangle and I don’t want his role of being there just to cause trouble between Star Lord and Gamora. It’s all speculation at this point. 2014!Gamora might not be interested in either of them.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Pikachu and Alladin won't hurt Endgame.


I have heard Pikachu could do well internationally so that's where it could hurt it.


----------



## ELLH

Well, you've got a few weeks until Aladdin comes out so I don't see that as being a real detriment to Endgame.


----------



## ChrisFL

ELLH said:


> True.
> 
> But who knows... if there weren't Avatar we may have gotten the Beastly Kingdom instead.



It's interesting. In one way, I'd say I doubt it, since Universal basically took over that idea for IOA....BUT then they replace nearly all of it now with Harry Potter.


leiaorgana said:


> Same. I’ve wanted Thor to join the Guardians since IW. I didn’t say I didn’t want him there. I’m just saying  I’m not keen on the idea of a love triangle and I don’t want his role of being there just to cause trouble between Star Lord and Gamora. It’s all speculation at this point. 2014!Gamora might not be interested in either of them.



I understood what you meant 



ALSO, I almost overlooked this the first time, but during the beginning of the movie, the lady from Wakanda (sorry, I can't recall her name right now) said they were detecting earthquakes under the ocean. People are taking that to hint at an upcoming Namor reveal (he's like Marvel's version of Aquaman apparently....I'm not a comic book expert)


----------



## Phicinfan

ChrisFL said:


> ALSO, I almost overlooked this the first time, but during the beginning of the movie, the lady from Wakanda (sorry, I can't recall her name right now) said they were detecting earthquakes under the ocean. People are taking that to hint at an upcoming Namor reveal (he's like Marvel's version of Aquaman apparently....I'm not a comic book expert)


I have to see it again, but later in that scene she basically tells Widow don't sweat it, as its in the ocean and Namor and such.... so I believe she called him out


----------



## BrianL

rteetz said:


> I have heard Pikachu could do well internationally so that's where it could hurt it.



Yes, the International box-office is what got Avatar where it was. Yes, Endgame is ahead right now, but will it have the legs? I'm not too sure it will.

For the record, I love Avatar and think it well deserved its place at the top - not that I necessarily care if anything ever surpasses. Endgame is as good a candidate as any, but if The Force Awakens couldn't do it, and Infinity War couldn't do it,well, I'm not sure it's going to make it there.


----------



## Boski

BrianL said:


> Honestly, I disagree. Wanda is the one who gave Thanos the strongest beat-down of anybody. Captain Marvel gave him a bit of a fight until...POW. She got laid-out, which I am surprised they showed. I think in a fight between Wanda and Carol, we might see that the Scarlet Witch is still the strongest.
> 
> Yes, Carol is powerful, but she plays in that cosmic sandbox. If they incorporate a lot of the Fantastic Four mythology now that they have the rights back, she compares well to Silver Surfer and other characters of that ilk. She's probably pretty far below them on the scale actually.


While I'd like to agree with you Feige said she (Capt Marvel) is the strongest.


----------



## PixieT78

saskdw said:


> I just did some checking and the local theaters are already about 60% sold out for next weekend. Endgame is going to put up a huge number the 2nd week as well. Pikachu and Alladin won't hurt Endgame.
> 
> $2.8B is a huge number to get to though so we'll see. Endgame will run the table until John Wick 3 comes out.



I think this weekend will be a big test as to what kind of legs Endgame has and whether it can match Avatar.  Repeated viewings - yup definitely has that for it (I'll probably see it for a third time when we get back from WDW and I won't rule out a 4th depending how long it is in theatres).  I think it does come down to international.  For me, Aladdin and Pikatchu aren't even close to Endgame but I can see how Pikatchu might put a damper on the international side.  Aladdin I've only just now seen enough from the trailers to be willing to watch it but I'm not sure it will be a theatre movie for me (though much of that has to do with the Robin Williams aspect).


----------



## mcd2745

My (probably unpopular) take after seeing the move....while it was very good, I thought IW was the superior movie. It seemed like certain scenes were "over-edited", if you will, probably because otherwise it would have been over 4 hours. This one, for sure, had the greater emotional punch. Overall though, maybe there was just too much to do in this move with regards to resolving the original group's story lines and setting up the new ones.


----------



## jade1

ELLH said:


> True.
> 
> But who knows... if there weren't Avatar we may have gotten the Beastly Kingdom instead.



And if we got B Kingdom instead, maybe we wouldn't have gotten Star Wars Land. 



*So GotG is going in at EPCOT, is there any other Avengers/Marvel IP WDW can use?*


----------



## ELLH

jade1 said:


> And if we got B Kingdom instead, maybe we wouldn't have gotten Star Wars Land.



I'll be the first to take your post seriously...

"But, SWGE is going in at HS.  That has nothing to do with Avatar vs Beastly Kingdom at AK!".


----------



## ChrisFL

jade1 said:


> And if we got B Kingdom instead, maybe we wouldn't have gotten Star Wars Land.
> 
> 
> 
> *So GotG is going in at EPCOT, is there any other Avengers/Marvel IP WDW can use?*



The only one I've heard is possibly Doctor Strange


----------



## jade1

ELLH said:


> I'll be the first to take your post seriously...
> 
> "But, SWGE is going in at HS.  That has nothing to do with Avatar vs Beastly Kingdom at AK!".



Was talking investment dollars. I would take Pandor and SWGE over B Kingdom. 

But that's assuming B Kingdom was bigger and more attractions than Pandora. If similar, I would stay with Pandora.


----------



## jade1

ChrisFL said:


> The only one I've heard is possibly Doctor Strange



Ah never thought of that, he has become more popular in our group over the years.

Trying to think of an attraction. Prob something with Fire Portals.


----------



## wareagle57

hakepb said:


> I’m not certain if it makes complete sense, but I kinda like the idea that Cap only went back in time, had a normal life, aged naturally, and walked to that bench at the appropriate time.



Yeah I really think it's as simple as that. He kept his head down and identity secret and he was her husband we never know who it was all along. He knew times and places the other Cap would show up and made sure he wasn't there. Age and appearance would have been different enough that people who knew Cap was gone, wouldn't think anything of it. (This explains why he didn't want to talk about his wife) He didn't change the timeline at all, he fulfilled it.


----------



## Moliphino

jade1 said:


> And if we got B Kingdom instead, maybe we wouldn't have gotten Star Wars Land.
> 
> 
> 
> *So GotG is going in at EPCOT, is there any other Avengers/Marvel IP WDW can use?*



The movie made over $1 billion in 5 days, can't they afford to buy the theme park rights back?


----------



## BrianL

Boski said:


> While I'd like to agree with you Feige said she (Capt Marvel) is the strongest.



Well, he can say that, but on screen, Wanda was definitely the one giving Thanos the most business!


----------



## ChrisFL

Moliphino said:


> The movie made over $1 billion in 5 days, can't they afford to buy the theme park rights back?



Previously, I didn't really want Universal to give up the rights as I didn't think Disney was going to invest big on their own attractions. I'm still not 100% convinced since the Marvel attractions Disney are creating are just overlays of existing attractions so far, except for Epcot's.

Then someone on twitter said they'd like to see some themed lands around things like Wakanda, Asgard, Xandar, etc. and my mind exploded. Yes, that would cost an enormous amount of time and money but OMG it would be so EPIC!!


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> The movie made over $1 billion in 5 days, can't they afford to buy the theme park rights back?


A little more complicated than that


----------



## Tinkl0ver66

Saw it this weekend with my girls.  I will admit we all ugly cried...several times


----------



## AngiTN

mcd2745 said:


> My (probably unpopular) take after seeing the move....while it was very good, I thought IW was the superior movie. *It seemed like certain scenes were "over-edited", if you will, *probably because otherwise it would have been over 4 hours. This one, for sure, had the greater emotional punch. Overall though, maybe there was just too much to do in this move with regards to resolving the original group's story lines and setting up the new ones.


If I had any complaints about it this is mine. At least I assume that's why parts seem, disjointed. Edits. If it's not, if it's how they intended, fine. I don't have that impression though. VERY curious to see deleted stuff off the DVD, if any.



ChrisFL said:


> The only one I've heard is possibly Doctor Strange


They have used him but there was some question due to his small reference at Universal on a sign somewhere. 



ChrisFL said:


> Previously, I didn't really want Universal to give up the rights as I didn't think Disney was going to invest big on their own attractions. I'm still not 100% convinced since the Marvel attractions Disney are creating are just overlays of existing attractions so far, except for Epcot's.
> 
> Then someone on twitter said they'd like to see some themed lands around things like Wakanda, Asgard, Xandar, etc. and my mind exploded. Yes, that would cost an enormous amount of time and money but OMG it would be so EPIC!!


All I know is if the overlays are as spectacular as the Guardians one done at ToT at DCA then so be it. I'll take that type of effort any time, any day. It's hard to see ToT in what is there now, they did so well.


----------



## ChrisFL

This is obscure, but 

"do you think Thanos is bald so Remy from Ratatouille can't control him?"


----------



## ChrisFL

AngiTN said:


> All I know is if the overlays are as spectacular as the Guardians one done at ToT at DCA then so be it. I'll take that type of effort any time, any day. It's hard to see ToT in what is there now, they did so well.



I love everything about it....except the look of the building exterior which I really don't like


----------



## ChrisFL

jade1 said:


> Ah never thought of that, he has become more popular in our group over the years.
> 
> Trying to think of an attraction. Prob something with Fire Portals.



There's been speculation, not backed up by any rumors that it could be the replacement for DHS's Tower of Terror, if Disney REALLY REALLY wants to get rid of that CBS contract.

If not for the sheer love I have for the existing Tower of Terror, I could see it working as another branch of the Sanctum maaaaybe?


----------



## Boski

wareagle57 said:


> Yeah I really think it's as simple as that. He kept his head down and identity secret and he was her husband we never know who it was all along. He knew times and places the other Cap would show up and made sure he wasn't there. Age and appearance would have been different enough that people who knew Cap was gone, wouldn't think anything of it. (This explains why he didn't want to talk about his wife) He didn't change the timeline at all, he fulfilled it.


It seems like a good number of people are thinking this as well.....to me this just contradicts too many events we've already seen. I'm just gonna extend the same pass I give Star Wars regarding plot holes to the MCU because at the end of the day these movies (like Star Wars) are just fantastic.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Just got out of the theater and all I really can say is wow


----------



## jade1

ChrisFL said:


> There's been speculation, not backed up by any rumors that it could be the replacement for DHS's Tower of Terror, if Disney REALLY REALLY wants to get rid of that CBS contract.
> 
> If not for the sheer love I have for the existing Tower of Terror, I could see it working as another branch of the Sanctum maaaaybe?



Ah hope not, love WDW ToT.

I'd even give up RNR before that.

Rework RNR so that the coaster goes through "fire loops" that open throughout the ride, that change the scenery each time.

But ideally just make a new one of course.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Both IW and EG were great films, there’s no doubt about it, but instead of looking at them in comparison, we should be looking at them as a whole experience. Going back and looking at IW there are moments that complement what is to come in EG and     EG also works to complement the past in IW. I think (as the original title was Part 1 and Part 2) when these are put together as a cohesive singular story, we have ourselves one of the best cinematic experiences ever seen. They are meant to be unified.


----------



## ChrisFL

Mr. Mickey said:


> Both IW and EG were great films, there’s no doubt about it, but instead of looking at them in comparison, we should be looking at them as a whole experience. Going back and looking at IW there are moments that complement what is to come in EG and     EG also works to complement the past in IW. I think (as the original title was Part 1 and Part 2) when these are put together as a cohesive singular story, we have ourselves one of the best cinematic experiences ever seen. They are meant to be unified.



Exactly, and early on they were going to be Infinity War Part 1 and 2 until the Russos/writers decided they wanted to give them different titles, which was the right thing to do, to keep the drama after the snap, as some people didn't realize it was planned as a 2 parter


----------



## ChrisFL

jade1 said:


> Ah hope not, love WDW ToT.
> 
> I'd even give up RNR before that.
> 
> Rework RNR so that the coaster goes through "fire loops" that open throughout the ride, that change the scenery each time.
> 
> But ideally just make a new one of course.



I do think it's time for RNR to get a new theme. Honestly they could have easily and cheaply made that a GOTG Awesome Mix ride and I'd have been happy.


----------



## jade1

ChrisFL said:


> I do think it's time for RNR to get a new theme. Honestly they could have easily and cheaply made that a GOTG Awesome Mix ride and I'd have been happy.



Yea true, guess I'm just thinking about making a D Strange attraction-and not using ToT.

And like I say, all new would be best.

I like coasters, but anything going through "fire portals" (not real fire obv) could be cool.


----------



## Kennywood

Hayley Atwell tweeted the following:

Rhodey mentioned of “hot tub time machine”.  Sebastian is in that movie.  Therefore Sebastian Stan exists in the Marvel universe.  Therefore there is a guy that looks just like the Winter Soldier but he’s an actor named Sebastian Stan.​


----------



## BrianL

Kennywood said:


> Hayley Atwell tweeted the following:
> 
> Rhodey mentioned of “hot tub time machine”.  Sebastian is in that movie.  Therefore Sebastian Stan exists in the Marvel universe.  Therefore there is a guy that looks just like the Winter Soldier but he’s an actor named Sebastian Stan.​



I read another one like this. It said, "How can Peter Parker be a huge Star Wars fan and not notice that Nick Fury is Mace Windu?"


----------



## ChrisFL

BrianL said:


> I read another one like this. It said, "How can Peter Parker be a huge Star Wars fan and not notice that Nick Fury is Mace Windu?"



He's probably an original trilogy purist and refused to watch the prequels


----------



## ChrisFL

$1.2 Billion worldwide on opening weekend.

The second highest grossing movie worldwide is Titanic at $2.187 billion.

I'm going to say it now.....Titanic is...going down


----------



## rteetz

ChrisFL said:


> $1.2 Billion worldwide on opening weekend.
> 
> The second highest grossing movie worldwide is Titanic at $2.187 billion.
> 
> I'm going to say it now.....Titanic is...going down


That’s very possible.


----------



## PollyannaMom

I saw it Saturday in "4-D" and loved it!!

I liked the "she's not alone" shot - a little contrived, but still very cool.

I was sad about both Tony _and_ Natasha, but probably him more because of leaving behind his little girl.  I kind of knew she had to be the trade for the stone.

I think they used the "loop" model of time travel:

(The loop should sort of overlap more, but it's easier to write in this way.)

DH and DS thought the shield should have gone to Buckey, but I think the writers had their reasons, and I'm fine seeing where they take the story.

They also didn't like the "Professor Hulk" character, but the idea is growing on me.



leiaorgana said:


> I’m kinda sad for Quill that’s he got to try and make her fall in love with him all over again.



Eh, I think he'll kind of enjoy the chase - sort of like getting a chance to one-up his own success the first time.



BrianL said:


> No additional scenes after the credits, just the sound of a hammer striking metal, presumably the sound of the Iron Man armor being made. I left before this too as I had heard there was nothing.



DH was very disappointed that we waited all that time for only a sound!
My first thought was Loki making something new to hold the tesseract.
I do like the idea of Morgan Stark making her own suit, though!


----------



## AngiTN

ChrisFL said:


> I do think it's time for RNR to get a new theme. Honestly they could have easily and cheaply made that a GOTG Awesome Mix ride and I'd have been happy.


During one of the Star Wars events at HS they turned on a Star Wars theme. It worked exceptionally well. Which is hard for me to admit since I love it like it is now and don't want to see it change. I doubt we'd ever see that change permanent though.


----------



## jade1

So is there a chance the first Avengers movie has them hiding in a scene nobody ever noticed? Any of the places they went even.


----------



## AngiTN

jade1 said:


> So is there a chance the first Avengers movie has them hiding in a scene nobody ever noticed? Any of the places they went even.


Seeing how they hadn't written this movie yet I seriously doubt it.
they have even pointed out that Peggy's husband was never visible in any of the photos


----------



## hakepb

rteetz said:


> Endgame absolutely destroying box office records.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/28/ave...ecords-with-1point2-billion-global-debut.html


I see boxofficemojo.com now showing the studio actual as $357,115,007 vs the $350,000,000 estimate from Sunday.


----------



## ChrisFL

so that's almost exactly $100 million OVER what Infinity War made last year....unreal


----------



## crazy4wdw

I finally able to read the posts on this thread!  I took the afternoon off from work to see the film.  A Monday afternoon and the theater was 25% full.  Wow!  what a trip!  I'm sure this has been discussed somewhere on this thread but I was puzzled about the different people who held the infinity stones.  I thought only the Enternals, like Thanos, could actually touch the stones.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> I finally able to read the posts on this thread!  I took the afternoon off from work to see the film.  A Monday afternoon and the theater was 25% full.  Wow!  what a trip!  I'm sure this has been discussed somewhere on this thread but I was puzzled about the different people who held the infinity stones.  I thought only the Enternals, like Thanos, could actually touch the stones.


That’s true and was in the film as you saw Tony used a robotic system to place the stones in the gauntlet. When they went to get the stones the stones were in sort of a protected device such as a scepter.


----------



## Killer Fish

Hawkeye 100% just holds the Soul Stone like it is no big deal.


----------



## rteetz

Killer Fish said:


> Hawkeye 100% just holds the Soul Stone like it is no big deal.


The soul stone is a bit different in he doesn’t just take it. You have to earn it with the soul for a soul.


----------



## DharmaLou

PollyannaMom said:


> I saw it Saturday in "4-D" and loved it!!
> 
> 
> 
> DH and DS thought the shield should have gone to Buckey, but I think the writers had their reasons, and I'm fine seeing where they take the story.
> 
> They also didn't like the "Professor Hulk" character, but the idea is growing on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH was very disappointed that we waited all that time for only a sound!



Bucky isn't completely trustworthy. Even though he's become the White Wolf and Shuri worked her magic, there's still some winter soldier left and Falcon is pure. It also follows the comics.

Professor Hulk character is also from the comics.

They definitely released non-spoiler-spoilers ahead of the movie stating there was no post-credit scene.


----------



## AngiTN

DharmaLou said:


> They definitely released non-spoiler-spoilers ahead of the movie stating there was no post-credit scene.


Yeah, the 11 yo is who told us that there was only a sound at the end. To stay only if you wanted but it wasn't missing anything to leave. I thought they did a pretty good job to spread that word, which I don't consider a spoiler either.


----------



## BrianL

Killer Fish said:


> Hawkeye 100% just holds the Soul Stone like it is no big deal.



I posted this somwhere, but my theory is that it depends on the stone. Like the Power Stone exudes this raw physical energy that will harm your body, but the Soul Stone is more of an ethereal power, and you would need a *strong soul* to hold it. I think Clint qualifies there. The other stones vary a bit I would think.


----------



## Killer Fish

That explanation works for me on the Soul Stone.....by the way anyone think it is absurd that for the longest time they were marketing it as don't spoil the endgame and literally Sunday morning drop a 15 second TV spot that shows Professor Hulk, Molijner back, Pepper as Rescue, and relatable  size Thor.....so weird they did not at least wait a week before dropping that TV spot.


----------



## kbelle8995

It been a couple days and my head is still reeling.  I may have to see it again in the theaters.


----------



## dizprincess77

One thing that baffles me is during the funeral scene for Tony we get a shot of everyone from each movie. There is a kid I don't recognize. He is the young man right before Maria and Fury. It's not Peter he was with his aunt. I recognize everyone else.


----------



## Kennywood

That is the "boy" from Iron Man 3.


----------



## Kennywood

At the end of the movie, Captain America returns all of the Infinity Stones to their rightful time and place....including the Soul Stone.

Wouldn't you have loved to have seen the encounter when Captain America meets the Red Skull once again?


----------



## jade1

Kennywood said:


> At the end of the movie, Captain America returns all of the Infinity Stones to their rightful time and place....including the Soul Stone.
> 
> Would you have loved to have seen the encounter when Captain America meets the Red Skull once again?



Captain America "Return of the Stones".


----------



## AngiTN

Killer Fish said:


> That explanation works for me on the Soul Stone.....by the way anyone think it is absurd that for the longest time they were marketing it as don't spoil the endgame and literally Sunday morning drop a 15 second TV spot that shows Professor Hulk, Molijner back, Pepper as Rescue, and relatable  size Thor.....so weird they did not at least wait a week before dropping that TV spot.


That doesn't spoil anything, other than maybe Molijner. None of those characters where dusted


----------



## Boski

Kennywood said:


> At the end of the movie, Captain America returns all of the Infinity Stones to their rightful time and place....including the Soul Stone.
> 
> Would you have loved to have seen the encounter when Captain America meets the Red Skull once again?



Yea this was being discussed on reddit and the running joke is Red Skull would say "Capt Steve Rogers, son of.....a [insert word Thor called Surtur in Ragnarok] , you're still alive?!?!"


----------



## BrianL

dizprincess77 said:


> One thing that baffles me is during the funeral scene for Tony we get a shot of everyone from each movie. There is a kid I don't recognize. He is the young man right before Maria and Fury. It's not Peter he was with his aunt. I recognize everyone else.



It is Harley, the kid from Iron Man 3.


----------



## AngiTN

BrianL said:


> It is Harley, the kid from Iron Man 3.


Doesn't everyone think he's back for SOME reason?
I mean, no one would have questioned it at all had he NOT been there.
But having him there? Seems like there would have to be a reason


----------



## Killer Fish

AngiTN said:


> That doesn't spoil anything, other than maybe Molijner. None of those characters where dusted



There is a reason that none of that stuff was not shown in ANY trailer/TV spot beforehand. They even went the extra step to edit fat thor out of shots in the trailer. All those things were kept a secret. Everyone knew dusted characters would be back on the flip side.


----------



## AngiTN

Killer Fish said:


> There is a reason that none of that stuff was not shown in ANY trailer/TV spot beforehand. They even went the extra step to edit fat thor out of shots in the trailer. All those things were kept a secret. *Everyone knew dusted characters would be back on the flip side.*


I didn't. I never assume anything
It's still not a spoiler in any real stretch.
The post by the stupid football player (from the Bills I think) yes. But not that trailer.


----------



## Killer Fish

Agree to disagree....twitter agrees as well.


----------



## AngiTN

Killer Fish said:


> Agree to disagree....*twitter agrees as well*.


LOL.. Well, if twitter has spoken.....


----------



## Killer Fish

Does this article help instead of twitter?

https://screenrant.com/avengers-endgame-tv-spot-spoilers/

Just want to make clear I did not make up this opinion.


----------



## AngiTN

Killer Fish said:


> Does this article help instead of twitter?
> 
> https://screenrant.com/avengers-endgame-tv-spot-spoilers/
> 
> Just want to make clear I did not make up this opinion.


I never once thought you did. The entire Internet can support that position but clearly, the makers don't agree, they agree with it's not a spoiler. If social media says it is, then well, ok. Doesn't make them right. 
Bottom line, it's the makers of the movie that get to decide. And they have seeing how it's approved, not something just put out by a random person


----------



## DBDiz

Here's a link to a Reddit post translation of a Chinese interview with Joe Russo, he definitely clears some things up.

https://www.reddit.com/r/marvelstud...russos_qa_about_the_plot_of_avengers_endgame/


----------



## Kennywood

*
'Avengers: Endgame' spoiler leads fast-food employee to punch co-worker, get charged*
_April 30, 2019, 9:42 AM CDT
By David K. Li_

A fast-food employee near Houston allegedly punched a co-worker after he gave away the ending of the blockbuster Marvel superhero movie, "Avengers: Endgame," authorities said Tuesday.

Justin Gregory Surface, 33, was issued an assault citation on Sunday night following the superhero-inspired altercation at Domino’s Pizza, at 116 E. Edgewood Drive in Friendswood, Texas, according to a statement by Friendswood police.

The citation is for a misdemeanor punishable by a fine of up to $500.

Surface punched a 24-year-old male colleague once in the chest after the victim let slip a major plot development near the movie's end, Friendswood police officer Lisa Price told NBC News on Monday.

Surface could not be reached for comment on Tuesday.

Officer Price said reading her department's report on the incident spoiled the ending for her. Asked if she still plans to see it, she said, "Of course I will!"

_Source: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...s-fast-food-employee-punch-co-worker-n1000051_


----------



## AngiTN

Did you see the petition to get the NFL player booted out of the league for posting a spoiler?
https://www.change.org/p/nfl-contra...QvcBtbHSxB1t0azENOY-5kIMOAl2xapzP8mOaayvau7Ec
https://www.foxnews.com/sports/avengers-endgame-spoilers-lesean-shady-mccoy-outrage


----------



## Kennywood

AngiTN said:


> Did you see the petition to get the NFL player booted out of the league for posting a spoiler?
> https://www.foxnews.com/sports/avengers-endgame-spoilers-lesean-shady-mccoy-outrage



Oh, brother....


----------



## Killer Fish

DBDiz said:


> Here's a link to a Reddit post translation of a Chinese interview with Joe Russo, he definitely clears some things up.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/marvelstud...russos_qa_about_the_plot_of_avengers_endgame/



That explanation of the Cap ending makes sense. It had been driving me crazy....still a little silly that they did not notice him on the bench but at least they acknowledged that at some point he had to travel back to the "real" timeline.


----------



## AngiTN

DBDiz said:


> Here's a link to a Reddit post translation of a Chinese interview with Joe Russo, he definitely clears some things up.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/marvelstud...russos_qa_about_the_plot_of_avengers_endgame/


This is hilarious to read.
Like, these guys WROTE the dang movie. Of course they know the answers. Because if they don't, who the heck does. Provided it's not covered in the comics as of yet, they can write it however they want.
For example, these particular crack me up

Q: _Why Iron Man has to be the one to do the final snap, couldn't the people like Thor, Star-Lord or Captain Marvel whom all previously have handled the power of Infinity Stones done it instead?_

A: Thor in this movie couldn't do it, only Hulk was strong enough to do the snap without dying. We are still not sure whether Captain Marvel can also withstand all the power of Infinity Stones at once. The reason we choose to let Iron Man do it in the end was because he was the closest one to Thanos at the time. In all the futures Doctor Strange foresee, Iron Man was the only one who could get close to Thanos and do the snap. People usually think the death of a hero is a horrible tragedy. But we think this is different. When his death was able to bring back hope, to save half of the universe, then his death was powerful and meaningful. We shouldn't feel too sad or angry about it.

What they should have said - Robert wanted out. And yeah, we know who can handle them but we aren't ready to reveal that just yet (or we haven't written it yet)

Q: _Peggy Carter was probably already married and in her mid 40s in 1970, in that case what year was it that Captain America went back to dance with her?_

A: We can't answer it for now, this is a story that happened in an alternate reality. Maybe it will be revealed in the future.

What they should have said - This is obvious, or rather obvious, when you saw the cars in the dancing scene. It was clearly well before the 70's.

Q: _In both IW and EG, the heroes tried their back to take the glove away from Thanos, so why didn't Doctor Strange just cut off Thanos' hand with his ability?_

A: Thanos' skin is almost impenetrable, *we don't know whether Doctor Strange had the capability to do it*. If he failed to cut it on time, Thanos would still able to do the snap. Doctor Strange realized this issue during his millions of test runs.

My question to them - Really? You don't know? Why or how is that? It's however you want to write his capability.

Q: _What if the mouse didn't press the button to turn on the quantum machine, wouldn't that stop EG from happening? Isn't this a bit too much of a coincidence?_

A: Yes, the MOUSE SAVED THE UNIVERSE. Among the many realities in those 14 millions possible futures Doctor Strange foresee, the mouse failed to press button and thus the heroes failed in those futures.

My thought - a nod to Mickey, perhaps? The ultimate CEO/big cheese of all things owned by Disney


----------



## Chaitali

I saw the movie Friday and absolutely loved it!  I just haven't had a chance to get on the internet since then really.  So I'm catching up on everyone's comments now.  I nearly teared up at the "she's got help" moment, I thought it was great.  I was surprised by Nat's death, I really thought it would be Clint.  But I get why they did it now when I think back on it.  I expected Iron Man to sacrifice himself at the end but it was still a really emotional moment.

That article with the interview with Joe Russo backs up what I was kind of thinking about the time travel stuff.  They are going with the alternate time line theory and if things had gone according to plan, the alternate time lines should have been clipped.  But even though they returned the stones to where they got them from (and Thor's Hammer), they made mistakes and other things were changed.  So there was an alternate time line out of NY b/c Loki escaped with the time stone.  And there was an alternate time line created in space because Thanos learned of their plans and jumped forward to 2018.  Maybe they got out of Asgard without creating an alternate timeline there because it doesn't seem like anything changed too substantively there, but who knows.

And lastly, an alternate time line was created when Cap decided to stay with Peggy.  The only question that left me with is how does he travel back to our main dimension at the end.  We've seen travel through time and space but not through dimensions yet. But maybe in that time line he was in, they also created a way to travel through dimensions.  I'm going to go with that and not think too hard about it


----------



## AngiTN

Chaitali said:


> And lastly, an alternate time line was created when Cap decided to stay with Peggy.  The only question that left me with is how does he travel back to our main dimension at the end.  We've seen travel through time and space but not through dimensions yet. But maybe in that time line he was in, they also created a way to travel through dimensions.  I'm going to go with that and not think too hard about it


My personal choice is he went and talked to Dr. Strange and he helped


----------



## MikeNamez

AngiTN said:


> I never once thought you did. The entire Internet can support that position but clearly, the makers don't agree, they agree with it's not a spoiler. If social media says it is, then well, ok. Doesn't make them right.
> Bottom line, it's the makers of the movie that get to decide. And they have seeing how it's approved, not something just put out by a random person



Sorry, but if you are diehard into these movies and have been following along closely for the last *11 years *then yes all of that stuff @Killer Fish mentioned is one billion percent a spoiler.

I watched this trailer this morning and there are a WILD amount of spoilers in it.  I was offended by it and I've seen the movie 7 times.

Also, the directors do not cut trailers, Kevin feige does not cut trailers the Marketing companies do. So you can't say "the people making the movie" because the only thing they made was the trailer.




> A: Thor in this movie couldn't do it, only Hulk was strong enough to do the snap without dying. We are still not sure whether Captain Marvel can also withstand all the power of Infinity Stones at once. The reason we choose to let Iron Man do it in the end was because he was the closest one to Thanos at the time. In all the futures Doctor Strange foresee, Iron Man was the only one who could get close to Thanos and do the snap. People usually think the death of a hero is a horrible tragedy. But we think this is different. When his death was able to bring back hope, to save half of the universe, then his death was powerful and meaningful. We shouldn't feel too sad or angry about it.
> 
> *What they should have said - Robert wanted out. And yeah, we know who can handle them but we aren't ready to reveal that just yet (or we haven't written it yet)*




The Russo's publicly stated they are done with Marvel unless they can adapt Secret Wars. Also the Infinity Saga is Over, so it will never be written or ever explored again (In the movies). Markus and Mcfeely are also not contracted for anything else nor do they have any further input to give.  You can read about that here. https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/29/movies/avengers-endgame-questions-and-answers.html


----------



## AngiTN

MikeNamez said:


> Sorry, but if you are diehard into these movies and have been following along closely for the last *11 years *then yes all of that stuff @Killer Fish mentioned is one billion percent a spoiler.
> 
> I watched this trailer this morning and there are a WILD amount of spoilers in it.  I was offended by it and I've seen the movie 7 times.
> 
> Also, the directors do not cut trailers, Kevin feige does not cut trailers the Marketing companies do. So you can't say "the people making the movie" because the only thing they made was the trailer.


I am, both.
If you don't think the trailer was approved for release you'd be mistaken. 
I never said who made the trailer and when using the phrase "makes the movie" I fully mean a short way of writing those that matter have given permission 
Offended? Really? ok.


----------



## MikeNamez

AngiTN said:


> I am, both.
> If you don't think the trailer was approved for release you'd be mistaken.
> I never said who made the trailer and when using the phrase "makes the movie" I fully mean a short way of writing those that matter have given permission
> Offended? Really? ok.



For the movie only being out a few days that trailer is full of spoilers.


----------



## AngiTN

Bottom line though is it's a trailer approved by and released officially by the studio they must not think it's got spoilers. 
After watching it frame by frame several times through I have to agree. To me, folks that are seeing nothing but spoilers are seeing stuff in that trailer with eyes that have seen the movie. If you view it without knowing what happened in the movie, it's taken quite differently (I asked a coworker who hadn't seen the movie).
Besides, it's 15 seconds long, and a 3 hour movie. Most of the 15 seconds have words/reviews flashing over the scenes. It can't reveal a wild amount spoilers when the only new things to reveal are the hammer and I guess transformed Hulk. I can't imagine either of those things ruined the entire movie for anyone. If they even spoiled something
I've yet to see overweight Thor in it. He's fully armored. This one is a good example of how anyone who's seen the movie sees something different than someone who hasn't. Those who have seen it know he's overweight and know he is it in that shot but those who haven't, can't see anything but Thor in is armor. It's on him for 2 whole seconds. Hardly long enough to determine he's got a beer gut. Long hair, sure. Not a spoiler to see him with long hair.
What spoiler does Pepper being in there reveal? Or Thanos with an army? That there's a battle? What kind of reveal is that? Who doesn't know there will be a battle?  In the case of Thanos you don't even know from that clip it's his battle with the Avengers, just a battle.
It doesn't show who wins.
It doesn't show who lives.
It doesn't show how they got there.


----------



## Killer Fish

MikeNamez said:


> Sorry, but if you are diehard into these movies and have been following along closely for the last *11 years *then yes all of that stuff @Killer Fish mentioned is one billion percent a spoiler.
> 
> I watched this trailer this morning and there are a WILD amount of spoilers in it.  I was offended by it and I've seen the movie 7 times.
> 
> Also, the directors do not cut trailers, Kevin feige does not cut trailers the Marketing companies do. So you can't say "the people making the movie" because the only thing they made was the trailer.
> l



Thank you....I felt like I was taking crazy pills this morning.


----------



## leiaorgana

AngiTN said:


> I've yet to see overweight Thor in it. He's fully armored. This one is a good example of how anyone who's seen the movie sees something different than someone who hasn't. Those who have seen it know he's overweight and know he is it in that shot but those who haven't, can't see anything but Thor in is armor. It's on him for 2 whole seconds. Hardly long enough to determine he's got a beer gut. Long hair, sure. Not a spoiler to see him with long hair.
> 
> What spoiler does Pepper being in there reveal?



You can clearly see Thor having a beer belly in this gif from that trailer:





They faked merchandise to keep it hidden so it would have more impact when you first see him in the film so it kind of seems like a bigish spoiler to me personally.

Also Pepper wearing the Rescue suit is a BIG deal and I can understand why pp think that trailer is rather spoilerish for people who haven't seen it yet. I already knew she was going to wear it before I saw the film because I'd been following filming spoilers but it was still an OMG moment for me when I first saw the film which is now ruined by that trailer in my opinion.


----------



## MikeNamez

leiaorgana said:


> You can clearly see Thor having a beer belly in this gif from that trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They faked merchandise to keep it hidden so it would have more impact when you first see him in the film so it kind of seems like a bigish spoiler to me personally.
> 
> Also Pepper wearing the Rescue suit is a BIG deal and I can understand why pp think that trailer is rather spoilerish for people who haven't seen it yet. I already knew she was going to wear it before I saw the film because I'd been following filming spoilers but it was still an OMG moment for me when I first saw the film which is now ruined by that trailer in my opinion.



She gets it.


----------



## pooh'smate




----------



## AngiTN

Killer Fish said:


> Thank you....I felt like I was taking crazy pills this morning.


I still feel like I've taken crazy pills


----------



## familyman123

AngiTN said:


> Bottom line though is it's a trailer approved by and released officially by the studio they must not think it's got spoilers.
> After watching it frame by frame several times through I have to agree. To me, folks that are seeing nothing but spoilers are seeing stuff in that trailer with eyes that have seen the movie. If you view it without knowing what happened in the movie, it's taken quite differently (I asked a coworker who hadn't seen the movie).
> Besides, it's 15 seconds long, and a 3 hour movie. Most of the 15 seconds have words/reviews flashing over the scenes. It can't reveal a wild amount spoilers when the only new things to reveal are the hammer and I guess transformed Hulk. I can't imagine either of those things ruined the entire movie for anyone. If they even spoiled something
> I've yet to see overweight Thor in it. He's fully armored. This one is a good example of how anyone who's seen the movie sees something different than someone who hasn't. Those who have seen it know he's overweight and know he is it in that shot but those who haven't, can't see anything but Thor in is armor. It's on him for 2 whole seconds. Hardly long enough to determine he's got a beer gut. Long hair, sure. Not a spoiler to see him with long hair.
> What spoiler does Pepper being in there reveal? Or Thanos with an army? That there's a battle? What kind of reveal is that? Who doesn't know there will be a battle?  In the case of Thanos you don't even know from that clip it's his battle with the Avengers, just a battle.
> It doesn't show who wins.
> It doesn't show who lives.
> It doesn't show how they got there.



My $0.02 worth,
I don't know how to devise exactly what counts as spoilers.  But I am very very anti spoiler.  So many trailers have so many details it feels like you know the entire movie plot before I show up.  So for Endgame I avoided the trailers after watching the first one.  So glad I did.

Take for instance Fat Thor, its great how its played in the movie, and I think even knowing that he gets fat isn't traditionally thought of as a spoiler, my enjoyment was maximized because I didn't know it was coming.  If someone even said "Thor gets fat," it would have annoyed me.  In fact, to me, knowing about Fat Thor is a bigger spoiler than saying "Thanos loses."  Because there was no way Thanos wasn't going to lose.

All that said, if the marketing company is going to put out a trailer, its hard to say its not socially acceptable to discuss it.


----------



## tlmadden73

I thought the Endgame trailers were good enough . .especially how they used clips from old movies more than from the current movie. I watched that one and then avoided any other trailers .. I didn't need them. I am going to see the movie and I was already hyped. Trailers are MAINLY for the people who are on the fence. 

I went into the movie knowing they had "ant-man" like suits .. so I had my theories. 
I had no idea how Thanos would be involved in the movie
I had no idea who would live or die (except Spiderman .. because .. well they have a movie coming out in a few months)
There was so many surprises (Fat Thor, Professor Hulk, Thanos dying in the first 15 minutes, Thanos attacking again with his big army, Captain America being worthy, etc.) that made the movie that more exciting for me. 

Those were the things I wouldn't have wanted spoiled .. and they weren't. 

So many other movies basically give you the ENTIRE plot of the movie in a trailer .. and frankly I don't have interest in seeing those movies because of it. Endgame did it well.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Finally saw it last nigh....loved it!

I'm sure this has been addressed earlier but I need to know...will Gamora live on in any form?

The Guardians without Gamora will be a much-diminished entity, imho.


----------



## Kennywood

Gamora lives.  She's just now has a 5 year gap in memories, as she came from 2014.  So, to her, none of the events in any of the Guardians of the Galaxy movie happened to her.  Where she disappeared to at the end of the movie is anyone's guess.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Kennywood said:


> Gamora lives.  She's just now has a 5 year gap in memories, as she came from 2014.  So, to her, none of the events in any of the Guardians of the Galaxy movie happened to her.  Where she disappeared to at the end of the movie is anyone's guess.



Thank you.

This is what I thought but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Phicinfan

Kennywood said:


> Gamora lives.  She's just now has a 5 year gap in memories, as she came from 2014.  So, to her, none of the events in any of the Guardians of the Galaxy movie happened to her.  Where she disappeared to at the end of the movie is anyone's guess.


Okay, I have not had time to rewatch the movie, but I have to admit, I am lost on one point....

Nebula - so I know 2014 nebula moved forward and got 2014 Thanos moved forward....  Do they ever say what happened to current Nebula?  Was she killed or left in past?  If not, how can both be existing in current time and not cause a paradox?  Unless 2014 Nebula got dusted.....which begs the question I guess if both did?


----------



## leiaorgana

Phicinfan said:


> Okay, I have not had time to rewatch the movie, but I have to admit, I am lost on one point....
> 
> Nebula - so I know 2014 nebula moved forward and got 2014 Thanos moved forward....  Do they ever say what happened to current Nebula?  Was she killed or left in past?  If not, how can both be existing in current time and not cause a paradox?  Unless 2014 Nebula got dusted.....which begs the question I guess if both did?



Our Nebula was at Tony’s funeral and with the Guardians at the end. The 2014!Nebula that our Nebula killed was from a different timeline/AU so it has no effect on our Nebula.


----------



## AngiTN

Phicinfan said:


> Okay, I have not had time to rewatch the movie, but I have to admit, I am lost on one point....
> 
> Nebula - so I know 2014 nebula moved forward and got 2014 Thanos moved forward....  Do they ever say what happened to current Nebula?  Was she killed or left in past?  *If not, how can both be existing in current time and not cause a paradox? * Unless 2014 Nebula got dusted.....which begs the question I guess if both did?


We know because in their version of time travel having 2 versions of yourself in one timeline doesn't cause a paradox. 

Still the Nebula that came with Tony is the only version left


----------



## Planogirl

I thought that killing a past self would affect the current self? That's something that puzzled me.

As for trailers, none of them have given away much imo. I heard about fat Thor but this only bothered me because Thor has always been one of my favorite superheroes. At least he had his hair this time.

I had my own theories about the rates of the main characters. I knew that certain actors wanted out so it was easy in most cases. Only one loss surprised me.


----------



## leiaorgana

Planogirl said:


> I thought that killing a past self would affect the current self? That's something that puzzled me.



But that wasn’t current Nebula’s past self though. 2014!Nebula came from a splintered off timeline that started when Rhodey knocked out Quill on Morag because that didn’t happen in GOTG 1.


----------



## kbelle8995

Who grabbed Loki during the time travel scene?  Did I miss something?

Also I loved seeing Jarvis.  One of things I miss about the series Agent Carter is the interplay between him and Peggy.  They were so funny together.  I know the actors are friends.


----------



## AngiTN

Planogirl said:


> *I thought that killing a past self would affect the current self? That's something that puzzled me.*
> 
> As for trailers, none of them have given away much imo. I heard about fat Thor but this only bothered me because Thor has always been one of my favorite superheroes. At least he had his hair this time.
> 
> I had my own theories about the rates of the main characters. I knew that certain actors wanted out so it was easy in most cases. Only one loss surprised me.


No, not in their version of time travel.
In other movies/stories yes. But Marvel has decided that in their world, time travel is different and that doesn't happen.
Seeing how it's all theory and not real, they do get complete liberty to do it however they want. The only thing really needed is consistency throughout their stories.


----------



## AngiTN

kbelle8995 said:


> *Who grabbed Loki during the time travel scene?  Did I miss something?*
> 
> Also I loved seeing Jarvis.  One of things I miss about the series Agent Carter is the interplay between him and Peggy.  They were so funny together.  I know the actors are friends.


No one. He vanished all on his own, using/with the teserac.


----------



## kbelle8995

AngiTN said:


> No one. He vanished all on his own, using/with the teserac.


 
Thank you.  I thought I saw someone pull him in the void but I guess he jumped.


----------



## Phicinfan

AngiTN said:


> We know because in their version of time travel having 2 versions of yourself in one timeline doesn't cause a paradox.
> 
> Still the Nebula that came with Tony is the only version left


Ah yes, that is correct, that totally left me for some reason, then again Current Cap fought Old Cap in hunt for the Tesseract - best line in that scene - "I can do this all day...... yeah  I know..."


----------



## Hoodie

Saw it last night.  People cheered and clapped during key battle moments (Spidey showing back up, Cap being worthy of the hammer).  I some how avoided all spoilers but had an idea who had storylines that needed to wrap because of the end of their contracts.  I actually found the big "spoilers" completely predictable.  Didn't stop me from enjoying the movie and crying like a baby, but I thought it was pretty obvious what was going to happen to finally defeat Thanos pretty much from the beginning.


----------



## AngiTN

kbelle8995 said:


> Thank you.  I thought I saw someone pull him in the void but I guess he jumped.


Yeah, it was like he folded himself inside the tesserac or something, for lack of better words. At least that's what I saw. It appeared to me, he left alone.
One of the things that made me ecstatically happy. It seems to mean he's back in the movies. I didn't like the idea of having Marvel movies without Loki. He's simply too fun


----------



## kbelle8995

AngiTN said:


> Yeah, it was like he folded himself inside the tesserac or something, for lack of better words. At least that's what I saw. It appeared to me, he left alone.
> One of the things that made me ecstatically happy. It seems to mean he's back in the movies. I didn't like the idea of having Marvel movies without Loki. He's simply too fun



I was wondering how Marvel was going to do the Loki miniseries on Disney +.  Perhaps through this plot turn.

I am already planning to get Disney + for a year.  I really want to see the Falcon/Winter Soldier mini thing.  I love those two actors and want to see more of these characters.


----------



## Kennywood

I've been working on magnets for our Alaska cruise in a couple of weeks.  What do you think of this one:

Do you recognize it?


----------



## AngiTN

Hoodie said:


> Saw it last night.  People cheered and clapped during key battle moments (Spidey showing back up, Cap being worthy of the hammer).  I some how avoided all spoilers but had an idea who had storylines that needed to wrap because of the end of their contracts.  I actually found the big "spoilers" completely predictable.  Didn't stop me from enjoying the movie and crying like a baby, but I thought it was pretty obvious what was going to happen to finally defeat Thanos pretty much from the beginning.


Yeah, knowing what actors were done with the series pretty much set up who was likely to not come out the other side but it was still a journey to see how they did it all. 
Showed a lot of growth for Tony to be the one to make the big sacrifice. Not sure Tony from Iron Man 1 would have made that same choice


----------



## BuzzyBelle

AngiTN said:


> Yeah, knowing what actors were done with the series pretty much set up who was likely to not come out the other side but it was still a journey to see how they did it all.
> Showed a lot of growth for Tony to be the one to make the big sacrifice. Not sure Tony from Iron Man 1 would have made that same choice


We knew RDJ and Chris Evans were done so it wasn’t shocking how things turned out. I totally agree about Tony. 

My husband and others were frustrated that someone else who would have survived didn’t make the final snap, but I think Tony earned it. He came a far way from billionaire playboy philanthropist to savior of the universe. 

It would have been nice if he could have gone back to Pepper and Morgan, but I don’t believe it would have been as satisfying. The story really began with Iron Man and MCU owes so much to RDJ so it had to be him to end it. 

If the roles had been reversed and Cap had made the snap and Tony had gone back to his family it wouldn’t have the same impact. Cap always would have made that choice; he’s always been “that guy.”


----------



## BrianL

Tony has always been the guy too do it too - well, not before the event of Iron Man one, but as early as Avengers because that's where he does make a "sacrifice play" and takes what he believes to be a one-way trip with the nuclear missile. It's a plot point in that movie that Cap thinks he wouldn't, but then he does. Tony's a hero through-and-through!


----------



## Hoodie

BuzzyBelle said:


> We knew RDJ and Chris Evans were done so it wasn’t shocking how things turned out. I totally agree about Tony.
> 
> My husband and others were frustrated that someone else who would have survived didn’t make the final snap, but I think Tony earned it. He came a far way from billionaire playboy philanthropist to savior of the universe.
> 
> It would have been nice if he could have gone back to Pepper and Morgan, but I don’t believe it would have been as satisfying. The story really began with Iron Man and MCU owes so much to RDJ so it had to be him to end it.
> 
> If the roles had been reversed and Cap had made the snap and Tony had gone back to his family it wouldn’t have the same impact. Cap always would have made that choice; he’s always been “that guy.”


Exactly.  I went in thinking Cap would do it and something else would happen to Tony.  Then as the movie progressed and focused on Cap missing Peggy so much, I knew Tony would do  it and Cap would use one of the Pym particles to go back to her.  

And  yeah -   SyFY had  Iron Man on this weekend.  There is no way that Tony would have  done it.  I think that is one of the things I'll miss from the whole series is seeing Tony grow and change.  At least we will get Loki back.


----------



## jade1

BuzzyBelle said:


> We knew RDJ and Chris Evans were done so it wasn’t shocking how things turned out. I totally agree about Tony.



Heard RDJ was paid $75 Million for I War, and likely over $100 for E Game, is that true? Good for him if so.


----------



## BrianL

jade1 said:


> Heard RDJ was paid $75 Million for I War, and likely over $100 for E Game, is that true? Good for him if so.



 I dunno, but I mean, he earned it! They all did. After this weekend, I just imagine that people are dancing around in raining money at Disney & Marvel!


----------



## BuzzyBelle

jade1 said:


> Heard RDJ was paid $75 Million for I War, and likely over $100 for E Game, is that true? Good for him if so.


I’m not sure of exact salaries, but I think most of the MCU stars have deals where they get paid on what the movie makes. So they get relatively small paychecks up front, but stand to make much more on the back end. 

With how successful IW was and EG will be, I wouldn’t be surprised if RDJ makes those numbers. Isn’t he currently the highest paid actor in Hollywood or something?


----------



## jade1

BuzzyBelle said:


> So they get relatively small paychecks up front, but stand to make much more on the back end.
> 
> Isn’t he currently the highest paid actor in Hollywood or something?



Also heard $15 Million for 3 days work in Spiderman. Not to small upfront, but yea prob the highest paid currently.


----------



## MamaD

I was happy to see that at least some version of Loki is alive and causing shenanigans.

Also found it hilarious that Thor essentially stole Mjolnir from another version of himself.

And Tony. Oh, Tony. I'm happy he had at least a few years of relative happiness, years for him to let go of all his anger and his guilt, but oh Tony.


----------



## DharmaLou

I didn't read each and every post in this thread, but with Harley making an appearance at Tony's funeral and the iron clanging in the post-credit "noise", anyone else think that Iron Man may reincarnate in the future?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought it felt forced and I cringed a bit but I'm probably in the minority. I liked the one from infinity war better.
> 
> Also, I know I shouldn't overthink these things but where the heck did Valkyrie find a Pegasus??


I agree with you and so did Aaron and actually my sister-in-law and her boyfriend.

People clapped at that moment and while I got why it felt thrown just for kicks. To me it would have had much more of an impact if they were just one by one (or in unison) coming up and fighting Thanos but it lost the moment if you will by making it IMO a cheesy, thrown in because, moment when they were grouped together and posed for a moment. I rolled my eyes to be honest.

I don't know if the others I was with would agree on the Infinity Wars fight being better as we didn't discuss that but I just rewatched that scene on YouTube and completely agree with you. That scene felt natural whereas Endgame felt forced.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I was more sad about black widow than Ironman.





rteetz said:


> I got more sad about Iron Man. Though that’s because I love Iron Man. Definitely moments throughout the entire film that one could’ve teared up.


I was greatly sadden and quite shocked by Black Widow but I didn't cry. I did cry when Iron Man. I think that more or less had to do with knowing his whole journey. Black Widow, while an important character, didn't quite have that emotional punch as Iron Man did for me. Maybe that's because we didn't have her origin stories to start with. That said I knew Iron Man was going to die and was actually dreading for quite a long time seeing that. It didn't stop me from getting emotional though


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

ELLH said:


> Of course, I also really enjoyed the Ghostbusters reboot with my daughter and nearly the rest of the world hated it so...


I enjoyed Ghostbusters and didn't care one whit about it being an all-female lead cast BUT I didn't associate the movie that way--other people did that. So IMO they don't represent the same opinions. I didn't care for the ensemble moment in Endgame but had zero problems with an all-female lead cast with Ghostbusters.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I have heard Pikachu could do well internationally so that's where it could hurt it.


I'm not even into Pokeman stuff (watched a tiny bit when I was a kid) and I'm sorta wanting to see this movie. It might have to do with the fact that it's Ryan Reynolds with his humor in it lol but it also looks like it might be quite fun.


----------



## AngiTN

DharmaLou said:


> I didn't read each and every post in this thread, but with Harley making an appearance at Tony's funeral and the iron clanging in the post-credit "noise", anyone else think that Iron Man may reincarnate in the future?


That is my personal theory but I've got nothing more than I can think of no other reason for them to put him there to have that theory


----------



## saskdw

DharmaLou said:


> I didn't read each and every post in this thread, but with Harley making an appearance at Tony's funeral and the iron clanging in the post-credit "noise", anyone else think that Iron Man may reincarnate in the future?



The Russo's stated that the clanging was simply a sound clip from the first Iron Man of Tony building his armor in the desert. It was just a flashback to where it all began. Started with the armor in the desert and ended with the Endgame.

I do think it's very possible that someone will take up the Iron Man mantle in the future, but that's not what the sound clip was signifying.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The articles posted have really helped me understand the last scene. It's still a tad off in my mind but I understand it so much more now after reading the latter parts of this thread.

Overall I enjoyed the movie though some parts fell flat or felt off for me. It didn't feel long at all and thankfully I didn't need to go to the bathroom lol.

It is bittersweet because a lot of those characters have grown on me but perhaps the newer ones will as well. Guardians is still one of my fav marvel movies so I'll be happy to see more. Gamora plot point has me wondering how they will reconcile the time issue because Gamora at this point hasn't softened up near as much as the one who died in Infinity Wars had. And I agree with another poster no love triangles please.

Thor with his beer gut and "The Dude" homage was hilarious. I can see however how people might feel it was dragging on but at the same time I got that his mind basically had splintered with all that had happened. If nothing else it humanized a god to the point where people can really relate. I would be lying if I said though that I hope he's back to his..umm.godly physique when we see him next or at the least he works back up to that . I actually appreciated though that they mentioned and showed Jane. I know that because she had the Reality stone she couldn't be ignored but they didn't make the stuff every little bit happen off screen like she basically didn't exist so that was nice.

I had looked up and saw there was no end credit and while I think it was fitting..at the same time I was yearning for one. If for no other reason than I felt I needed better closure after so much investment into the series. The sound I do feel like could have been a tad louder and I say that because I wouldn't have known what it was if I hadn't looked it up later. Speaking of sound I felt like at least a quarter perhaps more of the movie the audio was quite low in our theater. Was it this way for others? Meaning was it just supposed to be that way? I had a hard time hearing what was said for parts of it.

Someday I'll rewatch all the movies close enough together and I think I'll appreciate them a lot more having seen Endgame ('course I'll want to see it again too).


----------



## hakepb

Last weekend, SCFY and USA were showing several MCU movies, and Age of Ultron is a now a lot more entertaining, since we now see who can use Mjolnir and the vision Wanda gives Tony looks like the alternate ending to Endgame if Tony doesn’t snap. (Other Avengers dead, including Cap with the broken shield, while spaceships fly overhead...)

On the lighter side, I saw a Reddit post saying Endgame needed a post credits scene where Thor and Korg are at an open door of a home asking, “are you NoobMaster69?”


----------



## Planogirl

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I was greatly sadden and quite shocked by Black Widow but I didn't cry. I did cry when Iron Man. I think that more or less had to do with knowing his whole journey. Black Widow, while an important character, didn't quite have that emotional punch as Iron Man did for me. Maybe that's because we didn't have her origin stories to start with. That said I knew Iron Man was going to die and was actually dreading for quite a long time seeing that. It didn't stop me from getting emotional though


I agree. However I was disappointed that Black Widow didn't have more of a story before the end. I felt like they neglected her.

Now I plan to watch what I think will be the wrap up of the X-Men series. Then I'm superheroed out for a while.


----------



## PollyannaMom

Kennywood said:


> I've been working on magnets for our Alaska cruise in a couple of weeks.  What do you think of this one:
> View attachment 398522
> Do you recognize it?



Love it!


----------



## Phicinfan

Planogirl said:


> I agree. However I was disappointed that Black Widow didn't have more of a story before the end. I felt like they neglected her.
> 
> Now I plan to watch what I think will be the wrap up of the X-Men series. Then I'm superheroed out for a while.


You don't plan to see Far from home with Spiderman???


----------



## SaharanTea

Planogirl said:


> I agree. However I was disappointed that Black Widow didn't have more of a story before the end. I felt like they neglected her.



I kind of thought the same, but she's getting her own movie so most likely they left what would have been more of her story for that movie.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SaharanTea said:


> I kind of thought the same, but she's getting her own movie so most likely they left what would have been more of her story for that movie.


True..I was telling my husband though it feels weird though going backwards and getting a prequel for her.....knowing her fate.


----------



## b2k1121

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I agree with you and so did Aaron and actually my sister-in-law and her boyfriend.
> 
> People clapped at that moment and while I got why it felt thrown just for kicks. To me it would have had much more of an impact if they were just one by one (or in unison) coming up and fighting Thanos but it lost the moment if you will by making it IMO a cheesy, thrown in because, moment when they were grouped together and posed for a moment. I rolled my eyes to be honest.
> 
> I don't know if the others I was with would agree on the Infinity Wars fight being better as we didn't discuss that but I just rewatched that scene on YouTube and completely agree with you. That scene felt natural whereas Endgame felt forced.


I know this has been talked about entirely too much already but it's strange to me how many people are complaining about this 10 second fan service sequence in the movie.  There were multiple times during that last battle where characters just stood around and made jokes or small talk or when spiderman and Tony hugged.  Those were completely unrealistic during a battle to save the planet, but I don't see complaints about those 'being forced' or taking you out of the movie.  The whole movie was fan service and 'forcing' moments.  One of the moments featured all the female heroes and that's the only one people are upset about.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

b2k1121 said:


> I know this has been talked about entirely too much already but it's strange to me how many people are complaining about this 10 second fan service sequence in the movie.  There were multiple times during that last battle where characters just stood around and made jokes or small talk or when spiderman and Tony hugged.  Those were completely unrealistic during a battle to save the planet, but I don't see complaints about those 'being forced' or taking you out of the movie.  The whole movie was fan service and 'forcing' moments.  One of the moments featured all the female heroes and that's the only one people are upset about.


Complaining? I'm sorry I didn't realize me sharing my opinion equated to complaining 

FWIW it had nothing to do with it being all female good lord not everyone thinks like that


----------



## b2k1121

SaharanTea said:


> I kind of thought the same, but she's getting her own movie so most likely they left what would have been more of her story for that movie.


I have seen a theory that she will actually be brought back and the movie won't be a prequel though I don't believe it.  The theory is that when Cap returns the soul stone, it works in reverse and he can bring a soul back in exchange.


----------



## b2k1121

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Complaining? I'm sorry I didn't realize me sharing my opinion equated to complaining
> 
> FWIW it had nothing to do with it being all female good lord not everyone thinks like that


I only quoted your post because it was the most recent post about it after reading through the thread.  I didn't mean you specifically were complaining as much as I've seen from others.  For some, it absolutely is because they were female.  All I'm saying is this movie clearly set out to please the entire fan base, everyone had their moment.  They give the female heroes a few seconds and some people on the internet lost their minds (not you).


----------



## saskdw

b2k1121 said:


> I know this has been talked about entirely too much already but it's strange to me how many people are complaining about this 10 second fan service sequence in the movie.  There were multiple times during that last battle where characters just stood around and made jokes or small talk or when spiderman and Tony hugged.  Those were completely unrealistic during a battle to save the planet, but I don't see complaints about those 'being forced' or taking you out of the movie.  The whole movie was fan service and 'forcing' moments.  One of the moments featured all the female heroes and that's the only one people are upset about.



I don't think most of us were complaining. Rteetz had asked what we all thought of the female empowerment moment in the final battle and everyone was just answering with their opinion.

I said it did seem a little forced, but I enjoyed it anyway. No complaints here. I absolutely loved the entire movie.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

b2k1121 said:


> I only quoted your post because it was the most recent post about it after reading through the thread.  I didn't mean you specifically were complaining as much as I've seen from others.  For some, it absolutely is because they were female.  All I'm saying is this movie clearly set out to please the entire fan base, everyone had their moment.  They give the female heroes a few seconds and some people on the internet lost their minds (not you).


Gotcha. I think perhaps those voices might be the loudest they just don't represent every voice


----------



## leiaorgana

b2k1121 said:


> I have seen a theory that she will actually be brought back and the movie won't be a prequel though I don't believe it.  The theory is that when Cap returns the soul stone, it works in reverse and he can bring a soul back in exchange.



Joe Russo said Nat’s Dead dead and anyone that died for the Soul Stone can’t be brought back, I’m afraid.


----------



## b2k1121

saskdw said:


> I don't think most of us were complaining. Rteetz had asked what we all thought of the female empowerment moment in the final battle and everyone was just answering with their opinion.
> 
> I said it did seem a little forced, but I enjoyed it anyway. No complaints here. I absolutely loved the entire movie.


Yeah, I should have clarified that I just wanted to get that opinion out there and wasn't necessarily directed at anyone on here.  It was driving me crazy that so many 'feminism ruined this movie' posts were all over other forums and Reddit and I was surprised to see discussion of the sequence here as well.


----------



## b2k1121

leiaorgana said:


> Joe Russo said Nat’s Dead dead and anyone that died for the Soul Stone can’t be brought back, I’m afraid.


Ah, well there goes that fan theory.  I wonder how they are going to pull off prequels and tv shows that take place prior to Endgame.  Going backwards could feel small in comparison and low stakes, or unimportant.  But I'm not counting them out considering what they've put together with this universe.  I remember people laughing at the thought of the Antman character being used, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## saskdw

b2k1121 said:


> Yeah, I should have clarified that I just wanted to get that opinion out there and wasn't necessarily directed at anyone on here.  It was driving me crazy that so many 'feminism ruined this movie' posts were all over other forums and Reddit and I was surprised to see discussion of the sequence here as well.



Yeah, I don't read Reddit or any of the other forums. To much negativity about everything on there. Everybody has something to complain about these days.


----------



## leiaorgana

b2k1121 said:


> I remember people laughing at the thought of the Antman character being used, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.



Yeah, I remember when people were campaigning on Twitter etc for a Black Widow movie instead of an Ant-Man movie when it was first announced. 

I think the perfect time for a Black Widow movie would have been between AoU and Ant-Man tbh We got hints of Natasha’s backstory in AoU through the nightmare vision that Wanda gave her so I think it would have flowed better releasing it then instead of after she’s dead in universe.


----------



## momof2n2

Black Widow has been my favorite all along, and Ironman bumped Cap from number two spot in Civil War.  Losing both was crushing for me. 

But - for as much as I love Nat, how will I get excited about her movie when she's dead now?  Would it be nice to know her story more?  Not so sure I can care that much after she's gone.  
I think it was a full on mistake killing her.  But, hey, I don't make movies for a living.


----------



## SaharanTea

No one is dead in a comic universe if the actor, writer, director, and producer want them to be alive.

They can bring her back, and if Johansson wants to be in future movies, I'm sure they would.

They could just grab her from an alternate timeline, like Nebula and Cap, and that would make Russo still correct that they can't get her back from the soul stone sacrifice.


----------



## PollyannaMom

b2k1121 said:


> I know this has been talked about entirely too much already but it's strange to me how many people are complaining about this 10 second fan service sequence in the movie.  There were multiple times during that last battle where characters just stood around and made jokes or small talk or when spiderman and Tony hugged.  Those were completely unrealistic during a battle to save the planet, but I don't see complaints about those 'being forced' or taking you out of the movie.  The whole movie was fan service and 'forcing' moments.  One of the moments featured all the female heroes and that's the only one people are upset about.





saskdw said:


> I don't think most of us were complaining. Rteetz had asked what we all thought of the female empowerment moment in the final battle and everyone was just answering with their opinion.
> 
> I said it did seem a little forced, but I enjoyed it anyway. No complaints here. I absolutely loved the entire movie.



As I said to DH: "It's a great poster shot!"

Sure, it was a bit out of 'flow' for a battle scene, but I have no complaints.  It was definitely worth the moment.


As for Black Widow, I still want to see the backstory.  Look at the Star Wars prequels. - We all knew where various characters would end up, but we still showed up in droves to find out _how_.


----------



## saskdw

Prequels seem to be the in thing now. Some of them are very well done.


----------



## Boski

I'm going to say this with my flame suit on so I'm prepared for everything that comes my way.  I feel the same way about a Black Widow origin story/prequel as I did Solo....its a movie we(maybe just me?) don't need.  Now I'll also admit I enjoyed Solo but I honestly would have preferred Lucasfilm used the Solo budget and resources on another project.  I've got enough back story on Black Widow (who I really like as a character, same as Han) throughout the past films.  The rest I can imagine myself.  I don't want to see Budapest....lets leave that up to mystery.  Same as I didn't need to see Han as a Imperial soldier.  I feel like these characters worked better with a bit of mystery where us fans could head cannon what they were like in their past.  Will I go see it?  Same as Solo, absolutely.  But I kinda wish they weren't making it.


----------



## jade1

Boski said:


> I'm going to say this with my flame suit on so I'm prepared for everything that comes my way.  I feel the same way about a Black Widow origin story/prequel as I did Solo....its a movie we(maybe just me?) don't need.  Now I'll also admit I enjoyed Solo but I honestly would have preferred Lucasfilm used the Solo budget and resources on another project.  I've got enough back story on Black Widow (who I really like as a character, same as Han) throughout the past films.  The rest I can imagine myself.  I don't want to see Budapest....lets leave that up to mystery.  Same as I didn't need to see Han as a Imperial soldier.  I feel like these characters worked better with a bit of mystery where us fans could head cannon what they were like in their past.  Will I go see it?  Same as Solo, absolutely.  But I kinda wish they weren't making it.



Well if even those that wish they weren't making it, but will absolutely still go-I think we know why their making it.

Glad to see SJ get a big pay day.


----------



## dclpluto

The female fight scene was great but way too short. Tells me there will be a movie coming up with a bunch of the women. Should be a really great movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Alright, obviously I am late to the party but finally saw it (just back from the theater)

All in all I think the did a pretty phenomenal job culminating a story that has rolled through 22 movies and did so with enough u predictability that it felt pretty fresh (even of the outcome was never really in doubt - more how we got there)

Wouldn't mind seeing if the Academy Awardsgave the Russos or Kevin Feige a special recognition award (sport of like what Walt got for Snow White)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> I don't think most of us were complaining. Rteetz had asked what we all thought of the female empowerment moment in the final battle and everyone was just answering with their opinion.
> 
> I said it did seem a little forced, but I enjoyed it anyway. No complaints here. I absolutely loved the entire movie.



About what I felt on the scene - a bit forced but still really fun and was nice it was the other women trying to help Captain Marvel get to her goal ... not a bad thing to show women helping each other advance


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I enjoyed Ghostbusters and didn't care one whit about it being an all-female lead cast BUT I didn't associate the movie that way--other people did that. So IMO they don't represent the same opinions. I didn't care for the ensemble moment in Endgame but had zero problems with an all-female lead cast with Ghostbusters.



I was anti the Ghostbuster's reboot at first as it felt like they were doing "hey, let's redo it it women as that is the "in thing" to do and we can capitalize on that" and just seemed forced ....

But then I saw it and actually enjoyed it and was just a fun and entertaining movie - the sex of the main actors not really impacting that


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> About what I felt on the scene - a bit forced but still really fun and was nice it was the other women trying to help Captain Marvel get to her goal ... not a bad thing to show women helping each other advance


They had the same type of fight scene (well women fighting and showing solidarity) though in Infinity Wars- "She's not alone" is quite a powerful statement. 

From Infinity Wars:





Now there weren't as many women in the fight scene compared to Endgame but that seems quite ok given all of what was going on at the time in Infinity Wars.

The fight aspect was never an issue to me or felt forced to me. It was the pose they did before the fight that felt forced and came off very cheesy to me personally which is why I said it would have been better for them to just come one by one attacking Thanos OR come in unison but that's purely my opinion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I was greatly sadden and quite shocked by Black Widow but I didn't cry. I did cry when Iron Man. I think that more or less had to do with knowing his whole journey. Black Widow, while an important character, didn't quite have that emotional punch as Iron Man did for me. Maybe that's because we didn't have her origin stories to start with. That said I knew Iron Man was going to die and was actually dreading for quite a long time seeing that. It didn't stop me from getting emotional though



Black Widow scene did get me - maybe just knowing a bit of her backstory and the teases they gave of what her prior life were enough.  I am ok with it not having been fully spelled out but can also understand why it maybe was a bit flat for other people

Still think the scenes that get me the most are the ones with Tony and Peter and also the ending with Cap and Peggy totally got me (I speculated that could be something that could happen but honestly was more of a "hope" than something I thought they would do so was super glad to see it .... we loved the Agent Carter show so have grown to love that character as well as Cap)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> They had the same type of fight scene (well women fighting and showing solidarity) though in Infinity Wars- "She's not alone" is quite a powerful statement.
> 
> From Infinity Wars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there weren't as many women in the fight scene compared to Endgame but that seems quite ok given all of what was going on at the time in Infinity Wars.
> 
> The fight aspect was never an issue to me or felt forced to me. It was the pose they did before the fight that felt forced and came off very cheesy to me personally which is why I said it would have been better for them to just come one by one attacking Thanos OR come in unison but that's purely my opinion.



Definitely get that about the pose with all of them ... could have done just a few for that and then more join in during the scene as it player out and maybe had a more natural feel to it


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Alright, obviously I am late to the party but finally saw it (just back from the theater)
> 
> All in all I think the did a pretty phenomenal job culminating a story that has rolled through 22 movies and did so with enough u predictability that it felt pretty fresh (even of the outcome was never really in doubt - more how we got there)
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing if the Academy Awardsgave the Russos or Kevin Feige a special recognition award (sport of like what Walt got for Snow White)


I agree I think Marvel should get some sort of recognition for what they pulled off.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Black Widow scene did get me - maybe just knowing a bit of her backstory and the teases they gave of what her prior life were enough.  I am ok with it not having been fully spelled out but can also understand why it maybe was a bit flat for other people
> 
> Still think the scenes that get me the most are the ones with Tony and Peter and also the ending with Cap and Peggy totally got me (I speculated that could be something that could happen but honestly was more of a "hope" than something I thought they would do so was super glad to see it .... we loved the Agent Carter show so have grown to love that character as well as Cap)


Ugh yes Peter and Tony gah that got me feeling too. I'm interested in how they will have Peter deal with his loss in his upcoming movie.

One of my fav Marvel movies is actually Captain America: The First Avenger but despite that I never watched Agent Carter. I may need to go seek that out because I did really like her character too.


----------



## AngiTN

Just got back from seeing it the second time, this time was in the IMAX. It was even more emotional somehow. I never expected that


----------



## momof2n2

TheMaxRebo said:


> not a bad thing to show women helping each other advance



Yeah. This is my two cents.
No one who knows me IRL would ever call me a feminist, but I’m all about standing up with a peer or for a good cause. I loved this flash if only to remind me there are some other characters to get to know better now that Nat and Ironman are gone.


----------



## jade1

SUNDAY UPDATE, _Refresh for latest_…: With an estimated $2,188.7M through Sunday, Disney/Marvel’s _Avengers: Endgame_ has sailed past _Titanic_ to become the No. 2 movie ever worldwide. The same goes for overseas where _Endgame_ is now No. 2 with a running cume of $1.569B. That’s after grossing a further $282.2M at the international box office in the sophomore session. Both globally and offshore, _Endgame_ is still led by only _Avatar_.


----------



## Boski

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ugh yes Peter and Tony gah that got me feeling too. I'm interested in how they will have Peter deal with his loss in his upcoming movie.
> 
> One of my fav Marvel movies is actually Captain America: The First Avenger but despite that I never watched Agent Carter. I may need to go seek that out because I did really like her character too.



I'm a big Hayley Atwell fan so I might be biased but its a really good series and definitely worth the watch, especially if you liked The First Avenger.


----------



## kbelle8995

Boski said:


> I'm a big Hayley Atwell fan so I might be biased but its a really good series and definitely worth the watch, especially if you liked The First Avenger.



I loved that series.  Agent Carter is so good.  Enjoyable for interplay between Peggy and Jarvis.  Also whenever Howard Stark appears it becomes even more fun.


----------



## intertile

Just saw the movie last night...really enjoyed it.  My daughter asked me, what happened to Gamora at the end?  She wasnt on the guardians ship.  I wasnt sure if we missed something, but after seeing her kick Quinn in the fellas didn't see her again.


----------



## rteetz

Spider-Man Far From Home trailer!

https://twitter.com/spidermanmovie/status/1125384215497990144?s=21


----------



## Moliphino

intertile said:


> Just saw the movie last night...really enjoyed it.  My daughter asked me, what happened to Gamora at the end?  She wasnt on the guardians ship.  I wasnt sure if we missed something, but after seeing her kick Quinn in the fellas didn't see her again.



We aren't sure yet. Quill was searching for her on his ship at the end.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Spider-Man Far From Home trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/spidermanmovie/status/1125384215497990144?s=21


Well, that clears up any question on when this takes place as far as pre or post snap.  I can't wait for this one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

intertile said:


> Just saw the movie last night...really enjoyed it.  My daughter asked me, what happened to Gamora at the end?  She wasnt on the guardians ship.  I wasnt sure if we missed something, but after seeing her kick Quinn in the fellas didn't see her again.



seems to be unclear - we don't know the specifics of what Tony's "snap" was - did he snap just those loyal to Thanos or anyone he thought was on his side, etc.?

I can't see the (As)Guardians of the Galaxy without her - so I suspect Part 3 is them searching for her - towards the end of Endgame showed Quill having the ship's computer search for her


----------



## Anchored

jade1 said:


> SUNDAY UPDATE, _Refresh for latest_…: With an estimated $2,188.7M through Sunday, Disney/Marvel’s _Avengers: Endgame_ has sailed past _Titanic_ to become the No. 2 movie ever worldwide. The same goes for overseas where _Endgame_ is now No. 2 with a running cume of $1.569B. That’s after grossing a further $282.2M at the international box office in the sophomore session. Both globally and offshore, _Endgame_ is still led by only _Avatar_.



#1 and #2 both starring Zoe Saldana
yay!


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> seems to be unclear - we don't know the specifics of what Tony's "snap" was - did he snap just those loyal to Thanos or anyone he thought was on his side, etc.?
> 
> I can't see the (As)Guardians of the Galaxy without her - so I suspect Part 3 is them searching for her - towards the end of Endgame showed Quill having the ship's computer search for her


Per that Russo Bro interview posted on Reddit, a snap cannot undo the price of the soul stone, so the 2018+ Gamora was lost forever to the soul stone that Thanos acquired. (Same with 2024+ Black Widow). 

But that is interesting thinking about others snapped ... but the Avengers killed most, if not all of Thanos’ army in IW.


----------



## ChrisFL

jade1 said:


> SUNDAY UPDATE, _Refresh for latest_…: With an estimated $2,188.7M through Sunday, Disney/Marvel’s _Avengers: Endgame_ has sailed past _Titanic_ to become the No. 2 movie ever worldwide. The same goes for overseas where _Endgame_ is now No. 2 with a running cume of $1.569B. That’s after grossing a further $282.2M at the international box office in the sophomore session. Both globally and offshore, _Endgame_ is still led by only _Avatar_.



I'm all for having Avengers be ahead of Titanic, but I do think it's worth mentioning these do not include inflation, where Titanic would be around $3.5 billion in today's money IIRC


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Spider-Man Far From Home trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/spidermanmovie/status/1125384215497990144?s=21


So much for ANY questions regarding MCU and their addressing of a multiverse, LOL 
Or rather not addressing it


----------



## AngiTN

hakepb said:


> *Per that Russo Bro interview posted on Reddit, a snap cannot undo the price of the soul stone,* so the 2018+ Gamora was lost forever to the soul stone that Thanos acquired. (Same with 2024+ Black Widow).
> 
> But that is interesting thinking about others snapped ... but the Avengers killed most, if not all of Thanos’ army in IW.


I saw that but I have to wonder, is their say the end all be all, final word on all things MCU? I've been wondering that


----------



## BrianL

AngiTN said:


> I saw that but I have to wonder, is their say the end all be all, final word on all things MCU? I've been wondering that



Yeah...I mean a Macguffin like the Infinity Gauntlet can do whatever it needs to do for story purposes. It is supposed to grant absolute omnipotence, so I just imagine that it is up to the bearer to know that and to know how to do things. If the right story comes along, they can undo anything they need to.


----------



## jade1

ChrisFL said:


> I'm all for having Avengers be ahead of Titanic, but I do think it's worth mentioning these do not include inflation, where Titanic would be around $3.5 billion in today's money IIRC



That is a good point.

I will say Titanic 1997 wasn't up against the amount of available content as there is today, streaming, gaming, cell phones with full internet and streaming, affordable 60 inch home theatres etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hakepb said:


> Per that Russo Bro interview posted on Reddit, a snap cannot undo the price of the soul stone, so the 2018+ Gamora was lost forever to the soul stone that Thanos acquired. (Same with 2024+ Black Widow).
> 
> But that is interesting thinking about others snapped ... but the Avengers killed most, if not all of Thanos’ army in IW.



agree about the future Gamora that died for the soul stone - but wasn't sure about the one from the past that came forward and is now in a different timeline - how does that impact that one?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BrianL said:


> Yeah...I mean a Macguffin like the Infinity Gauntlet can do whatever it needs to do for story purposes. It is supposed to grant absolute omnipotence, so I just imagine that it is up to the bearer to know that and to know how to do things. If the right story comes along, they can undo anything they need to.



yeah, it's a comic book movie - I am sure if they ever need the Gamora or Black Widow that died for the soul stone back they can figure out a way to do it .... though I would hope at least for Gamora they have a plan for her to be in the future movies without having to "undo" that right away given what they have said


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> agree about the future Gamora that died for the soul stone - but wasn't sure about the one from the past that came forward and is now in a different timeline - how does that impact that one?


They don't impact each other, per the rules they set, nothing that has happened in the past can be changed.  So that Gamora lost to the soul stone is gone, and I do believe the Past Gamora who is now present will be what the focus will be on for ASGuardians of the Galaxy 3


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> agree about the future Gamora that died for the soul stone - but wasn't sure about the one from the past that came forward and is now in a different timeline - how does that impact that one?


I believe, since she changed sides, and helped there at the end, she was no longer "part of Thanos' army" and as such, wasn't killed when they snapped he and his minion's away. 
I haven't an answer as to where she is specifically other than she is alone, not really belonging anywhere right now, until she gets to know people in this time.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> seems to be unclear - we don't know the specifics of what Tony's "snap" was - did he snap just those loyal to Thanos or anyone he thought was on his side, etc.?
> 
> I can't see the (As)Guardians of the Galaxy without her - so I suspect Part 3 is them searching for her - towards the end of Endgame showed Quill having the ship's computer search for her



I think GoT 3 will focus on two things:

1) The search for Gamora.

2) The Sovereign trying to hunt down the Guardians. With what I'm assuming is Adam Warlock from the GoT 2 post credit scene.

In the comics Adam Warlock possessed the Soul Stone so if that comes into play they could also play some kind of spin with the Gamora that was sacrificed for the Soul Stone.

I think the addition of Thor to the mix was because he has great chemistry with the Guardians crew, but also they need a more powerful Guardian to have any chance against someone like Adam Warlock.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Spider-Man Far From Home trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/spidermanmovie/status/1125384215497990144?s=21



I am about 10 times more excited for this movie after seeing that!!

I thought Spider-Man Homecoming was just ok. Not one of my favorite MCU movies. This looks like they are kicking it up a notch!


----------



## Phicinfan

saskdw said:


> I think GoT 3 will focus on two things:
> 
> 1) The search for Gamora.
> 
> 2) The Sovereign trying to hunt down the Guardians. With what I'm assuming is Adam Warlock from the GoT 2 post credit scene.
> 
> In the comics Adam Warlock possessed the Soul Stone so if that comes into play they could also play some kind of spin with the Gamora that was sacrificed for the Soul Stone.
> 
> I think the addition of Thor to the mix was because he has great chemistry with the Guardians crew, but also they need a more powerful Guardian to have any chance against someone like Adam Warlock.


I wonder....
First I am stretching here, so bear with me....
1) What if what Thor warned of in the first avenger's movie is true? - that use of the Tesseract will bring new attention to the Earth and attract others.....
2) if #1 is correct, what do you think those Snaps did with IW?  Not to mention the vacuum left with all the Chitari(sp?) now gone, and other supporters of Thanos?

I wonder if THAT is what the GotG will lead to...yes I do think Gamora or the search of it will be involved, but I have also seen rumors of Beta Rey Bill joining as well as others.....not to mention Adam Warlock.
The key to me will be:
1) What the multiverse inferences gets opened in Far from Home.
2) What the Eternals bring.....
3) What GotG encounter in their search for Gamora...

It has long been rumored that the next phase for Marvel will be space and...other worldly?  Focused.
It opens up for rumors of Namor joining Dr. Strange in #2 of  his story, and the heading to the Illuminati(Strange, Namor, Reed Richards, Tony(now dead  ) and I believe Black Panther).

All kinds of fun to start.


----------



## saskdw

Phicinfan said:


> I wonder....
> First I am stretching here, so bear with me....
> 1) What if what Thor warned of in the first avenger's movie is true? - that use of the Tesseract will bring new attention to the Earth and attract others.....
> 2) if #1 is correct, what do you think those Snaps did with IW?  Not to mention the vacuum left with all the Chitari(sp?) now gone, and other supporters of Thanos?
> 
> I wonder if THAT is what the GotG will lead to...yes I do think Gamora or the search of it will be involved, but I have also seen rumors of Beta Rey Bill joining as well as others.....not to mention Adam Warlock.
> The key to me will be:
> 1) What the multiverse inferences gets opened in Far from Home.
> 2) What the Eternals bring.....
> 3) What GotG encounter in their search for Gamora...
> 
> It has long been rumored that the next phase for Marvel will be space and...other worldly?  Focused.
> It opens up for rumors of Namor joining Dr. Strange in #2 of  his story, and the heading to the Illuminati(Strange, Namor, Reed Richards, Tony(now dead  ) and I believe Black Panther).
> 
> All kinds of fun to start.



At some point they will have to address what's left of Xandar as well. Hopefully leading to a real Nova Corps.


----------



## Boski

AngiTN said:


> I saw that but I have to wonder, is their say the end all be all, final word on all things MCU? I've been wondering that


I've read one interview with Joe Russo who basically said Cap who went back in time to be with Peggy created a different timeline and then read this weekend a interview done by Fandango with Chris Markus and Stephen McFeely (writers) who say Cap went back and lived with Peggy in current timeline....so the writers and directors can't even agree on what happened.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> I wonder....
> First I am stretching here, so bear with me....
> 1) What if what Thor warned of in the first avenger's movie is true? - that use of the Tesseract will bring new attention to the Earth and attract others.....
> 2) if #1 is correct, what do you think those Snaps did with IW?  Not to mention the vacuum left with all the Chitari(sp?) now gone, and other supporters of Thanos?
> 
> I wonder if THAT is what the GotG will lead to...yes I do think Gamora or the search of it will be involved, but I have also seen rumors of Beta Rey Bill joining as well as others.....not to mention Adam Warlock.
> The key to me will be:
> 1) What the multiverse inferences gets opened in Far from Home.
> 2) What the Eternals bring.....
> 3) What GotG encounter in their search for Gamora...
> 
> It has long been rumored that the next phase for Marvel will be space and...other worldly?  Focused.
> It opens up for rumors of Namor joining Dr. Strange in #2 of  his story, and the heading to the Illuminati(Strange, Namor, Reed Richards, Tony(now dead  ) and I believe Black Panther).
> 
> All kinds of fun to start.




Plus with using the Snap on Earth doesn't that release a lot of gamma radiation?  So what does that due to the people of Earth?  Could it lead to the rise of New Mutants?


----------



## Boski

AngiTN said:


> So much for ANY questions regarding MCU and their addressing of a multiverse, LOL
> Or rather not addressing it



The multiverse makes it really easy to explain why we've got the sudden appearance of characters who have adimantium claws or can shoot lasers out of their eyes when we've never seen them before.


----------



## Phicinfan

saskdw said:


> At some point they will have to address what's left of Xandar as well. Hopefully leading to a real Nova Corps.


You mean Nova himself yes?  If I remember the story line, he became a thing once Xandar and the Nova Core were destroyed....


----------



## saskdw

Phicinfan said:


> You mean Nova himself yes?  If I remember the story line, he became a thing once Xandar and the Nova Core were destroyed....



Was there not a few Nova's just like the Green Lantern's for DC? I think I have some old Nova comics in a box somewhere, I'll have to dig them out. I think I might even have Nova #1. It's not in good shape so not worth anything, but I think I have it somewhere.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

ChrisFL said:


> I'm all for having Avengers be ahead of Titanic, but I do think it's worth mentioning these do not include inflation, where Titanic would be around $3.5 billion in today's money IIRC



And adjusted for inflation, Gone With the Wind (1.82B) has around 50% more domestic box office than Titanic (1.22B)


----------



## Phicinfan

saskdw said:


> Was there not a few Nova's just like the Green Lantern's for DC? I think I have some old Nova comics in a box somewhere, I'll have to dig them out. I think I might even have Nova #1. It's not in good shape so not worth anything, but I think I have it somewhere.


So yes, my remembrance and this is quite a few years, was the nova core was destroyed and the one last Nova Core member whose name escapes me goes to Earth and gives a teenager his power, and he then becomes Nova on earth


----------



## Phicinfan

Phicinfan said:


> So yes, my remembrance and this is quite a few years, was the nova core was destroyed and the one last Nova Core member whose name escapes me goes to Earth and gives a teenager his power, and he then becomes Nova on earth


Per Wikipedia...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nova_(Richard_Rider)


----------



## BrianL

Phicinfan said:


> So yes, my remembrance and this is quite a few years, was the nova core was destroyed and the one last Nova Core member whose name escapes me goes to Earth and gives a teenager his power, and he then becomes Nova on earth



The character is Rich Rider who was given the power by the last survivor of the Nova Corps, Corpsman Dey, which is John C. Reily's character in GOTG. The Corps was later re-established.

I always wanted to see a proper Nova Centurion in the movies, but they made them more like police. Their ships did seem to have a power though, so maybe that is the Nova Force and it could be imbued to a person. They could have Dey smuggle the last remaining power from Xandar before Thanos wipes it out, and give it to Rich in a last ditch effort to save the Corps. I am disappointed that we never got to see Thanos attack Xandar either. It would have made a great stinger form one of the movies, even if just showing the aftermath.


----------



## rteetz

Since we are now over a week from this release I am moving this to the movies board for further discussion.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Since we are now over a week from this release I am moving this to the movies board for further discussion.



Didn't even know we had a movies board. Won't be much traffic there.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Didn't even know we had a movies board. Won't be much traffic there.


Well now you have visited it 

Maybe this will bring more traffic.


----------



## BrianL

saskdw said:


> Didn't even know we had a movies board. Won't be much traffic there.



There's a regular group of us that hang out in there. There was an Endgame thread, but it was short. I welcome more people to join the fun here though!


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Well now you have visited it
> 
> Maybe this will bring more traffic.



It actually took me 5 mins to find it after I went to the main menu.


----------



## jade1

Anchored said:


> #1 and #2 both starring Zoe Saldana
> yay!



Crafty observation.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Spider-Man Far From Home trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/spidermanmovie/status/1125384215497990144?s=21



So does this mean all Peter's friends were snapped and therefore still the same age?

Sorry if I missed that.


----------



## bellanotte10

jade1 said:


> So does this mean all Peter's friends were snapped and therefore still the same age?
> 
> Sorry if I missed that.



Yup!


----------



## pangyal

jade1 said:


> So does this mean all Peter's friends were snapped and therefore still the same age?
> 
> Sorry if I missed that.


Yep, the Russo’s even confirmed that!

That Spider-Man trailer looks like it’s a trailer for something I will have a really hard time waiting for.


----------



## jade1

bellanotte10 said:


> Yup!



Wew, that's was lucky.


----------



## AngiTN

jade1 said:


> So does this mean all Peter's friends were snapped and therefore still the same age?
> 
> Sorry if I missed that.


Some at least. It looked in the one scene at school that he didn't really know anyone but Ned. 
So we know Ned and MJ were snapped for sure
Even looked like Aunt May aged so she may have survived, not sure if we ever saw one way or another about her


----------



## AngiTN

pangyal said:


> Yep, the Russo’s even confirmed that!
> 
> That Spider-Man trailer looks like it’s a trailer for something I will have a really hard time waiting for.


Same here. I'm buying our tickets on Friday, as soon as I find out if I need 2 or 3 (will have company in town that will confirm DGDs travel plans for the summer). We'll be going on the 2nd for certain.


----------



## pangyal

AngiTN said:


> Some at least. It looked in the one scene at school that he didn't really know anyone but Ned.
> So we know Ned and MJ were snapped for sure
> Even looked like Aunt May aged so she may have survived, not sure if we ever saw one way or another about her



Per the trailer, I believe that Betty Brant and of course Flash were snapped as well since they are along for the trip .


----------



## FlightlessDuck

rteetz said:


> Spider-Man Far From Home trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/spidermanmovie/status/1125384215497990144?s=21



The most surprising this from this trailer for me is the confirmation of a multiverse post EndGame.  Although I don't buy Mysterio being a good guy.  He's evil in the comics.


----------



## diswis

This may have been talked about, but I'm very curious about why Chris Evans is listed in the cast of Spiderman. 
I assume it's just an old promotional video. 
Question: since Steve is (mostly) alive, is he married to Peggy in the timeline that Spiderman is living in?
Or is it an alternate timeline, and he just came back to ours (or he just stayed in his)?
I saw the movie 3 times since it came out, and everytime I watch it, I just get more and more confused about the plot holes in the time travel in this movie. 
Is anyone else facing this confusion, or am I just thinking about it too hard, or is there an explanation that keeps going over my head?


----------



## AngiTN

Yeah it's those silly Captain American videos they show at school

Remember, we know when Peggy dies. It's during which movie, Civil War? But yes they would have been alive together during modern times

But the thing you have to remember that will help you. In their version of time travel you can never change your past.


----------



## MikeNamez

diswis said:


> This may have been talked about, but I'm very curious about why Chris Evans is listed in the cast of Spiderman.
> I assume it's just an old promotional video.
> Question: since Steve is (mostly) alive, is he married to Peggy in the timeline that Spiderman is living in?
> Or is it an alternate timeline, and he just came back to ours (or he just stayed in his)?
> I saw the movie 3 times since it came out, and everytime I watch it, I just get more and more confused about the plot holes in the time travel in this movie.
> Is anyone else facing this confusion, or am I just thinking about it too hard, or is there an explanation that keeps going over my head?



When Steve went back to return the stones he stayed with Peggy in 1940.  It was confirmed by the directors that this caused a branched timeline from the one we have seen...  He then jumped back to our timeline to give Sam the shield and where Spiderman far from home takes place, AKA The 616 Universe.






I've seen it 11 times now and plot holes don't bother me if there are any.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Well now you have visited it
> 
> Maybe this will bring more traffic.



Nope. As you can see the thread died shortly after it moved here.

This section of the forum is ghost town. Came here to talk about the Bluray, but I won't bother.


----------



## BrianL

saskdw said:


> Nope. As you can see the thread died shortly after it moved here.
> 
> This section of the forum is ghost town. Came here to talk about the Bluray, but I won't bother.



Yeah, just a few of us really look in on this board. I bought the Blu-ray this weekend, but I haven't watched it yet. I want to do back-to-back with Infinity War and didn't have time.


----------



## Kennywood

We had plans this weekend, so we're picking up "Endgame" this coming weekend.  We're also planning an all-day DVD party with "Infinity War" followed by "Endgame."


----------

